# Harvest Time Archery LLC is looking for Staff Shooters.



## psefan

Bart I mailed you that contract, hopefully the snail mail dont lose it. let me know thanks. Bill


----------



## brownieonfire

Contract sent - hope to hear back soon! Thanks for the order we'll sling these around and get back to you!


----------



## bartman

brownieonfire said:


> Contract sent - hope to hear back soon! Thanks for the order we'll sling these around and get back to you!


Will ship today if I can keep off my cell phone and pooder
The phones will be up Wed.


----------



## DOAGuide

bartman said:


> Will ship today if I can keep off my cell phone and pooder
> The phones will be up Wed.


Thats awesome Bart. Let me know when the phones are working and I will call you about the testing.

David


----------



## bartman

Phones are up and they're ringing


----------



## DOAGuide

Great news Bart.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

I hope to place my order tomorrow.


----------



## DOAGuide

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bart I will be send email out to you tomorrow


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Bart.


----------



## bcstrat

Sent all my stuff in. Going to be a great year.


----------



## rossguy27

hopefully not too late, sending you an email today! Checked out your sight and read some reviews on here and other forums and your arrows and customer service sound amazing! I would be honored to be chosen.....thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## iammarty

I'm interested. Looks like you have a good product.


----------



## Smart Pins

Hey Bart, good luck with your new venture. Gary P (Blanes Buddy) from Shelby Let me know if you need any Field Staff


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I sent a email as well,thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## charliep

Hey Bart, 

Your PM box is full. Glad to see you are back making arrows. 

Charlie


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top hope to here from you soon Bart you have a great week


----------



## rossguy27

MICCOX said:


> Back to the top hope to here from you soon Bart you have a great week


I agree. These arrows look amazing can't wait to hear from you Bart!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Thanks for the opportunity to represent your company. I got my order placed and can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## MICCOX

I would like to thank you for the opportunity at represnt your company. I will get my order in soon
Thank you again


----------



## bcstrat

Thank you for the opportunity to represent Harvest Time Archery. Excited for my arrows to arrive.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## johnh1720

Looking forward to talking to you guys this week in Indy.


----------



## MICCOX

Say just talked to Gale what a great guy


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say just talked to Gale what a great guy


I couldn't agree more with you Mike. I spoke with him the other day for almost a hour while I was placing my order.


----------



## MICCOX

This looks like it is go to be a great year


----------



## bcstrat

I talked to Gale yesterday and I am guessing it is going to be a very busy and good year for Harvest Time Archery!


----------



## MICCOX

Well lets take it back to the top


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

I will be puting in my order on monday


----------



## BROX

I may have missed it on Harvest times site but what are the prices on these shafts?


----------



## bcstrat

Going to be a good year.


----------



## bcstrat

Received my new HT-2 shafts today. 3D season is getting closer!


----------



## MICCOX

Those arrows look great going to try to get with Gale on tuesday it sounds like they are out hunting


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

email sent just waiting to hear back...


----------



## DOAGuide

Monday and Tuesday are the muzzleloader days. Those boys are hunting.


----------



## MICCOX

Well I will be calling in to talk to Gale in the morning to order my arrows hope they had luck out hunting


----------



## MICCOX

Just put in my order on my arrows got the HT-1 and the HT-3 I will let avery one know that I thank about tham


----------



## chewdawg

Email sent. I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## nontypical225

did you ever get my email? i sent it a couple weeks ago
thank you chris dunlap


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcstrat

MICCOX said:


> Just put in my order on my arrows got the HT-1 and the HT-3 I will let avery one know that I thank about tham


Let me know what you think about the HT-3. I already got my HT-2's but have not ordered the HT-3's yet. Have never shot fat shaft carbon arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

bcstrat said:


> Let me know what you think about the HT-3. I already got my HT-2's but have not ordered the HT-3's yet. Have never shot fat shaft carbon arrows.


I will let you know I had talk to some one to day and he said that he would give me a call back to get my info but never herd back from him I am going to call them back in the morning to see what is going on


----------



## MICCOX

Say guy talk with Bart this morning they are bussy bussy hang in and they will get back to you as soon as they can


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcstrat

Wrapping mine and fletching them now. Can't wait for 3D season to start.


----------



## MICCOX

Post up some pics after you gey them done


----------



## johnh1720

Talked to Gale the other day. What a great guy full of knowledge and extremely helpfull. Can't wait to got my HT-3's.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Email sent in. Haven't heard anything yet. Would I get a email or call?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

You should get a email.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom what shaffs did you get


----------



## bcstrat

MICCOX said:


> Post up some pics after you gey them done


Here is a pic. Flo Green wraps from Onestringer, Flo Green & Flo Yellow Blazers. I think they look great. This was my first time fletching my own arrows. Use my new Bitzenburger jig that my wife got me for Christmas.


----------



## johnh1720

Looks great.


----------



## MICCOX

Looks great youdid a good job


----------



## bushmasterar15

Like that lime green wrap. And man you have a great wife to get you a Bitz.


----------



## bcstrat

bushmasterar15 said:


> Like that lime green wrap. And man you have a great wife to get you a Bitz.


Thanks. And YES I DO!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom what shaffs did you get


I ordered 3 dozen of the HT-2's I was going to order a dozen of the HT3's but Gale said they wouldn't have them in until the end of the month. It's killing me cuz I don't have them yet. I have my wraps and FOB'S sitting patiently . I wanted to shoot the Vegas 450 today but had no arrows..


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I ordered 3 dozen of the HT-2's I was going to order a dozen of the HT3's but Gale said they wouldn't have them in until the end of the month. It's killing me cuz I don't have them yet. I have my wraps and FOB'S sitting patiently . I wanted to shoot the Vegas 450 today but had no arrows..


So how do you like them so far I am still waiting for my order to get here


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I'm still waiting for them as well. I was hoping to have them last week but alas no arrows yet.


----------



## Da_Bull

I'm hoping to get my order in this week ... decided to mail in my contract  I'm planning on doing the H2 wrapped with FOB for little indoor mostley 3D and hunting... It's going to awesome getting to shoot again


----------



## pumba

It will be great to be able to represent your company, and to probally be the first person in Australia to shoot them. Be able to show them off at the world bowhunter championship which is baing held in Australia this year.


----------



## Da_Bull

pumba said:


> It will be great to be able to represent your company, and to probally be the first person in Australia to shoot them. Be able to show them off at the world bowhunter championship which is baing held in Australia this year.


:wink: someone sponser my trip I'll go shoot that !!!!

Anybody know if Havest Time Archery has samples to take to my local shop?


----------



## MICCOX

Lets get this back to the top


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## bcstrat

I am so ready for 3D season to start so I can get these arrows down range!


----------



## Da_Bull

anybody know what size wraps for the h2 arrows?


----------



## bcstrat

Da_Bull said:


> anybody know what size wraps for the h2 arrows?


I went with .95 from Onestringer. They fit just like they do on my Easton ST Epic 340's.


----------



## rossguy27

Travis your arrows look great! Ordered a set of HT-3's to set up for target. I'm planning on ordering some HT-2 for hunting. How does everyone like how they shoot?


----------



## MICCOX

rossguy27 said:


> Travis your arrows look great! Ordered a set of HT-3's to set up for target. I'm planning on ordering some HT-2 for hunting. How does everyone like how they shoot?


Yes I would like to know the same thing


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I'm still waiting on mine to get here. :darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom how long have you been waiting for your order


----------



## pumba

im waiting on gale to get back to me about my order


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom how long have you been waiting for your order


It's been two weeks


----------



## alfabuck

bartman said:


> Check out our website and get signed up on the fastest growing carbon arrow company in the world. We have several spots open and we're looking to expand or TEAM!
> Please no PM's..


Just sent an email Bart , thanks for the opportunity man.


----------



## MICCOX

Down to far back to the top


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## bartman

nontypical225 said:


> did you ever get my email? i sent it a couple weeks ago
> thank you chris dunlap


Gale is working on every e-mail and please don't send me a PM Contact Gale at either [email protected] or [email protected] and I am sure he will get back with you guy's shortly. It has been a craazy ride so far and we here at harvest time are looking forward in this 2011 season!


----------



## bartman

MileHighOutlaw said:


> It's been two weeks


 We're going to have new labels for our shafts shortly!
If you placed an order for HT-3's it might take a few weeks for use to get caught up. The biggest issue is with our supplier of components, but I am sure things will get better as thing grow"

HT-1 = Vengeance
HT-2 = Harvester
HT-3 = Virtue
HT-4 = Aluminum/Carbon
HT-5 = 27/64" Carbon

We need names for the HT-4 and HT-5....


----------



## Beastmaster

bartman said:


> We're going to have new labels for our shafts shortly!
> If you placed an order for HT-3's it might take a few weeks for use to get caught up. The biggest issue is with our supplier of components, but I am sure things will get better as thing grow"
> 
> HT-1 = Vengeance
> HT-2 = Harvester
> HT-3 = Virtue
> HT-4 = Aluminum/Carbon
> HT-5 = 27/64" Carbon
> 
> We need names for the HT-4 and HT-5....


Are there more specs on the HT4 and 5?


----------



## alfabuck

HT-4 Impact
ht-5 Advantage


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks for the opportunity Bart.


----------



## Da_Bull

got my H2's ordered today very excited .... for arrow name how about "SEEKER"


----------



## bushmasterar15

Gale pleasure talking to you on the phone today. Emailed my contract back in.


----------



## rossguy27

so is the HT-4 going to be like an acc type shaft? standard diameter or a fat shaft?


----------



## MICCOX

I would like to know the specs on the HT-5


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to try out the HT-3 and some HT-5's


----------



## rossguy27

for some great arrows check out harvesttimearchery.com


----------



## bcstrat

Dang, means more arrow's to for the case. Going to have to get a bigger case.:wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see the new labels on the shafts. This is going to be a great year.


----------



## Da_Bull

this week going to be like christmas getting arrows, stabilizer, wraps, FOB's and spring turkey tags !!!!


----------



## rossguy27

Da_Bull said:


> this week going to be like christmas getting arrows, stabilizer, wraps, FOB's and spring turkey tags !!!!


I know that feeling. Just ordered some stuff last night to finish my drawboard and just ordered a bitz jig to upgrade from my old bohning jig. really excited about this week!


----------



## bcstrat

Yes, every season, target, 3D, hunting, brings on a whole new "I got to have it feeling"!


----------



## MICCOX

Say still waiting for my arrows hope they come in this week I soul be geting my Athens Exeed to day I need my HT 3 to go with it


----------



## StraightShot350

Bump bump


----------



## rednecbowhunter

are you still looking for staff?


----------



## MICCOX

Say rednec I beleave they are you can go to Harvest Time Archery and there is a E-mail address there


----------



## archerchaos

Are you still looking for staff? Would love to join the team!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Thanks MICCOX


----------



## MICCOX

Lets go back to the top


----------



## rossguy27

Keep these great arrows at the top! Looking forward to a great year!


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great staff here. Now let's show everyone what Harvest Time is about.


----------



## bartman

archerchaos said:


> Are you still looking for staff? Would love to join the team!


We're atiff a have a few openings so get in touch witrh Gale at [email protected] or give him a call at 567-203-6175 
The new labels should be ready March time frame... They look sweet!!!!!


----------



## bartman

HT-1 VENGEANCE
HT-2 HARVESTER
HT-3 VIRTUE
HT-4 ?????? aluminum/carbon shaft
HT-X HEAVY HITTER crossbow arrow
HT-5 REDEMPTION .422" target shaft


----------



## apache64D

HT4- Oblivion!!


----------



## bartman

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1620985597212&set=a.1110368752110.2017421.10 13586670&notif_t=like[/video]


----------



## bartman

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1625237703512&set=a.1110368752110.2017421.10 13586670[/video]


----------



## bartman

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1625238543533&set=a.1110368752110.2017421.10 13586670[/video]


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I Like the redemption. it looks great. I got my staff info today but the HT-5 was not on it. What are the specs of it.


----------



## bartman

rednecbowhunter said:


> I Like the redemption. it looks great. I got my staff info today but the HT-5 was not on it. What are the specs of it.


Still in the works and should be ready mid summer


----------



## rednecbowhunter

cool


----------



## bcstrat

Great looking!


----------



## rossguy27

so I'm guessing the HT-4 aluminum / carbon is still in the works too? Need to get some more arrows soon, so should I just order some HT2's?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Got a email from Gale yesterday and he said my arrows were on their way. I can't wait to take them to the field for some testing.


----------



## pumba

My arrows are on the slow mail out to Australia, should have them any month now, jusy kidding should be here in next 2 weeks.


----------



## bartman

rossguy27 said:


> so I'm guessing the HT-4 aluminum / carbon is still in the works too? Need to get some more arrows soon, so should I just order some HT2's?


The aluminum/carbon will be ready around July. The .422" will be around July


----------



## MICCOX

It sounds like we all sould be geting arrows some time next week I cant wait


----------



## BuckeyeNative

I was finally able to get my HT-2s together and ready to go. I have to say that after shooting them I'm very impressed. They flew true and fast! Looking forward to trying some of the HT-1s!

Hope you all receive your arrows soon, they are as good as advertised!


----------



## Da_Bull

just got my ht 2 shafts I'll be at the range in few hours !!!


----------



## travski

Been shooting some HT1 here this week and they sure do fly awesome


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Thanks for the add. Great to be with the company


----------



## MICCOX

travski said:


> Been shooting some HT1 here this week and they sure do fly awesome


Are you shooting .001 or what


----------



## travski

Yes Im shooting the 600 spine .001 off of my recurve and they are flying awesome


----------



## bushmasterar15

Have you guy's checked out the new labels posted in another thread? They look great.


----------



## Da_Bull

bushmasterar15 said:


> Have you guy's checked out the new labels posted in another thread? They look great.


ya there pretty cool I just got my arrows today and there already retro :wink:


----------



## bcstrat

Da_Bull said:


> ya there pretty cool I just got my arrows today and there already retro :wink:


Ditto. Proud to be one of the first!


----------



## rossguy27

travis how are the HT-2's shooting for ya? Planning on picking some up and can't wait to try them


----------



## bcstrat

rossguy27 said:


> travis how are the HT-2's shooting for ya? Planning on picking some up and can't wait to try them


Will let you know on Sunday. Have to trade my System by Davis target sight off of my Pro-Elite for Lynisa's Black Gold Ascent off of her Contender to put on my Destroyer.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I am gald you all got your arrows mine should ship out friday or monday


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## bartman

We have plenty of stock in everything but the biggest issue is getting components in on time

Give Gale a call and he should be able to ship anything you need. We also have wraps cheap

The HT-3 .500" and HT-1 .700"-1000" will be in Wed.


----------



## rossguy27

bartman said:


> We have plenty of stock in everything but the biggest issue is getting components in on time
> 
> Give Gale a call and he should be able to ship anything you need. We also have wraps cheap
> 
> The HT-3 .500" and HT-1 .700"-1000" will be in Wed.


Thanks for the update bart! looking forward to receiving my HT-3s and getting them all setup!


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Appreciate the update. I need to get an HT-1 order placed.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need to place my order for some HT-3's. Have a shop wanting to check out the arrows and possible dealer info.


----------



## bcstrat

All of the Harvest Time guys are doing a great job!


----------



## bartman

Thanks you guy's for the support and we're having fun now!!!
Gale and I will do our best to be at the ASA next week with a booth. We plan on having a booth at every ASA & IBO Tournament this year. "we support archery"
God bless and stay tuned


----------



## MICCOX

Say Bart that sounds great I am going to try to make it down Texas his year


----------



## rossguy27

sounds great Bart! keep up the great work!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sounds great Bart. Do you think you will make it to Arizona for any of the shoots here?


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Harvest boys and girls hoop avery thing is going well


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Has anybody else received their arrows yet?


----------



## Da_Bull

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Has anybody else received their arrows yet?


I got mine orederd on thursday and recieved on tuesday the following week H2's which was last tuesday


----------



## bartman

We're shipping daily and if your order is in it shipped.


----------



## Da_Bull

bartman said:


> We're shipping daily and if your order is in it shipped.


 there ya go from the "THE BARTMAN" :wink:


----------



## rossguy27

got mine today bart! They look great! all I need to do is cut them and fletch them up. Question do you glue in the nock bushings or can they be removed with just a little heat and some pliers? I always like to trim my arrows from both ends.....I'm just anal about it I guess.

Now to figure out what my next set will be. thinking some HT-2's
how's everyone liking them?


----------



## rossguy27

been reading so many reviews about guys shooting skinny arrows for 3-D this year.....anyone buy any of the HT1 shafts to setup for 3-D and have any reviews on them yet?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Andy did you get HT-3 for your first set and what size did you get if they are 400 let me know what you end up with in weigh


----------



## johnh1720

I got my HT-3's today. Can't wait to build them and get shootin.


----------



## alfabuck

got my contracts will be sending them back asap. Glad to be part of the crew. Early morning bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Bomp for the morning crew


----------



## markcarlson

How are ht-1 working for you need a shaft for field shoots 900 rounds


----------



## ventilator44

nice looking arrows , just checked out the site.


----------



## rossguy27

MICCOX said:


> Say Andy did you get HT-3 for your first set and what size did you get if they are 400 let me know what you end up with in weigh


Devon
I did get mine. I haven't had a chance to do anything with them yet. Got home a little late from work last night when they got here and today was out of commission all day with a migraine, but before I cut them I'll weigh the bare shafts and let you know my finished weight and specs


----------



## bushmasterar15

Let us know how your setting up the HT-3's. (pin nocks or regular nock, insert or nibbs)


----------



## huntin_addict

Ordered mine last week, waiting on them, I'm pretty stoked. Can anybody point me to a pic of the new labels? I'm wondering if it will be on my arrows.....


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the morning crew


----------



## alfabuck

I'll be ordering my HT-3's this week. Looking forward to a fun year shooting MBR.


----------



## bcstrat

Finally got out to shoot my HT-2's. I am very very happy, shot Straight as an Arrow (pun intended). It was great shooting them. I just put my Black Gold Ascent on yesterday (traded my target sight to my wife), decided to put a new peep on the DESTROYER since the sight was totally different than my Black Gold Amp and it had to be adjusted anyways and the arrows didn't let me down. I fletched these myself (first time ever) and the arrows hit the same every time. 

Thank you very much to Bart, Gale, and the rest of you at Harvest Time Archery. This is going to be a GREAT year!


----------



## johnh1720

Had the chance to weigh my HT-3's and all 12 weigh the same. Now that's quality!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Sent in my contract today. Hoping to hear back soon so I can get my order in!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys has any one herd any thing on the HT-5 yet


----------



## rossguy27

ummm if that's one of the new ones I don't think it is going to be ready until late spring early summer?


----------



## carbzipper

how can you have a shooting staff if you don't have any arrows? Mind boggling!


----------



## MICCOX

We have arrows it is that they are coming out with two new arrows and I was just wanted to know if any one had herd any thing on them


----------



## johnh1720

carbzipper said:


> how can you have a shooting staff if you don't have any arrows? Mind boggling!


Maybe you should read all the posts.


----------



## bartman

carbzipper said:


> how can you have a shooting staff if you don't have any arrows? Mind boggling!


We have plenty of stock and shipping everyday. Who are you anyway?

I am sorry if you have hard feelings about Gale, Zach, and/or Myslf leaving Victory to start our own arrow company! I wish Victory the best and would think they would also want the best for us!


----------



## johnh1720

carbzipper said:


> how can you have a shooting staff if you don't have any arrows? Mind boggling!


Would you like a picture of mine?


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the morning crew


----------



## 12RingKing

Those of you who have your arrows made up already should post some pics up!!! :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## bcstrat

12RingKing said:


> Those of you who have your arrows made up already should post some pics up!!! :wink::thumbs_up


Here are half of mine. HT-2 400. They fly great!


----------



## bartman

[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1639915830456&set=a.1110368752110.2017421.10 13586670[/video]


----------



## 12RingKing

Nice! I like the green and yellow. Are you shooting those in the Destroyer?


----------



## bartman

We have a few left of the HT-2's in 350 & 400 spine that we had dipped by Weaknecht Archery if anyone is interested
+/-.001"
+/-.003"
+/-.006"
It's something we wanted to try and see how they sold before we make up our mind if we're going to carry them or not.


----------



## bcstrat

12RingKing said:


> Nice! I like the green and yellow. Are you shooting those in the Destroyer?


Yes I am. Really enjoy shooting them.


----------



## sniperjim

Bart, getting ready to place my order (I am on staff) quick question; I shoot a whisker Biscuit with the size small opening. Which Arrow works the best for this?


----------



## 12RingKing

bcstrat said:


> Yes I am. Really enjoy shooting them.


What poundage are you shooting? I'm trying to size up some arrows for a monster at 62# and 28" draw. Just curious what would be best. I'm also planning on buying either an SR-71 or Infinity and I think I might shoot it around 65-70#... usually the .400 would be too weak for the monster.


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> What poundage are you shooting? I'm trying to size up some arrows for a monster at 62# and 28" draw. Just curious what would be best. I'm also planning on buying either an SR-71 or Infinity and I think I might shoot it around 65-70#... usually the .400 would be too weak for the monster.


Just from experience you are looking at a 400 spine (i would guess between .400 and .420).


----------



## bcstrat

12RingKing said:


> What poundage are you shooting? I'm trying to size up some arrows for a monster at 62# and 28" draw. Just curious what would be best. I'm also planning on buying either an SR-71 or Infinity and I think I might shoot it around 65-70#... usually the .400 would be too weak for the monster.


I am currently shooting 63# at 28.5" draw. Checked with Gale and he said that the .400 spine was correct.


----------



## 12RingKing

What about if I get the H1's with the penetrator tips and it's front end heavy? Do you think I should get a tad bit stiffer spine? I've never shot arrows with that much weight up front. I'm planning on using 100g tips and I really don't want to change that. Just curious to see what you guys think...


----------



## 12RingKing

I might just get the H2's to avoid having to worry about it. But I sure do love the way those H1's penetrated in DOA's videos!! LOL Them H1's sure seem fierce!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

I think the H1's for hunting are the only ticket. I am not sure about the weight in the front though. If you send me your bow specs I will tell you what On target says about spine.


----------



## 12RingKing

Hopperton said:


> I think the H1's for hunting are the only ticket. I am not sure about the weight in the front though. If you send me your bow specs I will tell you what On target says about spine.


Moster @ 62# 28" draw 6"bh 33" ATA meta peep and d-loop with a brass nock point. Also could you do that on the SR-71, I think they should be about the same....

I appreciate all the help dude. I used to have ontarget but I got a new laptop and I also moved and misplaced the darn CD.


----------



## 12RingKing

But....I might run the Sr-71 at a higher poundage....65-70, because I hear it's a ton easier to draw than that monster. I think they named the monster after the draw cycle! lol


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

12RingKing said:


> But I sure do love the way those H1's penetrated in DOA's videos!! LOL Them H1's sure seem fierce!!!!


Can you post up a link to the videos?


----------



## 12RingKing

Metal test- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVxWm5qHtdw

Plywood test- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH2UmDxF3N4


----------



## Hopperton

I ran it with your monter, I used the 100 grain tip and blazers you want a 350 HT1 and a wrap will help out.

same as above but with HT2 it is still 350 spine prime must be some mean cams on that monster.

Also if you can go with a 27" arrow the HT1 would be the perfect arrow, 28" is still in the green.

I dont know who makes the SR71?


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I ran it with your monter, I used the 100 grain tip and blazers you want a 350 HT1 and a wrap will help out.
> 
> same as above but with HT2 it is still 350 spine prime must be some mean cams on that monster.
> 
> Also if you can go with a 27" arrow the HT1 would be the perfect arrow, 28" is still in the green.
> 
> I dont know who makes the SR71?


Strothers.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Strothers.


Dang it I just turned that laptop off. I will run it tomorrow.


----------



## 12RingKing

Strother Archery.....33 5/8 ATA 6 1/16 BH 353 fps IBO it's dual cam. I would use the same components on it with a meta peep and D-Loop and a brass nock. The specs on that strother are very similar to the monster, so I'm going to bet that it's about the same.

Do you think that if I used quick spins that it would help with spine?


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> Strother Archery.....33 5/8 ATA 6 1/16 BH 353 fps IBO it's dual cam. I would use the same components on it with a meta peep and D-Loop and a brass nock. The specs on that strother are very similar to the monster, so I'm going to bet that it's about the same.
> 
> Do you think that if I used quick spins that it would help with spine?


Yes, it would bring you smack into the middle of the green, atleast the way I have it setup. Once I figure out how to print screen I will send you the screen shot of the setup I put in.


----------



## MICCOX

Up for the morning crew


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I just got home from work and the great postman came bearing gifts today! My HT 2's and my HT 3's have arrived. I will be wrapping and fetching them I'll tonight then off to the store tomorrow to get them cut.


----------



## backwardshooter

I cant wait to order my HT-2 . Should I go with pins or regular nocks? Ive never shot pin nocks.


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> I cant wait to order my HT-2 . Should I go with pins or regular nocks? Ive never shot pin nocks.


I am going to use pin nocks in my HT-2 since they are for 3D


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Been BSing with Gale the past few days about the arrows and all and getting familiar with them. I'll be ordering this week and looking forward to checking them out.

For the record, the paperwork I have right in front of me says the HT-2 and HT-1 arrows are for hunting, it's the HT-3 that is for targets.


----------



## johnh1720

Yes the HT-3 arrows are a target shaft.


----------



## rossguy27

I know the HT-1's were designed for hunting purposes, but with everyone raving about how good some of the new "skinny" arrows are working for 3-D has anyone else thought about buying some HT-1's and using glue-in points for 3-D arrows?


----------



## Hopperton

rossguy27 said:


> I know the HT-1's were designed for hunting purposes, but with everyone raving about how good some of the new "skinny" arrows are working for 3-D has anyone else thought about buying some HT-1's and using glue-in points for 3-D arrows?


Ive been wondering about that as well. Shouldnt be any different then the VAP's


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Personally I'm using my HT-3 for 3D. A bigger diameter arrow will give you that extra line cutting advantage for the higher score.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom we need pics of your HT3


----------



## MICCOX

Say lets get this back up


----------



## rossguy27

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Personally I'm using my HT-3 for 3D. A bigger diameter arrow will give you that extra line cutting advantage for the higher score.


yeah I know that is true, just trying to consider my options before buying my 2nd set of arrows! 
Got some HT-3's to setup for indoor. just gotta finish plugging in my numbers to see where to cut them at. Then again I might not cut them and just leave them full length


----------



## johnh1720

Got my HT-3s' cut and should have pics up tomorrow night. These are nice arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John cant wait to see pics can you give us over all waight to thanks


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom we need pics of your HT3


I will have my HT3's back from No Limits tomorrow. I will have pix of my HT 2's cut and total weight later on today.


----------



## johnh1720

MICCOX said:


> Say John cant wait to see pics can you give us over all waight to thanks


Not a problem at all.


----------



## alfabuck

Ordered my HT-3s today, nice talking to Gale today, he is about as down to earth as they come.


----------



## rossguy27

MICCOX said:


> Say Andy did you get HT-3 for your first set and what size did you get if they are 400 let me know what you end up with in weigh


I did get the 400's.

Working on wrapping and fletching some tonight.

If I leave them full length to setup for indoor arrows here is what I will have with the one setup to try out.

100 grain points
4" Gateway feathers
7" wrap from onestringer
pin-nocks

399 grains total weight.
I'll post some pictures when I have them done, and my other full option is going to be with some vane-tec HP's

same setup as above
and that weight will come in at 
405 grains total weight

Might try and see if any competition pro points will fit the shafts and up my total weight.....but I'll have to run some numbers through TAP first and see where they need cut at and what weight point I can use for my setup


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

HT-2 (29.5 inches)
394 total grains
Starrflight FOBS
Accunock
BattleDrum 4 inch wraps
Saunders 100 grain










HT-2 (29.5 inches)
391 total grains
Starrflight FOBS
Bohning nocks
Innovative Vinyl Design 6 inch wraps
Saunders points


----------



## backwardshooter

Nice looking arrows MileHighOutlaw. I just sold my old 3d arrows and havent even ordered my new HT-2. Its going to be hard to shoot without arrows. The guy I sold them to did not want to wait till I got my new ones. Ill find something to shoot till I can order. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> HT-2 (29.5 inches)
> 394 total grains
> Starrflight FOBS
> Accunock
> BattleDrum 4 inch wraps
> Saunders 100 grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT-2 (29.5 inches)
> 391 total grains
> Starrflight FOBS
> Bohning nocks
> Innovative Vinyl Design 6 inch wraps
> Saunders points


 Say Tomm the arrows look great keep us posted on how thay shoot


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I was at the range earlier today and they were shooting perfect!


----------



## BuckeyeNative

The arrows look great!


----------



## bushmasterar15

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I was at the range earlier today and they were shooting perfect!


Great to hear. Are those 400 or 350 spine HT-2's?


----------



## eliteFREAK

i was just wondering guys I shoot the victory vh-22 hv's what harvest time archery arrow would be a comperable substitute for these? I shoot these with a 80 gr. glue in tip and they shoot super awesome but Im looking to try something different! thanks
Chad


----------



## bartman

since the VX-22's have a 22/64" OD and the HT-3 Virtue's have 23/64" OD I would think the HT-3's would work for you and we have .400" spine instead of .300" like the VX-22's. The .300" spine is a little stiff if you're shooting less then 75# with that kind of point weight.


----------



## joeorr213

bart what do you got that will hold up to 82 # and 29" ??


----------



## bartman

We have .300" spine in the HT-1 Vengeance, HT-2 Harvester, and HT-3 Virtue so you choice on what diameter you're looking for..


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

HT-3 (28.5 inches)
388 total grains
Blazer Vanes
Pin nocks
BattleDrum 4 inch
100 grain glue in










HT-2 (28 inches)
317 Total grains
Duravanes
Bohning nocks
BattleDrum 4 inch wraps
Saunders points


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

bushmasterar15 said:


> Great to hear. Are those 400 or 350 spine HT-2's?


I'm shooting 350 on both sets


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom those are some great looking arrows


----------



## Hopperton

Nice looking arrows guys. I cant wait I have two dozen I am picking up next Tuesday.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Da_Bull

Bump for the best arrow company out there !!!


----------



## bartman

Gale is in Reno, NV at the NABA Trade Show selling arrows and I am here trying to keep the phones from ringing off the hook. Thanks for all the positive feedback!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travski

rossguy27 said:


> I know the HT-1's were designed for hunting purposes, but with everyone raving about how good some of the new "skinny" arrows are working for 3-D has anyone else thought about buying some HT-1's and using glue-in points for 3-D arrows?


Im using them off my recurve for shooting 3D and they are working awesome so far


----------



## 12RingKing

I can't wait to get my new HT-2 arrows. There are some foam targets that need killing here in Texas.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bart going to get some HT-3's soon. But also wondering if we might have any lighter weight target shafts in the works?


----------



## bcstrat

I've been shooting my HT-2 400's for a week now, and they are great.


----------



## alfabuck

Just got my HT-3's in. Just by the look and feel of the finish and overall quality is unreal. Just ordered all my points and fletching to build these bad boys. I'm gonna try my hardest to put these things on the map in MBR class this season.


----------



## blackjack21

finally got my HT2 cut ,hope to shoot them tonight,They look great all came in at 331 grains,dipped,fletched with blazers,nocks and 100 grain field points cut to 27 inches.Very impressed so far.Thanks for the chance to represent your company.


----------



## rossguy27

Got a few more of my HT-3 fletched up. Can't wait to go shoot them!


----------



## huntin_addict

My HT-2's came in yesterday, I can't wait to fletch them up and send some downrange. They look nice and I'm looking forward to throwing them on the scale after they are all built to see how close they all are.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great looking arrows guy's


----------



## MICCOX

Hay these are some great arrows let keep tham at the top


----------



## bcstrat

MICCOX said:


> Hay these are some great arrows let keep tham at the top


Yes they are. Very happy with mine.


----------



## bcstrat

Went to our local shop today to get some practice in. Figured I might as well get my sight tape made for my Black Gold Ascent. After all o the measurements, here is what I get:

2011 Destroyer 350
DW: 58#
DL: 28.5"

*311* fps shooting 338 grain Harvest Time Archery HT-2 400 arrows

Damn am I happy.:teeth:


----------



## pumba

jusy got my HT2 sorted out shot them against my lightspeed 3D and IMO they fly better than the lightspeeds very happy I took the plunge and became a staff shooter will be ordering some more


----------



## rossguy27

pumba said:


> jusy got my HT2 sorted out shot them against my lightspeed 3D and IMO they fly better than the lightspeeds very happy I took the plunge and became a staff shooter will be ordering some more


which tolerance HT-2's did you buy?


----------



## pumba

rossguy27 said:


> which tolerance HT-2's did you buy?


I got the 001 for competition and for practice the 006


----------



## backwardshooter

Should be ordering my HT-2, 350 this week cant wait to get them. All of you are makeing me excited to shoot the new arrows.


----------



## pumba

you wont be dissapointed at all. When the new labels go on them they will be even better looking.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a great arrow and a great group of guys


----------



## alfabuck

Just ordered 2 more dozen HT3s, im stockpiled for the season. Lets get this back to the top for some great people and top quality arrows!!!


----------



## rossguy27

pumba said:


> I got the 001 for competition and for practice the 006


very nice,.
planning on ordering some HT-1's here before too long to setup for 3-D

probably gonna order some HT-2's for the girlfriend when I buy her bow.

What spine should I look at in the HT-2's for a 30-40 lb draw.....haven't messed with point weight yet, but probably 85 or so


----------



## 12RingKing

Got my Ht-2's today in the mail. FOB'd em and they all weigh EXACTLY the same!!!! great job Bart on making these arrows. I've never purchased a set of arrows this exact. I'm happy.:teeth:


----------



## Hopperton

I should have my new 3D arrows this week, they will be fletched by the end of the weekend. I will post size, pics, and weights as soon as they are done.


----------



## bcstrat

My HT-2'S ARE 29.75" total length. 338 grains total weight.


----------



## Hopperton

bcstrat said:


> My HT-2'S ARE 29.75" total length. 338 grains total weight.


Did you go with 350's and what tip, vanes, nock? Mine are going to be 350s for the destryoer as well.


----------



## bcstrat

Hopperton said:


> Did you go with 350's and what tip, vanes, nock? Mine are going to be 350s for the destryoer as well.


Per Harvest Times arrow selection chart and verifying with Gale, I am using the 400's. Arrows are equiped with standard field points, Blazer vanes over Onestringer arrow wraps, and HTA standard nocks. 

I am pulling 58#'s at 28.5" and am getting 311 fps.


----------



## Hopperton

bcstrat said:


> Per Harvest Times arrow selection chart and verifying with Gale, I am using the 400's. Arrows are equiped with standard field points, Blazer vanes over Onestringer arrow wraps, and HTA standard nocks.
> 
> I am pulling 58#'s at 28.5" and am getting 311 fps.


Do you have an overdraw on the bow (drop away)? I am 62lbs 28" shooting a 320gr arrow at 328 fps.


----------



## bcstrat

Hopperton said:


> Do you have an overdraw on the bow (drop away)? I am 62lbs 28" shooting a 320gr arrow at 328 fps.


Ripcord rest. Total arrow length is 29.75".


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Talked to Gale yesterday and will be putting in my order in a couple weeks


----------



## Da_Bull

bump ttt for the best arrows ive shot in along time and 110% service !!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys I will be puting my order in on monday


----------



## zestycj7

I need some help here, new to the indoor stuff.
I am shooting 55-60 pounds, 28" draw. I need some indoor arrows. I will be shooting these with fingers out of one bow and a relese out of the outher bow. Both are Martin Shadowcats.
What I need is some help with point weight, and if one type of knock is better than the other for indoor. Does speed matter for indoor, should I try to keep my total arrow weight down?
Thanks for any and all help on this.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

I just got off the phone with Gale, what a real nice and helpfull guy. I ordered up 2 doz. HT-2's and 1 doz. HT-3's. He said I should get them buy this weekend.
Awsome company for sure.
Don.


----------



## Hopperton

Well I have to say, I talked to Gale yeaterday to get some arrows ordered and they arrived today. WOW fast!

I recieved HT-2, .350 spine, +/-.001 they came in with an average gpi of 8.1724gr. with a vatience range of +.03gr to -.02gr. The advertised GPI and tolerance is 8.1gpi +/-.5gr I would have to say these are unbelievably well with in tolerance and well with in shaft to shaft weight.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Well I have to say, I talked to Gale yeaterday to get some arrows ordered and they arrived today. WOW fast!
> 
> I recieved HT-2, .350 spine, +/-.001 they came in with an average gpi of 8.1724gr. with a vatience range of +.03gr to -.02gr. The advertised GPI and tolerance is 8.1gpi +/-.5gr I would have to say these are unbelievably well with in tolerance and well with in shaft to shaft weight.


These arrows are awesome you will love them.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I will be placing my order in the nextfew days cant wait to try them thru the accomplice


----------



## huntin_addict

Put my HT-2's thru some paces last night, boy do these fly right, way WAY better than Lightspeeds.


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

These are some great arrows.


----------



## Schmucky

Gale call you next week with my order, Thanks.


----------



## backwardshooter

I ordered my HT-2 today, cant wait to get them. Im tired of shooting aluminum.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Evening bump from Colorado......!

I just finished shooting my HT-2s. They are great arrows! Those of you that have placed orders won't be disappointed.


----------



## zestycj7

Got my 2 doz. HT-2's and doz. HT-3's today. I can't wait till I can get then fletched up and try them out.
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Got my Ht-3s in.Thank you Gale and Bart. They are some of the finest arrows i've ever shot. Im excited to be part of the team and look forward to a great 3d season using my Ht-3s. TTT for the night. Have a great weekend Harvest Time fam.


----------



## tmarsh38

I'm just wondering how being a staff shooter works for them? I saw something about contracts and stuff. Is it more of a target and 3d based staff?


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
Just found out it's going to be 2 weeks before I get my feathers for my new shafts, they are custom fletchings.
Don.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Look forward to seeing them when complete.


----------



## backwardshooter

I ordered my HT-2s yesturday at 11:15am and recieved the at 10:30am today, WOW what service. Just got back in the house from shooting them and they out-perform any other arrow Ive shot. I think I am going to shoot great with them. Thanks to all at Harvest Time Archery. Shoot straight always and have fun.


----------



## ORROSS334

email sent in


----------



## alfabuck

Ht-3s lookin sweet!!!


----------



## tmarsh38

Can someone please respond to my earlier post please? "I'm just wondering how being a staff shooter works for them? I saw something about contracts and stuff. Is it more of a target and 3d based staff?"


----------



## backwardshooter

Alfabuck, arrows look awsome. How are they shooting?

tmarsh38, the best way to inquire about staff shooting is call and talk to Harvest Time. They are real nice people and will answer your questions.


----------



## alfabuck

Awesome man. The best part is I was trying to get them down to 5grains per inch but my precalculations told me they would 10 grains over. Well low and behold I put them on my grain scale and they are 3 grains over. Unreal!!! Not only did I upgrade to a larger diameter shaft by switching to these arrows but I also have them down to IBO. I'm totally freaking stoked about these arrows and they look awesome. I am using an Easton super uni bushing with QAD tune a nocks and 1.5" Norway Fusion vanes on the rear and Easton fatboy 80 grain glue ins upfront. My arrow is 29" long carbon to carbon and I'm at 328 grains. My bow is at 65 lbs.


----------



## backwardshooter

My HT-2s are 30" from nock throat to back of insert 2" blazers, pin nocks, inserts w/100gr. points. Finish wt 386gr. I shoot 64# 31.5" draw, and I am getting 284 fps out of them. I dont think that is to bad for an old bow.


----------



## sniperjim

tmarsh38 said:


> Can someone please respond to my earlier post please? "I'm just wondering how being a staff shooter works for them? I saw something about contracts and stuff. Is it more of a target and 3d based staff?"


Go to their website and inquire via the contact us email. Bart will respond to your question directly. He is a great guy to deal with and very responsive to customers and prospective staffers. No one on staff will be able to answer you in an open forum like this as we all have contractual obligations to fulfill will being on this awesome staff.

As to your Second question; No - Harvest Time has many Arrow applications that fit in from Hunting to Pro Level Competition and even Arrows specifically designed for X-Bows. As stated above, email them.


----------



## Da_Bull

back ttt for Harvest Time Archery


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> Awesome man. The best part is I was trying to get them down to 5grains per inch but my precalculations told me they would 10 grains over. Well low and behold I put them on my grain scale and they are 3 grains over. Unreal!!! Not only did I upgrade to a larger diameter shaft by switching to these arrows but I also have them down to IBO. I'm totally freaking stoked about these arrows and they look awesome. I am using an Easton super uni bushing with QAD tune a nocks and 1.5" Norway Fusion vanes on the rear and Easton fatboy 80 grain glue ins upfront. My arrow is 29" long carbon to carbon and I'm at 328 grains. My bow is at 65 lbs.


 Say are those the fatboy uni bushing that you used


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say are those the fatboy uni bushing that you used


Yes they are Miccox.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks alfabuck are they less waight when the pin nock bushing


----------



## alfabuck

I think they might be. The super uni is 9gr. and the nocks im shooting are 4gr. 13gr total. I dont know what the pin nocks are running.


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> I think they might be. The super uni is 9gr. and the nocks im shooting are 4gr. 13gr total. I dont know what the pin nocks are running.


Well it is a out less when the pin nock bushing because it is 24 grains with ou the nock


----------



## alfabuck

Wow yeah I'd say. I didn't just do it to be lighter but more because I'm not a huge fan of pin nocks. They are a favorite of a lot a people though. I'm happy , the arrows turned out really nice. It gives the guys who don't shoot pins another option with the HT-3s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

Here are some pics of my HT-3s.


----------



## pumba

Just got back from an Archery shoot from the weekend, shot my HT2 with great results. We shoot unknown distances out to 48m at paper targets. I scored an 392 out of 400. This is the best score that I have ever gotten, I feel that a lot of the credit has to go to Bart and the team at Harvest Time for the great arrows, and to Elite for making a great bow the Pure, using a limb driver rest.


----------



## MICCOX

That is some great shooting


----------



## backwardshooter

I shot for about 3 hours today and was very impressed with the HT-2 .003 arrows. They fly better than anything Ive shot, and I cant believe the groups Im shooting. Love them!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the morning


----------



## tpcowfish

tmarsh38 said:


> Can someone please respond to my earlier post please? "I'm just wondering how being a staff shooter works for them? I saw something about contracts and stuff. Is it more of a target and 3d based staff?"


U can call them, very good to work with, friendly, I called and within 2 days had arrows,


----------



## DocMort

I just recieved my contract going to get it sent back in tom at work. 

My question is I am shooting an Elite pure 30 inch draw 70 pound 29 inch arrow should I go with thee 300 ht2 or the 350 ht2 100 grain tip want to stay in the 370 grain range

Or go with the ht3's for 3'd only?


----------



## backwardshooter

DocMort said:


> I just recieved my contract going to get it sent back in tom at work.
> 
> My question is I am shooting an Elite pure 30 inch draw 70 pound 29 inch arrow should I go with thee 300 ht2 or the 350 ht2 100 grain tip want to stay in the 370 grain range
> 
> Or go with the ht3's for 3'd only?


Docmort I have the HT2 350 and they ended up 386gr at 30" with 100gr points and they shoot awesome. Shooting 64# at 31.5" draw.

John I like your arrows with the purple fletch. cool looking!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Talk to Gale this morning to order my arrows they sould be in tharsday I cant wait


----------



## rossguy27

anyone know if for the ht-2's that you can shoot the qad nocks or the easton micro-lite nocks? I like pin nocks a lot, but I thought maybe I'd see how these nocks shoot as well.

These arrows are amazing. I got a chance to finally shoot my HT-3's the other night alittle bit and I'm very impressed. I'll give a further review once I get to shoot some more


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Docmort I have the HT2 350 and they ended up 386gr at 30" with 100gr points and they shoot awesome. Shooting 64# at 31.5" draw.
> 
> John I like your arrows with the purple fletch. cool looking!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## johnh1720

rossguy27 said:


> anyone know if for the ht-2's that you can shoot the qad nocks or the easton micro-lite nocks? I like pin nocks a lot, but I thought maybe I'd see how these nocks shoot as well.
> 
> These arrows are amazing. I got a chance to finally shoot my HT-3's the other night alittle bit and I'm very impressed. I'll give a further review once I get to shoot some more


I wouldn't see why you couldn't use the quads they are for .246 arrows.


----------



## rossguy27

johnh1720 said:


> I wouldn't see why you couldn't use the quads they are for .246 arrows.


I was thinking that too, just wondered if anyone has tried the qad nock yet in them


----------



## DocMort

Sent my contract in tried to call them to make sure the fax went through must be busy no answer... 

Going to order some HT2's today if everything is a go


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys just placed my order for some ht2 350's fletched up with some blazers... pleasure to be on the staff


----------



## bartman

DocMort said:


> Sent my contract in tried to call them to make sure the fax went through must be busy no answer...
> 
> Going to order some HT2's today if everything is a go


With several phones lines it should have went to voice mail if the team was on the other lines. I am sorry we missed your call but I see you got in touch with Gale and things are good!!!

We're working hard to try and get those new labels done and they should be ready late March or early April if all goes well

Bought a new heat transfer machine


----------



## DocMort

Yes gale was a pleasure to deal with, and he did say it would about a month out he thought. Can't wait to get the arrows in


----------



## zestycj7

Hey Bart,
Do the Harvest Time arrows have a seam that runs the length of the shaft or does it spiral down the shaft?
If there is a seam running the length of the shaft is it marked with the logo ?
Thanks,
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

DocMort welcome to the staff. You wont be disappointed with your HT-2s. I love mine.


----------



## bartman

zestycj7 said:


> Hey Bart,
> Do the Harvest Time arrows have a seam that runs the length of the shaft or does it spiral down the shaft?
> If there is a seam running the length of the shaft is it marked with the logo ?
> Thanks,
> Don.


They're nothing like VA's.
We will offer a spine aligned select series later


----------



## alfabuck

Shot my first ever 5 spot round tonight, i always shot only 3d so it was a new world. The HT-3s performed awesome. I just finished paper tuning them 1 hour prior and did some final adjustments to my sight at the club. I ended up with a 297 with 48Xs which was ok for my first time. But being me im not happy since i made a few rookie mistakes. But the arrows performed flawless and i am in Freakin love with these things.Cant wait to get out and start slamming foam soon. Thanks guys for everything , i hope to make my team proud this season.


----------



## pumba

Im glad Im not the only one that think these arrows are great get out there and spread the word or be shelfish and be the only one shooting great arrows


----------



## MICCOX

Well my arrows sould be in here in the morning


----------



## MICCOX

Come on guys we need to keep this at the top


----------



## backwardshooter

Im realy loveing my HT-2s. Ive been shooting every morning and about have the 10 ring shot out of my target. Im getting better flight and groups out of these arrows. I havent had this much fun shooting in a long time. Lets hear it for the best shafts on the market.


----------



## DocMort

My arrows should be here today or tomorrow, To bad my bow isn't in yet .


----------



## bartman

The new website looks good! We will add video once we start getting them in... If you have any of you shooting and promoting the product send them to [email protected] and he might make you famous


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I love the look of the new site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MICCOX

Man that sounds good Bart


----------



## Schmucky

What a GREAT Bunch of Guy's to talk to. Customer Service A++. Thanks for the Help Guy's..........:teeth:


----------



## backwardshooter

Bart, web site looks great.rely like the new lay-out.


----------



## bartman

Just wait until the video is added


----------



## backwardshooter

Cant wait to see the videos


----------



## rockdeer

Sent my contract in, not sure if they received it yet or not. Hoping to get a confirmation before trying to call and place an order.


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys got my HT2's in great service ordered them Tuesday came in today fletched up with Orange and white blazers. Great Customer service and great looking arrows. Can't wait to get my bow and get shooting them


----------



## backwardshooter

DocMort said:


> Hey guys got my HT2's in great service ordered them Tuesday came in today fletched up with Orange and white blazers. Great Customer service and great looking arrows. Can't wait to get my bow and get shooting them


You wont be disappointed. I love my HT-2s.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Bart the new web site looks great cant wait to see the videos


----------



## rossguy27

I'll have to head over and check the new site out. haven't been on for a few days


----------



## BuckeyeNative

The website looks real good!


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a group of guys


----------



## bushmasterar15

Need to order my set for 3-d soon. Hurry up tax refund.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning to all the HTA guys we are geting some snow to day


----------



## adhcountry

I will take a look


----------



## DocMort

We got wind and rain here in north bama


----------



## bartman

24" on my back deck in Ashland, Ohio and the old John Deere with snow blower is working overtime on my 140 yard driveway
Blew the drive off at 6AM and just went back out to blow another 6" off..
But look on the bright side; don't have to mow 3 acres of grass


----------



## DocMort

Bart wish I had 3 acres of grass to mow..... hate living in a damn apartment


----------



## zestycj7

My son and I have a 3-D shoot this Sunday. Hope my feathers are ready to pick up today so I can shoot my new HT-2's.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Shot at the club tonight and man are these arrows awesome.


----------



## Da_Bull

got my spring Turkey tags !!!! and ordering blind next week from Covert .....then wait till April !!


----------



## MICCOX

Well still waiting on my arrows hope they will be here in the morning


----------



## kellynmb

Ya need to order some 3D arrows soon hopefully by friday
Kelly

CNC Slings Pro Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## pumba

Well I shot the HT2 .006 arrows today shooting 3d. These arrows shot nearly as good as the .001 was quite supprised at just how good they fly. When sighting in at 49m was getting as good groups as I was with the .001 arrows. way to go HTA.


----------



## MICCOX

pumba said:


> Well I shot the HT2 .006 arrows today shooting 3d. These arrows shot nearly as good as the .001 was quite supprised at just how good they fly. When sighting in at 49m was getting as good groups as I was with the .001 arrows. way to go HTA.


That is great to here I just wish my arrows would get here


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the best arrows on the market!!!! Lets make this a great year for the boys over at HT!!!!!!


----------



## rossguy27

alfabuck said:


> TTT for the best arrows on the market!!!! Lets make this a great year for the boys over at HT!!!!!!


I agree.....The boys go above and beyond!


----------



## MICCOX

x2 on that Gale and Brat are hands down some great guys


----------



## DocMort

I like the arrows so far taking forever for my new elite to get here.


----------



## backwardshooter

Let us know how you did at the shoots. Im looking forward to next weekend it will be my first shoot with my HT-2s.


----------



## kellynmb

Had a bad day today new rest working out bugs.

Kelly
Harvest Time Archery Staff Shooter
CNC Slings Staff Shooter
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## MICCOX

Well back up for a great team


----------



## DocMort

Back up for some great arrows


----------



## Atchison

Just sent in my contract to join the team!


----------



## kellynmb

Nice Avitar ya nice to be self proclaimed.

Kelly
Harvest Time Archery Staff Shooter
CNC Sling Shooting Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## bcstrat

Sent alot of arrows down range this past weekend. Loving the arrows!


----------



## MICCOX

Say I talked to Gale this morning and my arrows are lost in the mail


----------



## johnh1720

I'm sure they will take care of you.


----------



## bartman

MICCOX said:


> Say I talked to Gale this morning and my arrows are lost in the mail


Gale didn't say they was lost in the mail he only told you they was ship via USPS and we can track them with the number we have but he would go into the USPS and get the number since I was out. I am back in office and he will call you with a tracking number..


----------



## johnh1720

Excellent communication Bart.


----------



## MICCOX

That is right Bart I just put it out worng and I will wait to see if my mail man dos deliver tham to day if not when I will wait for Gale to get me a tracking number


----------



## Da_Bull

Gotta keep in mind the many factors..its not as simple as grabbing a set of arrows off the wall slapping them into a box. previous orders get filled first and inserts, nocks, wraps and fletching can run out unexpectedly dont even get me started on the USPS system ( I see monkeys sorting packages its not good ). 

Harvest Time Archery goes the extra mile for sure. You can see it in the product!!!!! I'm going to be ordering again soon.


----------



## rossguy27

Say Bart, I'm really interested in the carbon / aluminum arrows to set up for some 3-D....what's the expected time frame for release? I can order some HT-2's for the time being if I have to


----------



## DocMort

rossguy27 said:


> Say Bart, I'm really interested in the carbon / aluminum arrows to set up for some 3-D....what's the expected time frame for release? I can order some HT-2's for the time being if I have to


I agree I want them for hunting though... 

Whats everyones set ups for the HT-2s for the 3d?


----------



## kellynmb

That was handled in a great way, Great job Bart.

Kelly
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff,Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the morning


----------



## bartman

MICCOX said:


> That is right Bart I just put it out worng and I will wait to see if my mail man dos deliver tham to day if not when I will wait for Gale to get me a tracking number


Acct #: 45875494

Dear BART LAWHORN:

This is an email confirmation for your order of 1 online shipping label with postage. Your credit card will be charged the following amount:

Transaction Number: 190989991
Print Date/Time: 02/21/2011 12:46 PM CST
Postage Amount: $10.00
Credit Card Number: XXXX XXXX XXXX 3051

Delivery Confirmation™ # 9405 5036 9930 0011 7632 76
Shipped to: MIKE COX

We called the Ashland post office and it looks like it is still setting there so Gale went this morning to see what is up.. Stay tuned to the USPS drama


----------



## backwardshooter

I am haveing so much fun shooting my HT-2s. They shoot awesome out of my bow and fly unbelievable. Thank you for great arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Just got home and still no arrows 
But I would like to thank Bart for the info


----------



## bartman

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0011 7632 76
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 21, 2011 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 





Enter Label/Receipt Number. 

Enter Label / Receipt Number. 








Still waiting to see if the USPS gets it to you Mike.. maybe it's the flooding we're having here in Ohio..


----------



## MICCOX

Say brat I will keep you and Gale up dated


----------



## kellynmb

Waiting om pay day to order arrows. Cant wait.
Kelly
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Sling Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope avery one has a great day


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for a great new company with an outstanding product. These are the best arrow shafts that ever left my .010 launcher!!!!!


----------



## thumbbilly

Faxed in my contract today. Can't wait to represent a first class company!!


----------



## backwardshooter

thumbbilly said:


> Faxed in my contract today. Can't wait to represent a first class company!!


Welcome to the staff. you wont be disapointed. Love my HT-2s.


----------



## 12RingKing

I actually received my arrows from USPS and the box was completely torn in two. I sent my dad to go pick them up for me while I was working and he called me to tell me that. They had wrapped it up with some tape. I was lucky that all the arrows were still good!!! I had to give my mom a hard time about it too because she works for the Post Office. They arn't very kind to odd shaped packages!!!! That's not the first time that has happened to me.


----------



## MICCOX

Well here is a up date still no arrows from USPS I will be giving Gale a call in the morning


----------



## 1hotdoe

MICCOX said:


> Well here is a up date still no arrows from USPS I will be giving Gale a call in the morning


Hey Miccox! Be patient. They'll be there before you know it. My fiancé shoots these arrows & he loves them. They are well worth the wait!


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Well here is a up date still no arrows from USPS I will be giving Gale a call in the morning


Be patient Mike ,USPS sometimes can be a little slower than advertised as i have found through experience. Gale and Bart are great guys and will take care of any problems you have.The thing is once is leaves their shop, they have little control over USPS. Just because you send things priority doesnt mean they'll be there on time every time. I recently sent a stabilizer out priority and even though it was supposed to be there in two days, the guy didnt get it for a week. Be patient and if anything on USPS's end goes bad im sure the Harvesttime guys will take care of you. Also you should try to communicate with the guys through PMs about issues, i just think Bart and Gale would appreciate more if you did it that way.You will love your arrows when you get them Mike and i hope you have a great season on the course brother.


----------



## Atchison

HT-2's performed great at 3D tonight! Very happy with the arrows and glad I joined the team!


----------



## rossguy27

yeah keep your patience mike. the post office is sometimes weird with shipping stuff.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys I know it is no fault of the guys at HTA it is all on the post office I have had nothing but trouble with tham


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say guys I know it is no fault of the guys at HTA it is all on the post office I have had nothing but trouble with tham


I hear you there Mike. They can be a pain in the rear man. I hope you get your arrows soon man and post pics up of your finished arrows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks John I will keep my hopes up


----------



## johnh1720

Believe me they are well worth the wait.


----------



## backwardshooter

Nothing but praise from me about my arrows. The best ive ever shot.


----------



## zestycj7

Starting to get my HT-2's dialed in. They seem to like a high knocking point in my finger bow. Still going to play around with my tiller and timing a bit to see if that helps. will post pics as soon as I get them shooting bullet holes.
As for my HT-3's still building them, pics to come soon.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning gang I am going to give the post office one more day we will see if they get here to night


----------



## blackjack21

my second dozen of ht2s should be here to day,best arrows Ive ever shot


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for a great group of guys


----------



## ORROSS334

Sending in my form tomorrow excited to say the least.....


----------



## ohiohunter02

Bart, whats the eta on the carbon/aluminum arrows? I really want to get my hands on some for hunting...


----------



## DocMort

ORROSS334 said:


> Sending in my form tomorrow excited to say the least.....


You won't be disappointed great group of guys


----------



## ORROSS334

Email sent and heading out the door to send off the snail mail....I mean usps hard copy...


----------



## kellynmb

waiting on new bow tech bow to come in at work. We have a redhead bow by bowtech ( the blackout).

Kelly
Harvest Time Archery Staff Shooter
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Slings Shooting Staff
BASSPRO SHop


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys Gale sent out a nother two doz aroows hope thay get here


----------



## rossguy27

So what are most of us buying for our hunting rigs? Ht-1's or Ht-2's?


----------



## thumbbilly

I'm gonna go with the 2's


----------



## bartman

Just got the first dozen of each shaft with the new heat transfer labels on them and they look great. The new heat transfer machine should be delivered next week and then we're off and running I would hope we should have stock late April of the new labeled shafts. 
Let your dealers know that we're letting the silkscreen product go at Volume Dealer Prices to make way for the new heat transfer label product. We might even work a better deal with them if they purchase a bunch Hats should be in two weeks and also patches; sorry for the wait but I am sure you will love them 
We need you photos and videos for our website so make sure you send them in to Randy. the Team Harvest tab will have all the shooting staff bios; so lets see what you look like......


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks Bart. Will let the shops know.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Bart it sounds like avery thing is falling in place


----------



## rossguy27

good to hear Bart! I've got to shoot my HT-3's some and I have to say I love them! now just trying to decide what other ones I want to try out!


----------



## zestycj7

Finally got all my arrows fletched up. Just need to install the tips. My HT-3's with vanes come in right at 381.8 grains. The feathers come in right at 373.2 grains. These all have the glue in 120 grain tips.
My HT-2's with vanes are right at 352 grains and the feathers are right at 341 grains. These have the inserts with 75 grain tips.
As soon as I get all the points in I will post some pics.
Don.


----------



## bartman

I just got some of the HT-2 arrows back from Weaknecht Archery the guy who is fletching our arrows and I started to weigh them to make sure they're within +/- 1/2 grain and they're dead on! I am so happy HTA makes such a great quality arrow!!!!
Example:
HT-2-300-6F
324.1
324.4
324.2
323.9
323.8
324.2
323.5
323.8
323.5
323.6
324.2
324.1

Avg 323.9 grains
And that was a +/-.006" straightness arrow


----------



## zestycj7

Got all my tips and inserts glued in, can't wait to shoot them all.
Here are some pics.
HT-2's













HT-3's


----------



## Double S

They look Nice. Congrats


zestycj7 said:


> Got all my tips and inserts glued in, can't wait to shoot them all.
> Here are some pics.
> HT-2's
> View attachment 1021014
> View attachment 1021013
> 
> HT-3's
> View attachment 1021012
> 
> View attachment 1021007


----------



## bartman

We have some rose pin ncoks that would look great on the arrows


----------



## zestycj7

Bart,
I had the rose pin knocks but they fall off the string of my finger bow. I will be useing them on my freestyle bow though.
Don.



bartman said:


> We have some rose pin ncoks that would look great on the arrows


----------



## backwardshooter

Im lovin my HT-2s they shoot awesome. I have pin nocks on them, I had one break in half on the shot last night. I havnt been hitting them with other arrows. They snap tight on my string, could it be my serveing is to big or just a bad nock?


----------



## zestycj7

I have a 3-D shoot tomorrow, going to be shooting my HT-2's and HT-3's. I will try to get some pics from at the shoot.
Don.


----------



## bartman

backwardshooter said:


> Im lovin my HT-2s they shoot awesome. I have pin nocks on them, I had one break in half on the shot last night. I havnt been hitting them with other arrows. They snap tight on my string, could it be my serveing is to big or just a bad nock?


Give Gale a call Monday and we will send you out some Bohning Pin Nocks. The ones you have might be to tight for your string. We're changing all of our pin nocks over to Bohning...


----------



## zestycj7

Well I finally got my arrows flying right. I have been fighting a real bad tail low tear. Well I tryed readjusting my tiller,no good. What it ended up taking was setting my knock at 9/16" above center. It sure looks funny with my knock so high but at least my arrows are shooting holes.
Anyone else shooting the HT-2's and HT-3's with fingers?
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Thanks Bart will do.


----------



## bartman

zestycj7 said:


> Well I finally got my arrows flying right. I have been fighting a real bad tail low tear. Well I tryed readjusting my tiller,no good. What it ended up taking was setting my knock at 9/16" above center. It sure looks funny with my knock so high but at least my arrows are shooting holes.
> Anyone else shooting the HT-2's and HT-3's with fingers?
> Don.


Are you using pin nocks?

The pin nocks might be to tight??

9/16" WOW never heard of that much in my life... Tiller set even, Timming good? shaft in center of burger button hole??


----------



## MICCOX

Well I just got my arrows that Gale had to reship the box had been riped in half but the arrows were ok I am just missing the target points I will give Gale a call on monday to get some more


----------



## kellynmb

hows the stock on 500 ht-3 .003.
Kelly
Harvest Time shooting staff
CNC Slings Shooing Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## alfabuck

zestycj7 said:


> Got all my tips and inserts glued in, can't wait to shoot them all.
> Here are some pics.
> HT-2's
> View attachment 1021014
> View attachment 1021013
> 
> HT-3's
> View attachment 1021012
> 
> View attachment 1021007


Hey Cj7 are they vanes or feathers, i didn't know if they were vanes that look like feathers or if they really were feathers.


----------



## zestycj7

Yes to all, Bart. Tiller,timing and center of button hole all good.
I had to get the larger orange pin knocks for the HT-3's. The HT-2's have a large white knock on them.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

John,
I shoot Gator Vanes. The green are plastic and the pink are feathers. I shot the pink in Vegas, my wife had cancer so it's pink for her.
The plastic and feathers both fly awsome.
You can get info from www.gatorvanes.com. If you or anyone else would like to try them let me know.
They do make a bit of noise during flight but targets don't mind and deer still die...lol
And you can call me Don.
Don.




alfabuck said:


> Hey Cj7 are they vanes or feathers, i didn't know if they were vanes that look like feathers or if they really were feathers.


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guys you that are shooting the HT-1 what are you using to put in your inserts in with


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Ok guys you that are shooting the HT-1 what are you using to put in your inserts in with


I've been using Trident chewing gum. It's cheap and it's easy to remove the inserts when needed. Also it makes the arrows smell good. Lol no really anybody who is fletching or putting in inserts etc. Try the gorilla super glue. It is the best glue I have ever used for fletching and you can pick it up anywhere. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backwardshooter

I use gorilla glue for everything, great glue. I shot my fisrt 3d with my HT-2s. They performed a lot better than I did. I started punch the release on the second half, and still managed a 282 of 300. They also had repaired targets that the 10-ring was not in the correct spot. But my son and I had a lot of fun, Ryan shot a 263 with 4x, not to bad for a 10 year old. Im proud of him. Shoot straight always.


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks guys I will try the gorilla glue 

THAT IS SOME GOOD SHOOT AND TELL YOUR BOY CONGRATS


----------



## backwardshooter

MICCOX said:


> Say thanks guys I will try the gorilla glue
> 
> THAT IS SOME GOOD SHOOT AND TELL YOUR BOY CONGRATS


Only put it on half the vane then spread it the rest of the way with your fingure, that is what Norway told me to do. I counted to 5 and went to the next vane, no problems. Norway told me most people use to much glue.


----------



## zestycj7

Well my HT-2's and HT3's took a beating today. Blew up 4 HT-2's a one HT-3 on rocks.
Had a blast today and lots of questions about the shafts. I told everyone to checkout the Harvest Time website.I ended up with 3rd. place for the day. Here are some pics, enjoy.
The Elk was a 79 yrd. across a canyon shot. The Pronghorn was about a 45 yrd. slight uphill shot. Me shooting at a 45 yrd. pig. The group I shot with and the end of the day.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Congrats Don!!!! That looks like a blast. I wish we had some mountain ranges where I live, that would make for some interesting shots! 79 yards is a LONG way!!! I think we max at around 55 yards.


----------



## rdraper_3

How many staffer positions are left and what kind of info do you need??


----------



## MICCOX

You will have to get a hold of Gale by e-mail you can get the e-mail off of the Harvest Time Archery web site


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don nice pics. Congrats on 3rd place


----------



## Da_Bull

man I really miss early spring shoots still snowing here !!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning guys it looks like we get more snow to night calling for 4 to 5 inches


----------



## Atchison

Just ordered another dozen - thanks Gale!


----------



## travski

Hey Bart just wanted to let you know I just came back from the biggest Indoor shoot in Canada, I used the Harvest Time HT1's in Traditional class and won the class with them. I was 170 points ahead of the closest shooter with them. Great Arrows had lots of people go to the booth and buy them on the weekend after seeing them shoot off of my bow

Thanks again


----------



## bartman

Travis,

GREAT SHOOTING!!! I don't think it had anything to do with the arrows; you can just shoot


----------



## MICCOX

Say Travis that is great to here let keep HTA on top


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Speaking of shooting traditional bow I jut picked up my first one this afternoon. I picked up a nice 62 inch 48lb. longnbow. Now I need to know what arrows and spine and tip weight to go for.


----------



## travski

what is your draw length Im shooting 27.5 inches at 40lbs im shooting the 600 spine arrows cut down to 30.5inches with 80gr tip in them if you are longer you will have to go with the 500 or 400 spine and work from there. let me know your draw and I will help you get it shooting


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys take a guess what what the ht1 with 100 grain tip 29 inch 350's would weigh total


----------



## 12RingKing

440?


----------



## 12RingKing

If you're using the penetrator insert.....that's just a wild guess


----------



## DocMort

Thanks, looking for a good weight of hunting arrow


----------



## 12RingKing

Running the numbers quickly, it looks like you'd be at 460 with the penetrator inserts, blazers, 100 g broadhead, and a shaft at 10.2 gpi with a 9 grain nock.....roughly


----------



## 12RingKing

Some might think that would be a little on the heavy side for them, but I LOVE the 450-500 grain hunting arrows. Plus with the weight on the front...it's going to drive right through your animal...


----------



## DocMort

I like that weight as well think I will be looking at then, Might trade my pure for a speed bow kinda looking for a 340 IBO bow or so


----------



## 12RingKing

what's you DL?


----------



## DocMort

30 inches


----------



## 12RingKing

That's too bad. I have a Mathews Monster in the classifieds but it's 28"


----------



## DocMort

What year, and what model?


----------



## 12RingKing

09 purchased in March 10 brand new. It's 6 BH I have 60# limbs and 70# limbs.


----------



## rossguy27

So here's a question. I'm getting ready to put some numbers into TAP to get my perfect spine for some HT-2's.

If I use pin nock bushing and pin nocks and glue-in nibs can anyone give me an accurate length of what my arrow will be if I cut it at 28 1/2" From what I see the measurement needs to be from the nock groove to the end of the point.

Thanks guys.....Keep these great arrows a growing company!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

travski said:


> what is your draw length Im shooting 27.5 inches at 40lbs im shooting the 600 spine arrows cut down to 30.5inches with 80gr tip in them if you are longer you will have to go with the 500 or 400 spine and work from there. let me know your draw and I will help you get it shooting


The bow say's it draws 48lbs at 28 inches. My draw length is 29 inches.


----------



## DocMort

rossguy27 said:


> So here's a question. I'm getting ready to put some numbers into TAP to get my perfect spine for some HT-2's.
> 
> If I use pin nock bushing and pin nocks and glue-in nibs can anyone give me an accurate length of what my arrow will be if I cut it at 28 1/2" From what I see the measurement needs to be from the nock groove to the end of the point.
> 
> Thanks guys.....Keep these great arrows a growing company!


Should be about 28 inchs from carbon to carbon, Typical 3/8 to 1/2 inch from pin nock valley to carbon


----------



## rossguy27

ok....so anyone know how long the tips of the nibs are for the HT-2's?


----------



## bcstrat

Put the new Zeon Fusion vanes on the other half of my HT-2's. Still fly awesome.


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, John said that I'm now on staff with HTA arrows since I'm also a Smooth Stability staffer. My setup is an Athens Accomplice 34, 50-60# and 30" DL. It's set at 58# right now and it feels great. I had new limbs put on tonight, 60-70# was just too much for my bum shoulder. What are some good arrows for my setup? My hunting arrows are cut at 29" and I use a 100 grain broadhead.


----------



## 12RingKing

Probably 350's or 400 spines...but there are people on the staff who are shooting that exact bow who can tell you for sure. I shoot the HT-2's and they are awesome. It just depends on what you want. To you want a heavier arrow with a slimmer shaft? Get the HT-1s. Do you want a typical diameter arrow that most everyone shoots? Get the HT-2s. Do you want larger diameter line cutting arrows for target and 3d? Get the HT-3s....The choice is yours.

I noticed you said "100 grain broadhead"...you might want to look into the HT-1s with penetrator inserts...


----------



## rdraper_3

I want an arrow for each: hunting, 3d and spots. Hunting arrow should weigh about 400-450 grains, 3D arrow should be light, fast and fairly large, while my spot arrow will be the biggest diameter they have. Looks like it's a dozen of each model then for me. This is gonna make the boss very unhappy.....lol


----------



## MICCOX

Well back to the top


----------



## travski

MileHighOutlaw said:


> The bow say's it draws 48lbs at 28 inches. My draw length is 29 inches.


ok Im going to guess that you will be shooting off the shelf then also. I would try the 400 spine arrows with a 100-120 grain tip full length and see what they will do for you. Take one arrow and shoot it and see how it shoots for you. Slowly cut off 1/4 inch at a time to get it so the arrow is flying well and hitting close right or left of where you are aiming. once you get the one to shoot like that make 3 exactly the same and shoot them with 3 bare shafts and see how they go together. fine tune as you need to, to get the arrows to fly the best. It is usually better to have an arrow shooting a little on the weak side if possible, so that when you get a little tired the arrow will still fly well.

Hope this helps you some


----------



## backwardshooter

bcstrat said:


> Put the new Zeon Fusion vanes on the other half of my HT-2's. Still fly awesome.


Ive been shooting ZEON vanes for a couple of weeks and I really love them on my HT-2s, they make an awesome combination


----------



## kellynmb

Orderd my new arrows today have some ht-2's on the way.
Kelly


----------



## 12RingKing

Excellent choice Kelly


----------



## rossguy27

Harvest Time arrows are a great choice!


----------



## MICCOX

I have got 3 of mt Ht1 done up and all I say is wow these are some great arrows


----------



## backwardshooter

MICCOX said:


> I have got 3 of mt Ht1 done up and all I say is wow these are some great arrows


They told you they would be worth the wait. I havent shot better arrows than HT arrows


----------



## Ohioduckman

Thanks For all the support!! If anyone get's a chance stop by the site and submit some picture's for The Harvesters' hut. I am sure this will fill up with Trophy Animals with HTA arrows very soon.:}


----------



## DocMort

Yes sir, the arrows are nice


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning Everyone ya cant wait for my new arrows, I no i'm going to love them GREAT PRODUCT!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

bump for the best arrows on the market today and always


----------



## bartman

Ohioduckman said:


> Thanks For all the support!! If anyone get's a chance stop by the site and submit some picture's for The Harvesters' hut. I am sure this will fill up with Trophy Animals with HTA arrows very soon.:}




God has blessed me with a great partner!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Evening bump!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I tried calling today to order some arrows for my new longbow but no answer.. I will have to try tomorrow and see if I can get some by this weekend sent to me.. I even have the owner of the shop interested in taking a look at them in order to add to his stock.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I tried calling today to order some arrows for my new longbow but no answer.. I will have to try tomorrow and see if I can get some by this weekend sent to me.. I even have the owner of the shop interested in taking a look at them in order to add to his stock.:thumbs_up


Say Tom that sounds great what shop do you have that is wanting to look at the best arrows on the market


----------



## MICCOX

It is great to see HTA in the upper part of the AT forms


----------



## Ohioduckman

bartman said:


> God has blessed me with a great partner!!!!


:embara: Thanks Bartman.

You guy's keep calling and we will get to the phones. We have had overwhelming support from th AT community if we don't answer we are probably on the phone with your buddies Leave a message and we will call you back.


----------



## bartman

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I tried calling today to order some arrows for my new longbow but no answer.. I will have to try tomorrow and see if I can get some by this weekend sent to me.. I even have the owner of the shop interested in taking a look at them in order to add to his stock.:thumbs_up


Our phones have been ringing off the hook and if you would have left a message we would have called you back. Please leave a message the next time and I assure you we will return the call
Hours of Operations:
9-5 M-F Eastern but you never know if Gale or Mayself might stay a couple hours over Last week we walked away around 10:30PM


----------



## kellynmb

I had no problem getting though to you guys. If you want it bad enough you will find a way LOL.Sounds like a great product should get mine this week.
Thanks again,


----------



## MICCOX

GOOD MORNING gay it looks like we will be in the high 60 it is time to get out and shoot my HT-3 Iwill give you a report


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

bartman said:


> Our phones have been ringing off the hook and if you would have left a message we would have called you back. Please leave a message the next time and I assure you we will return the call
> Hours of Operations:
> 9-5 M-F Eastern but you never know if Gale or Mayself might stay a couple hours over Last week we walked away around 10:30PM


I'm sure you guy's are super busy. I did leave a message and I got a call back this morning while I was away from my phone. I called back and left another message..LOL I love phone tag...YOUR IT BART!!!! 

I'll try back in a few.


----------



## Atchison

Ordered a dozen Monday afternoon, got them at 1pm yesterday - thanks guys thats quick!


----------



## HammyAbeer

How do you order arrows? Ive searched the website twice...


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

HammyAbeer said:


> How do you order arrows? Ive searched the website twice...


Pick up the phone and give them a call. I just got off the phone with Gale and ordered straight from the source.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom that sounds great what shop do you have that is wanting to look at the best arrows on the market


Rocky Mountain Specialties. I picked up a nice longbow from there the other day and spent a good long while chatting with them.


----------



## MICCOX

That is great Tom let just keep pushing the best arrows out there


----------



## ORROSS334

Talked with a pro shop about half hour away and another opening this summer.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Here are some HT-2 's I made up for myself tonight.


----------



## 12RingKing

This is the Goodmorning Bump!!!


----------



## kellynmb

cool looking arrows cant wait for mine to get here could be today or tomorrow.


----------



## MICCOX

Those are some great looking HT-2


----------



## DocMort

Sweet arrows Cardiac


----------



## CardiacKid74

Thanks guys... I have the stab to match.


----------



## kellynmb

cool stab, Got my arrows today look great took them to work cut them and put inserts in all i have to do is fletch them.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Looks good Cardiac....


----------



## backwardshooter

Going to put my HT-2s through the paces tomarrow at my first 5-spot shoot. Ive never shot 5-spot, dont even know how to score them, but Im jumping in to a tournament with some other HT shooters. Im just going to have fun and do my best.


----------



## rdraper_3

Need some arrow selection help here guys. I plan on getting some HT-3's for 3D. Not sure what spine to get though. Chart says I should go with a 400 but I think I can get away with a 500.
Here's what my setup will be:

Athens Afflixtion black and Bonehead camo set at 56#, 30"dl
QAD Pro HD
Sword Apex 3rd Plane sight
12" Smooth Stability 
Arrows will be cut at 29.25" nock groove to insert

Any help will be appreciated guys. Thanks, Ray


----------



## MICCOX

I would stay with the 400 I was going to do the same thing and I am gald I had talk with Gale before I had order I was neding to get to ASA speed and if I would of stayed with the 500 I could have slowed my bow down


----------



## rdraper_3

Anyone else care to offer some input??


----------



## bcstrat

Great Arrows! What else is there to say. Call Gale and get yours.


----------



## kellynmb

o ya get the best arrow on the market.


----------



## Triggerpunch

Ordered som HT-3 on Tuesday and got them on Saturday, Thanks Bart and everyone at HTA. Arrows look awsome will be up and shooting them today hopefully.


----------



## MICCOX

Haeding out to shoot my HT-3 it is going to be agreat day


----------



## backwardshooter

My daughter and I shot our first 5-spot round yesturday at Mosquito Bowman and had a great time. My 14 year old daughter first ever indoor competition she shot a 230 7x, I shot 298 34x. We both used our HT-2s and they worked great and we both had a lot of people asking about them. I was shooting with johnh1720, and hopperton and it was fun to shoot with other AT people to put faces to the names. Cant say enough about the arrows, love them.


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the best arrows I have shoot


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys anyone shooting the HT1's yet?


----------



## 12RingKing

Nope but the HT-2's are wicked with FOBs!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

I have been shooting the HT1 they are great I thank it will be a great year for hunting with the HT1


----------



## DocMort

Anyone got pictures of the HT1's all done up inserts and all


----------



## MICCOX

OK back to the top for the best arrows out on the market


----------



## kellynmb

got my arrow put some zeon vanes on them look great weigh only 318 with 100 grain point.


----------



## bcstrat

Re-do for my HT-2's. Wraps from Onestringer and Zeon Fusion vanes. Really love how good these arrows fly!


----------



## MICCOX

Those look great I like the zeons how do they shoot


----------



## bcstrat

MICCOX said:


> Those look great I like the zeons how do they shoot


They fly great. No issues with any of the arrows wandering if you know what I mean.


----------



## MICCOX

I am waiting on my free samlpe of zeons


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for some great arrows and customer service.


----------



## Atchison

Started a new group on AT for them -- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=405


----------



## travski

Just got back from Alberta and Sask provincials this weekend. I won Gold in both Provinces in Recurve unaided Category Shooting HT1's in 600 Spine with 1.5 fusions on them. I shot a new personal best on score with them this weekend shot a 188 out of 220 targets. I have come to the conclusion with Harvest Time Arrows........... It is a Love/Hate relationship......... I love them, my competitors hate them..........lol Had lots of interest in them again so hope they get to a dealer and get some


----------



## kellynmb

MICCOX said:


> I am waiting on my free samlpe of zeons


got mine they are great.


----------



## MICCOX

How long did it take for tham to get tham to you


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Well I just got my HT 2's set up for my longbow. Due to a dumb mistake on my behalf I ordered the wrong spine. (who knew my compound draw and my longbow draw would be so different!) But with some point weight tweaking I got them flying like lasers!

Full Length
453 grains
153 FPS


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Arrows look good!


----------



## MICCOX

Say tom those look great


----------



## 12RingKing

Those are some good looking arrows man. Good Job


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Thanks for the compliments guy's and you know me Mike, I gotta keep with the hot pink and black combo.


----------



## MICCOX

You are right there Tom but I want to know if your long bow is pink


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

HAHAHA I'm afraid it is not, although I found a company that does do a hot pink wood.


----------



## alfabuck

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Well I just got my HT 2's set up for my longbow. Due to a dumb mistake on my behalf I ordered the wrong spine. (who knew my compound draw and my longbow draw would be so different!) But with some point weight tweaking I got them flying like lasers!
> 
> Full Length
> 453 grains
> 153 FPS


Very nice looking arrows. Good luck with them. I am absolutely loving my HT-3s and believe these are the finest shafts I ever shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumba

can not speak highly enough of both the arrows and the great team at Harvest time head quarters. I live in Australia and Gale has worked out the time difference so when he needs to talk to me or I need to talk to him he rings me at a decent time. Apart from customer service the arrows are absolutely first class, my scores are improving faster than even I thought was possible. If you are sitting on the fence undecided on taking the plunge and shooting these great arrows dont hold back, get some now and see for yourself. Trust me and all the other people that are using these great arrows. Dont hold yourself back any longer start shooting these arrows


----------



## kellynmb

pick up my new hunting bow today then im trying out my ht-2's.


----------



## kellynmb

bcstrat said:


> They fly great. No issues with any of the arrows wandering if you know what I mean.


they shoot great they look like a tracer going though the air. Same weight as a 2.1 fusion and fly the same.


----------



## Schmucky

Morning Bump for "The Buckeye Boy's"


----------



## MICCOX

pumba said:


> can not speak highly enough of both the arrows and the great team at Harvest time head quarters. I live in Australia and Gale has worked out the time difference so when he needs to talk to me or I need to talk to him he rings me at a decent time. Apart from customer service the arrows are absolutely first class, my scores are improving faster than even I thought was possible. If you are sitting on the fence undecided on taking the plunge and shooting these great arrows dont hold back, get some now and see for yourself. Trust me and all the other people that are using these great arrows. Dont hold yourself back any longer start shooting these arrows


 I will x2 on that the team at HTA are great


----------



## DocMort

Good morning all


----------



## morphious

I submitted my information in today. Glad to be a part of the family.


----------



## MICCOX

Boy it looks like it has been quite over here to day let get this back to the top


----------



## kellynmb

Shoot my ht-2's today shot like darts, Arrows are unreal love them now I need my ht-3's.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning to ya'll.
Don.


----------



## DocMort

So going to put the HT2's through the ringer again tonight see what there made of


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys 
I made some changs on my HT3 pulled the pin nock and put in fat boy uni bushing and going to use micro lite nocks for I can get some more FOC


----------



## Atchison

Was playing with my HT-2 .350 yesterday, turns out I can install maxima 350 bulldog collars on the end of them and use the clear tcx nocks too....arrows look really nice this way in my opinion, will post pics when I get a chance...


----------



## MICCOX

MICCOX said:


> Good morning guys
> I made some changs on my HT3 pulled the pin nock and put in fat boy uni bushing and going to use micro lite nocks for I can get some more FOC


 Well guys made my changes on my HT3 and lost 11gr at the back of the arrow I will let you know how it works out


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys shot the HT2's today and loved them shot great out to 50 yards, grouped good really impressed they took a beating as my wife was shooting at them with her flatlines as well.... 

Need a little heavier arrow say in the 415 grain range or so to slow my bow down to the 280's

30 inch draw 
29 1/4 inch arrow 
64-70 pounds.


----------



## kellynmb

Hey Harvest Time Archery staff ya have to say that Ive shot a lot of arrows in my 35 years of shooting but the HT-2 are some of the best arrows I have ever shoot cant wait to get my HT-3's.


----------



## kellynmb

Atchison said:


> Was playing with my HT-2 .350 yesterday, turns out I can install maxima 350 bulldog collars on the end of them and use the clear tcx nocks too....arrows look really nice this way in my opinion, will post pics when I get a chance...


Ya let use know that is pretty cool that it work.


----------



## backwardshooter

kellynmb said:


> Hey Harvest Time Archery staff ya have to say that Ive shot a lot of arrows in my 35 years of shooting but the HT-2 are some of the best arrows I have ever shoot cant wait to get my HT-3's.


I have to agree with you on that. I thought I was shooting the best till I shot the HT-2s and now I am shooting the best arrows on the market. A big THANK YOU to the best arrow company out there.


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys, who is shooting this weekend in a shoot?


----------



## bcstrat

DocMort said:


> Hey guys, who is shooting this weekend in a shoot?


We are!


----------



## DocMort

Yep me and wife are shooting as well


----------



## alfabuck

My HT-3s are shooting absolutely awesome. Its gonna be a fun season shooting Harvest Time's for 3d. Good luck to everyone getting out there this weekend to shoot. Hope everyone is loving their arrows as much as i am!!!!!!:rock-on:


----------



## pumba

love is a pretty strong word, I think mine are great, awesome excellent, but not sure I love them(haha). But they are without a doubt great arrows to shoot.


----------



## sniperjim

Just got my HT-2's the other day. No changes to Points, BH's or Vanes and I am penetrating at least 4" more on my home made "Clothes" Bag. Great groups and Awesome arrows. actually broke a nock after the 5th or 6th shot.


----------



## MICCOX

Man it seems that all the 3-D shoots are fall on Saturdays where if I am going to get to shoot I will have to take a day off


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## DocMort

MICCOX, here they have them both days, and if you search you can do one in the morning on sunday and one in the afternoon


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang I hope you all have a great day of shooting


----------



## rdraper_3

As soon as my Gold Tip arrows sell I'm buying some HT-3's. I'm waiting to hear back from a guy that wants to buy all of them


----------



## DocMort

Well, shot like crap today, dropped 1 target lost the arrow on that might have to a heavier arrow to slow the pure down


----------



## backwardshooter

DocMort said:


> Well, shot like crap today, dropped 1 target lost the arrow on that might have to a heavier arrow to slow the pure down


I had a bad day at my last shoot also. Just have to kick butt next shoot.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys I would of like to had a bad day of shooting it is still batter then working


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys & gals hope avery one has agreat weekend


----------



## bcstrat

Had a great day at the 3D shoot today. My HT-2's never let me down. But... it is very hard to find one when you try to thread an arrow through the tree's knowing it is a bad idea and your arrow takes an abrupt "Up and Left" after cutting the branch off.


----------



## bcstrat

Here is an arrow comparison picture from the 3D shoot today. Gold Tip on the left, Easton ST Epic on the right, and my HT-2 dead center. 21 yards.:teeth:


----------



## DocMort

Who was shooting with BC?


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning it looks like avery one had agreat weekend shooting


----------



## kellynmb

Good afternoon everyone hope everyone had a great shoot this pass weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning HTA staff members.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning Kelly hope you have agreat week


----------



## DocMort

Morning Everyone


----------



## Atchison

Hello everyone!


----------



## MICCOX

It looks like it is going agreat year for HTA and I would like to welcome all the new staff shooters to the team


----------



## rodenberg

This is from last weekend. I won the Bow Hunter class with my HT2's. Ended up with a 409 out of 480.


----------



## kellynmb

cool great arrows.


----------



## pumba

recieved another dozen HT2 001 and HT2 006 today. Also the Rugrats arrows for my daughter to try, they look great as soon as I get them fletched up and she has a trial run with them I will post how they go. They are the HT1 in 900 spine so if they fly anything like my HT1 they will be great. I shouldnt worry because all the products from Harvest Time are excellent. Thanks again Gale for your excellent customer support.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guy who all is geting to shoot this weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Afternoon bump before I go to work


----------



## Atchison

Does anyone have some HT-2 in .400 spine (dont' care straightness) and want to part with 1 or 2....pretty sure they are too weak for my setup but want to shoot a couple too see how they perform and if I can pick up some speed for 3d....if someone has 1 or 2 28.5" or 29" long they want to sell PM me before I buy a full dozen to test....

Thanks all!


----------



## backwardshooter

I put new strings on my bow today. I thought my HT-2s shot great off my old strings, they fly even better now.I cant believe how consistant these arrows are. Hats off to Harvest Time Archery.


----------



## kellynmb

Atchison said:


> Does anyone have some HT-2 in .400 spine (dont' care straightness) and want to part with 1 or 2....pretty sure they are too weak for my setup but want to shoot a couple too see how they perform and if I can pick up some speed for 3d....if someone has 1 or 2 28.5" or 29" long they want to sell PM me before I buy a full dozen to test....
> 
> Thanks all!


Dont what kind of a setup you have Im shooting HT-2 500 on a mathews monster 7 at 310 fps and they fly and group great.


----------



## alfabuck

Nightime bump for some quality arrow shafts, lets make this a big year for Harvest Time!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John where have you been have not seen you over here latly


----------



## Atchison

Had a perfect 10 for 10 3D round going last night with my HT-2 until the last two targets, 35 yard bear I flinched and just missed the 10 ring and the one target has such a small 10 ring, was 1.5" from dead center and its an 8....great arrows! Flew consistent as possible!

Screwed around more the next two rounds trying to work on my partner's shooting and was shooting a couple 8's no concentrating....but can't blame the arrows on that....just me! (or maybe I should get those .001 straightness arrows cut and ready to go :shade:


----------



## Atchison

kellynmb said:


> Dont what kind of a setup you have Im shooting HT-2 500 on a mathews monster 7 at 310 fps and they fly and group great.


Quest XPB at 66# and 29" Draw (actually closer to 29.5 on the draw board though)


----------



## kellynmb

Those arrows should fly great are you hunting or shooting targets.


----------



## Atchison

kellynmb said:


> Those arrows should fly great are you hunting or shooting targets.


The .350 do fly great, I'm not complaining about them at all, just thought I'd try the .400 to see if I could get a few more fps....


----------



## MICCOX

Say Atchison it sould like you had a good night of shooting 3-ds


----------



## Atchison

MICCOX said:


> Say Atchison it sould like you had a good night of shooting 3-ds


If I could just get that third round not to have that one or two five's (pretty sure its from fatigue or just not concentrating cause its getting late) I'd be doing really well! Been shooting a good 10 pts or so better since I went to new strings and the ht-2's though!


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say John where have you been have not seen you over here latly


I been out practicing a little more for a big season coming up. I have a lot of money shoots and local and national IBO shoots to attend so i been shooting everyday. This Sunday im finally hitting my first 3d of the season and my first one shooting with my new MBR setup. It should be a fun season and wish everyone luck who is getting out and shooting this weekend including you Mike if you are going to hit a shoot.


----------



## kellynmb

Atchison said:


> The .350 do fly great, I'm not complaining about them at all, just thought I'd try the .400 to see if I could get a few more fps....


Ya if your shooting 350 the 400 will be lighter than what your shooting. If you need help on it get a grain scale and weight your arrows ready to shoot , And you my be able to shooy a lighter vane or point if your target shooying. Need help email me Ill help with any thing you need [email protected]


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## travski

Shot my Ht 1's tonight off of my Barebow recurve at 18 meter fita came in with a 279 and a 273 for a total of 552. These arrows are flying off my recurve awesome, getting ready for Fita Provincials in the next couple weeks 

great arrows


----------



## MICCOX

Say that is great keep it up


----------



## 12RingKing

Goob Morning bump for Harvest Time!


----------



## backwardshooter

Ive come to a conclusion, Havest Time Arrows are to good. I am always refletching arrows because Im grouping arrows tight even out at 50-60 yards. The more I shoot them, the better I like them. I shoot every day and have to refletch every week and a half. I would like to say WELCOME to Jason Wilkins to a great company. HATS OFF to Harvest Time.


----------



## MICCOX

Say I would like to welcome Jason Wilkins to the team I am shure he will do a great job


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say I would like to welcome Jason Wilkins to the team I am shure he will do a great job


+2 let's welcome Jason as our new staff coordinator. It's gonna be a fun season using my HTs for 3d. I'm excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumba

Another welcome to Jason, we have the opportunity to use the best arrows now all we need is some t shirts hats ect to show off while shooting at the archery club.


----------



## MICCOX

That is +2 it will be nice to let so hats and shirts but I can wait just keep pumping out the great arrows


----------



## travski

welcome Jason

I to would like to get myself a hat so Everyone can see what I'm shooting


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning guys hope you all have a great day of shooting


----------



## kellynmb

Welcome Jason great arrows no more need said.


----------



## Double S

Here's my HT-2's, 400's,.001 360 grain arrows with Blazers. The arrows with fobs and Battle drum wraps are 371 grains. This is my Hunting set up.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Double S THOSE ARE SOME GREAT LOOKING ARROWS


----------



## johnh1720

Nice lookin setup Double S.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Say Double S THOSE ARE SOME GREAT LOOKING ARROWS





johnh1720 said:


> Nice lookin setup Double S.


Thank you. The bow is smooth and the arrows are even more smoother. Not just a cut and glue job. Arrow was measured and cut down until it was in harmony with the bow. I have it at 360 grains which is perfect for my draw weight and 6 GPI  per the hunting Regs in my state. The fob'ed arrow with wrap is a tad heavier.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
I hope ya'll have a great day today. I have a local 3-D shoot today. I will try and post some pics later.
I refletched what I have left of my HT-2's. and retuned my bow. Can't wait to see how they fly.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don you have a great time out shooting to day we have snow and fog here to day


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

The fog will burn of just like it did at the Academy yesterday. It was a great day to be out with my kids and friends.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom it sounds like it was a great trun out how did you do


----------



## hilbilyhunter

hey thanks to Gale and all the staff at harvest time archery My arrows should be here monday !!!


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump. :cheers:


----------



## MICCOX

Double S said:


> Picture Bump. :cheers:


 Say that is agreat pic DOUBLE S


----------



## zestycj7

Well it turned out to be a great day. Had a bit of misty rain this morn. then it warmed up just a tad for the rest of the day.
My HT-2's shot great all day, to bad I didn't...LOL I ended up with a 2nd. place overall.
Here are some pics, enjoy.
Don.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Very nice web site buddy! good luck and we at Trophy Blend wish you the very best!


----------



## kellynmb

Great pics bow looked great to.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don those are some great pics and agreat looking range


----------



## bushmasterar15

Them Harvest Time arrows are doing really good for you Don.


----------



## bartman

zestycj7 said:


> Well it turned out to be a great day. Had a bit of misty rain this morn. then it warmed up just a tad for the rest of the day.
> My HT-2's shot great all day, to bad I didn't...LOL I ended up with a 2nd. place overall.
> Here are some pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1038838
> View attachment 1038839
> View attachment 1038840
> View attachment 1038841
> View attachment 1038842
> View attachment 1038843


Thanks for the pictures; you make me sick!!! I used to live in San Diiego and it's 24 outside here in Ohio


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope you had a great weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the afternoon


----------



## alfabuck

A bump for my crew at HT. Good luck to everyone with their arrows and out there shooting them this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Don....that looks like a fun course to shoot


----------



## backwardshooter

Im not shooting much this week, I cut the end of my pinky finger off then passed out and did a face plant into a steel box. I have 7 stitches under my right eye, and about a quarter inch off my finger. All this happened yesturday morning at work. I tried to shoot today and it hurt like hell.(shhhhhhh dont tell my wife) Have fun and shoot straight guys.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Scott you take care and I hope you heal up soon


----------



## travski

Best of luck healing fast Scott and getting back out shooting

BTTT


----------



## kellynmb

good morning HTA waiting on turkey season to open April 1 D-Day.


----------



## MICCOX

Say HTA belongs on the top


----------



## johnh1720

I love these arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning crew


----------



## mdewitt71

Double S said:


> Here's my HT-2's, 400's,.001 360 grain arrows with Blazers. The arrows with fobs and Battle drum wraps are 371 grains. This is my Hunting set up.


Is your FOB's arrows and them Blazer arrows flying the exact same?
Nice looking setup. :darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

To the top for the afternoon


----------



## Atchison

Also just fletched up 3 with the new "zeon" fusions for 3d tonight, will post results/pics tomorrow!


----------



## johnh1720

Atchison said:


> Also just fletched up 3 with the new "zeon" fusions for 3d tonight, will post results/pics tomorrow!


Looks good.


----------



## 12RingKing

I slaved over my fletching job....hope y'all approve!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Man i need to get my order in. The Arrows look great


----------



## kellynmb

Arrows are great I put zeons on my HT-2's.


----------



## johnh1720

12RingKing said:


> I slaved over my fletching job....hope y'all approve!


I bet you did lol.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good looking arrows guy's.


----------



## kellynmb

good mornig HTA.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one


----------



## Atchison

Atchison said:


> Also just fletched up 3 with the new "zeon" fusions for 3d tonight, will post results/pics tomorrow!


Wasn't impressed with the zeon fusions, seemed to fly 2" left on me on every shot so started with a few 8's and a 5...., switched to the arrows above and had 18 of the next 22 shots in the 10 ring with atleast half in the 12 ring....going to try the zeons one more time before I unfletch them though, could of just been me getting warmed up as I ran in last minute and started shooting without practice....


----------



## shortrod

I finaly got my 1st batch fletched. Took me awile glad I am done starting to go crosseyed


----------



## MICCOX

Are those all TH2


----------



## shortrod

no the group with the duravanes are HT-1


----------



## 12RingKing

Did you use the penetrator insert on the Ht-1's? If you did lets see a close up!


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning all.
Wish avery one a great weekend of shooting


----------



## shortrod

here is the closeup!


----------



## shortrod

HOLY CRAP!!! These are the hardest hitting arrows i have shot! The HT-1 are by far the best penetrating arrows out their. The HT-2 are very flat shooting and fly strait! As long as Harvest Time is in besness I will never shoot anything eles.


----------



## Double S

I'm glad that I mainly use fobs. I've been out sighting in my setup out to 40 yards...so far I shaved off 3 Blazers on three separate arrow shafts. Those blazers can take a licking until i shoot a fob and slice the blazers right off the shafts.:teeth:. I wonder if i should just rip the rest of the blazers off and pop on more fobs or buy a blazer jig. I've never owned a fletching jig. The shafts are taking a beating and still straight as can be. Anybody have experience with the Bohning Helix fletching tower jig? I don't want to spend a lot of money on a jig as I'm mainly a Fob Shooter.


----------



## 12RingKing

The only jig I've ever used it the Bitz. They're good but on the pricey end...but as you can see I'm a member of FOB nation now. lol


----------



## ChaseK

Hey guys. Newest staff member for HTA here!

Excited to get started and cant wait to be slingin some arrows.

Gonna be ordering some HT-1s and HT-3s in .400 spine here this week. 

Those HT-1s sure look impressive from the reviews and videos I've seen. And I really like the diameter and weight of the HT-3s!

Yall don't hesitate to holler if you need anything. Im here to help.


----------



## backwardshooter

Welcome ChaseK to the crew. I believewe have a good bunch of guys here. You wont be disapointed in the quality and consistency of the arrows. They are the best arrows I have ever shot.Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## MICCOX

ChaseK said:


> Hey guys. Newest staff member for HTA here!
> 
> Excited to get started and cant wait to be slingin some arrows.
> 
> Gonna be ordering some HT-1s and HT-3s in .400 spine here this week.
> 
> Those HT-1s sure look impressive from the reviews and videos I've seen. And I really like the diameter and weight of the HT-3s!
> 
> Yall don't hesitate to holler if you need anything. Im here to help.


 Say it great to have you on the team you will injoy the arrows they are the best on the market


----------



## BOW-DACIOUS

how do i get on the harvest time archery staff?

ive heard nothing but great things about these arrows?


----------



## Schmucky

New Arrows are awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope it has been a good weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

Would be a better weekend for me if I could shoot. My finger is still bothering me. I might try a few shots today. My local club shoots today and I am afraid to pay and not be able to finish.


----------



## 12RingKing

If you're scared go to church! lol


----------



## backwardshooter

No go every sunday I dont have to work, or baseball tourny like today. Im just worried about irritateing it and makeing it hurt again. It just started feeling good after about a week.


----------



## backwardshooter

Shooting went well. Shot about 50 arrows and it didnt seem to bother me. I was just a liitle shakey from not shooting. It felt good to stretch the string again. Hope everyone had a good day shooting.


----------



## Double S

Finally getting a great feel for my NEW Bow and New Harvest Time Archery Arrows. right when I heard it...I Knew. I was excited then my Wallet got lighter.


----------



## MICCOX

That is some great shooting


----------



## travski

Great shooting

I just got back from Paper Provincials here in Alberta and I won a Gold medal with the HT1's I was almost 400 points ahead of closest competitor after 120 arrows
in barebow


----------



## ChaseK

travski said:


> Great shooting
> 
> I just got back from Paper Provincials here in Alberta and I won a Gold medal with the HT1's I was almost 400 points ahead of closest competitor after 120 arrows
> in barebow


Dang it man. That's puttin on a clinic son!

Congrats!


----------



## MICCOX

Man that is some great shooting congrats


----------



## backwardshooter

Great shooting guys. There is not a better arrow on the planet.


----------



## Double S

travski said:


> Great shooting
> 
> I just got back from Paper Provincials here in Alberta and I won a Gold medal with the HT1's I was almost 400 points ahead of closest competitor after 120 arrows
> in barebow


Well done. A BIG Congrats to you.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HTA looks like avery one had a great weekend


----------



## alfabuck

Mornin Mike and the whole HT crew.I dont know about you guys but im lovin these arrows!!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Whats the wait time lookin like on most arrows?

Trying to get mine before Augusta!


----------



## sdeck9

Still looking for staff sent an email last week and no reply yet


----------



## backwardshooter

ChaseK said:


> Whats the wait time lookin like on most arrows?
> 
> Trying to get mine before Augusta!


I got my HT-2s in 1 day. I think when you order you should get them in 2 or 3 days. I only live about 2 hours away from HT.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Scott how is the finger doing are you back to shooting yet


----------



## backwardshooter

MICCOX said:


> Say Scott how is the finger doing are you back to shooting yet


Finger is ok. I shot for about an hour on sunday without a problem. The bow didnt bother it at all. A little touchy pulling the arrows but no pain. Cant wait till the next shoot, I missed one because of it.


----------



## MICCOX

Sat guys you need to check out the web site it is great my hat off to the HTA team


----------



## sc4x4truck

Morning HTA


----------



## Atchison

ChaseK said:


> Whats the wait time lookin like on most arrows?
> 
> Trying to get mine before Augusta!


My last set I ordered Monday afternoon, were delivered by noon Wednesday...


----------



## MICCOX

Morning HTA team


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to the HTA crew!


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the morning crew


----------



## johnh1720

What arrows is everybody using for 3-d this year? I am using the HT-3's and I love them.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'll be using the HT-3's for 3-d.


----------



## MICCOX

The HT3 are being used here as well


----------



## backwardshooter

Im using HT-2s for 3d


----------



## Atchison

Ordering some ht3 for summer 3d shoots, ht2 currently being used


----------



## adhcountry

I shot the HT arrow's I bought for the first time yesterday. I'm impressed. As thought I would loose some KE with the weight reduction. But I still have 83 KE at 322`fps shooting 63 lbs. Arrow is 361 gr. HT2
The shot group was great.


----------



## kellynmb

ordering HT-3 today had a lull for about a month.


----------



## 12RingKing

Ht-2's because I'm FOB'n


----------



## Double S

Greeting my fellow Harvest Time archery Fanatics!. I was trying out the new Big Green Kodiak FP target Bag by Shooting some HT-2's with Blazers and Fobs into it. Picture Bump.


----------



## 12RingKing

Double S said:


> Greeting my fellow Harvest Time archery Fanatics!. I was trying out the new Big Green Kodiak FP target Bag by Shooting some HT-2's with Blazers and Fobs into it. Picture Bump.




What rest are you using Double S?


----------



## Double S

12RingKing said:


> What rest are you using Double S?


I'm using the TrophyTaker Smackdown. Connected to the lower limb.


----------



## backwardshooter

Nice shooting DoubleS HT-2s are great arrows.


----------



## Double S

Thanks backwardshooter. I had some bad winds too. For some reason Its easier for me to shoot at a 3-D Target than a Spot. When I'm holding over a spot, I sometimes punch the trigger. It must be a mental thing. I need to practice more with Spots. I'm gonna upgrade my release too. Its about 3-4 years old. So far so good with the new Big Green target. I'm using PAM spray on my HT-2's for now. I ordered some Bucket juice arrow lube.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Double S said:


> Greeting my fellow Harvest Time archery Fanatics!. I was trying out the new Big Green Kodiak FP target Bag by Shooting some HT-2's with Blazers and Fobs into it. Picture Bump.


Nice shooting and a great target.


----------



## backwardshooter

Double S said:


> Thanks backwardshooter. I had some bad winds too. For some reason Its easier for me to shoot at a 3-D Target than a Spot. When I'm holding over a spot, I sometimes punch the trigger. It must be a mental thing. I need to practice more with Spots. I'm gonna upgrade my release too. Its about 3-4 years old. So far so good with the new Big Green target. I'm using PAM spray on my HT-2's for now. I ordered some Bucket juice arrow lube.


The one thing I found out about shooting spots is that most people try to hold the pin perfectly still and punch the trigger when they cant. Try letting your pin float a bit around the spot and just wait for the shot. Dont force it, just let it happen. If you try this and relax I think you will be suprised. Shoot straight and have fun with it.


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone. I have my clubs Big Game shoot and Raffle this Sunday. It is 42 unmarked 3-D targets that range anywheres from 10 feet out to 80 yards. Should be a real good day for shooting. Here is the link for the shoot.http://www.orancobowmen.org/.
I am going to try my HT-3's and see how they fly with fingers. I only have 3 of my HT-2's left (rocks like to eat them) and need to order up another doz.
I did some tweeking on my bow to speed it up and it's shooting dang fast for fingers. the specs are..55#28"dl. 321 grain arrow going @294.5 fps. no one else I shoot with (non-sights-fingers) has anything near this fast..hee hee. This Sundays shoot will be the first at this speed, lets see if I can handle it.
I will post up pics of the shoot once I get home.
Don.


----------



## sc4x4truck

good luck this weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don good luck at the shoot and just have fun


----------



## Double S

Go Get'em Don. Good Luck.


----------



## Double S

backwardshooter said:


> The one thing I found out about shooting spots is that most people try to hold the pin perfectly still and punch the trigger when they cant. Try letting your pin float a bit around the spot and just wait for the shot. Dont force it, just let it happen. If you try this and relax I think you will be suprised. Shoot straight and have fun with it.


That's what I'm doing with Spots. I get so into trying to make the spot fit the scope ring perfectly, I end up holding too long. Fatigue sets in and i punch the trigger. When I'm shooting at 3-D's or real animals, I'm relaxed. :embara::wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Good mornig team it is off to work for me


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Hope ya'll have a great day.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

good after noon HTA.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening HTA crew! I hope everyone is shooting well this weekend.


----------



## backwardshooter

I shot about 50 arrows tonight and it felt good. I wish I didnt have to work tomarrow or I would be going to a shoot


----------



## Double S

I finally have my bow sighted in to 70 Yards. Feeling good. :thumb:


----------



## kellynmb

Ya I finaly ordered my HT-3 arrows if they shoot as good as my HT-2's Ill be loving life.


----------



## kellynmb

good mornning HTA.


----------



## MICCOX

Say I hope that avery one is having a great day


----------



## MICCOX

Well good evening guys the wind has done nothing but blow all weekend I am tride of it


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone, Had a blast today at our 3-D shoot. The weather was awsome, mid 70's almost no wind, and lots of good ppl. I ended up takeing home 2nd. place and I won a new fully setup and ready to go PSE Stinger.
My HT-3's shot awsome all day, best arrows made. Here are a few pics, enjoy.
Don.


----------



## Double S

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone, Had a blast today at our 3-D shoot. The weather was awsome, mid 70's almost no wind, and lots of good ppl. I ended up takeing home 2nd. place and I won a new fully setup and ready to go PSE Stinger.
> My HT-3's shot awsome all day, best arrows made. Here are a few pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1049833
> View attachment 1049834
> View attachment 1049835
> View attachment 1049836
> View attachment 1049837


Way to go Don!. Congrats.


----------



## travski

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone, Had a blast today at our 3-D shoot. The weather was awsome, mid 70's almost no wind, and lots of good ppl. I ended up takeing home 2nd. place and I won a new fully setup and ready to go PSE Stinger.
> My HT-3's shot awsome all day, best arrows made. Here are a few pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1049833
> View attachment 1049834
> View attachment 1049835
> View attachment 1049836
> View attachment 1049837


Congrats looks like it was a fun time


----------



## pumba

Congratulation on a great result, I am off to fly the HTA, Vaportrail, Dead Centre Archery flags this weekend at the World Bowhunter Championships being held in Australia, Not many Americans coming over you must all know how good I shoot. Will also be shooting our National Titles over the Easter weekend. Looking forward to it. Then back home and hope to be able to get the last of the Roar.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning crew. And congrats to Don for a great shoot


----------



## MICCOX

Good afternoon guys


----------



## Double S

Good Afternoon HT Brothers and Sisters!. I hope all is well and your arrows shoot straight. I just bought some Bucket Juice Arrow lube. After reading a Post recommendation by another AT member in the 3-D section. I bought a New Target Bag a week back. I have to use a Arrow puller and Lube so that I can get my arrows out smoother and don't accidentally break a shaft. This Bucket juice Arrow lube works great. I'm kinda protective of my Harvest Time Arrows and I wanna make sure they last a long time. I was using PAM Spray. :zip:. Its bulky and messy and the spray can get all over the bow. A little of this Bucket juice goes a long way.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to the HTA nation!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning 12RingKing hope avery thing is going well


----------



## zestycj7

Morning to everyone, hope your day goes good.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

good afternoon time for work off tomorrow.


----------



## backwardshooter

The wheather here stinks. Its been rainig or real windy for the last 2-3 days. Realy makeing it hard to shoot. I hope evryone else has better wheather than western Pa.


----------



## bowhunter819

Hey gang, i am happy to announce that i am a New member of the Harvest Time Staff and am Glad to be shooting these GREAT arrows now!


----------



## johnh1720

bowhunter819 said:


> Hey gang, i am happy to announce that i am a New member of the Harvest Time Staff and am Glad to be shooting these GREAT arrows now!


Welcome aboard.


----------



## kellynmb

welcome they are the best.


----------



## MICCOX

bowhunter819 said:


> Hey gang, i am happy to announce that i am a New member of the Harvest Time Staff and am Glad to be shooting these GREAT arrows now!


Say welcome to the team and you will not find a better arrow out there


----------



## bowhunter819

Thanks Guys..I got the price sheet and all tonight and will be ordering some Ht-1's pretty soon. They really look like a well built arrow and cant wait to shoot them.


----------



## MICCOX

bowhunter819 said:


> Thanks Guys..I got the price sheet and all tonight and will be ordering some Ht-1's pretty soon. They really look like a well built arrow and cant wait to shoot them.


Say Nick you will love the HT1 I am going to be using mine for hunting they fly great


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I got my HT1s all built
fletched with flex fletch 360s topped with 100grn Grim Reaper
total weight 490grn 
and they fly like darts


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning team hope that avery one has a great day


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guy you that are shooting the HT1 what quiver are you useing for hunting


----------



## bartman

MICCOX said:


> Ok guy you that are shooting the HT1 what quiver are you useing for hunting


Alpine soft lock


----------



## Atchison

***Disclaimer For those of you shooting HT arrows***do not shoot groups...the arrows are very consistent in both spine and weight and even though fletchings and nocks are relatively cheap its annoying replacing them...:shade: .... still waiting on that first robin hood :crazy:


----------



## MICCOX

bartman said:


> Alpine soft lock


Thanks Bart I will get one pick up


----------



## backwardshooter

Atchison said:


> ***Disclaimer For those of you shooting HT arrows***do not shoot groups...the arrows are very consistent in both spine and weight and even though fletchings and nocks are relatively cheap its annoying replacing them...:shade: .... still waiting on that first robin hood :crazy:


x2 I do most of my shooting from 40-60 yards and have to refletch about once every week and a half to two weeks


----------



## Double S

Atchison said:


> ***Disclaimer For those of you shooting HT arrows***do not shoot groups...the arrows are very consistent in both spine and weight and even though fletchings and nocks are relatively cheap its annoying replacing them...:shade: .... still waiting on that first robin hood :crazy:


I have broken three Arrows. One Robin Hood and the other one hit another arrow horizontally and cracked the shaft. I've sliced several Blazers off and broken 4 Fobs. I need to stop grouping them.


----------



## alfabuck

Anyone know if the PDP 2213 inserts work on the HT-3s? I just ordered some for my one dozen for my hunter class setup. They were all out of the Fatboy inserts so i got them. I cant wait to hit my first IBO qualifyer this weekend. TTT for the sweetest shooting arrows on the market!!!


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> Anyone know if the PDP 2213 inserts work on the HT-3s? I just ordered some for my one dozen for my hunter class setup. They were all out of the Fatboy inserts so i got them. I cant wait to hit my first IBO qualifyer this weekend. TTT for the sweetest shooting arrows on the market!!!


 Say John you mite try some GT 22 inserts


----------



## bartman

alfabuck said:


> Anyone know if the PDP 2213 inserts work on the HT-3s? I just ordered some for my one dozen for my hunter class setup. They were all out of the Fatboy inserts so i got them. I cant wait to hit my first IBO qualifyer this weekend. TTT for the sweetest shooting arrows on the market!!!


We have HT-3 inserts in stock and we would be gald to Priority mail them to you if you can't find some dealer with stock of them...


----------



## Atchison

I hate the rinehart racoon target, got a 5 on it in all three rounds last night...way to screw up a night I'm heading for 290 if it wasn't for 4 shots....honestly how can one target give me fits, the bow was shooting lights out?


----------



## travski

MICCOX said:


> Thanks Bart I will get one pick up


octane magnetic works wonders


----------



## alfabuck

bartman said:


> We have HT-3 inserts in stock and we would be gald to Priority mail them to you if you can't find some dealer with stock of them...


Thanks for the offer Bart. I'm trying to find a lighter insert for shooting 3d. I wish someone out there could make lighter inserts for these size shafts. Every insert out there is 30 gr or heavier and it's hard to keep large shafts for HC in the IBO range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double S

Picture bump for some great arrows. 

30 yards heavy Winds right to left.


----------



## Tree-d flage

Checked your website , will try some of your vengence arrows! would like to link your site to mine ! Its under construction right now , but should be finished by the end of the week!


----------



## bowhunter819

Double S, What is your set-up on the Arrows i am going to be ordering in the next week or so and want to know what everyone has preforming the best.


----------



## 12RingKing

travski said:


> octane magnetic works wonders


Treelimb quivers are excellent as well....you can pick up the base model for around $40. They have them dipped in a ton of camo options, evn the predator camo for the strothers guys.


----------



## Double S

bowhunter819 said:


> Double S, What is your set-up on the Arrows i am going to be ordering in the next week or so and want to know what everyone has preforming the best.


I am using HT-2's 400's, .001 spine. I have one dozen with Blazers and one dozen bare shaft for my fobs. I'm at 360 grains per my state Regs. 59 pound Rytera Nemesis 28.5 DL. I'll be using 100 grain Grim Reaper HADES fixed broadheads for turkey season. It starts tomorrow. I'm using a trophy Taker Smack down rest. The arrows with fobs and arrow wrap are 371 grains.
Simon


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HT team the wind is plowing agian and I am sick of it


----------



## 12RingKing

Double S said:


> I am using HT-2's 400's, .001 spine. I have one dozen with Blazers and one dozen bare shaft for my fobs. I'm at 360 grains per my state Regs. 59 pound Rytera Nemesis 28.5 DL. I'll be using 100 grain Grim Reaper HADES fixed broadheads for turkey season. It starts tomorrow. I'm using a trophy Taker Smack down rest. The arrows with fobs and arrow wrap are 371 grains.
> Simon


What speeds are you getting with that setup Double S?


----------



## Double S

12RingKing said:


> What speeds are you getting with that setup Double S?


I'm around 280. It's not official though. The Chrono was acting up and we only got the number to show once. I'm not a speed guy anyway. The bow is Smooth. It was a good day spot and stalk hunting Turkey. Up and down draws and canyons. I followed some Toms and Jakes for a good 2 hours. I thought I lost them...... I crested the edge of a draw. Boom!. They were in the downed brush 20 yards in front of me. The jake flew off. I nocked an HT and when I heard more rustling, 2 Jakes and a Tom came out from the right. I put my pin right right on the Tom and fired. Right over his head!. lol. I forgot about the decline. Oops. The Hike back empty handed hurt.


----------



## backwardshooter

Thats why they call it hunting and not just shooting.lol Still you had an oppertunity, thats more than some people.


----------



## alfabuck

Just built my second dozen of HT-3s for HC. Im a 30" draw and i got my arrows at 28 1/4" carbon to carbon. I used the Easton (32gr) 2213 inserts which fit perfectly snug and 65gr field points. My total arrow weight is 334gr!!!!!That is unreal for the size shafts im shooting and having to use screw in inserts. I cant wait to test them out tommorrow at the IBO DE state championships. I was wondering if we have any patches for our shooter shirts and if so how do i go about getting one? Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John give Gale a call on monday they have the hats and patches in


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say John you mite try some GT 22 inserts


What is the weight of those Mike?


----------



## bowhunter819

alfabuck said:


> Just built my second dozen of HT-3s for HC. Im a 30" draw and i got my arrows at 28 1/4" carbon to carbon. I used the Easton (32gr) 2213 inserts which fit perfectly snug and 65gr field points. My total arrow weight is 334gr!!!!!That is unreal for the size shafts im shooting and having to use screw in inserts. I cant wait to test them out tommorrow at the IBO DE state championships. I was wondering if we have any patches for our shooter shirts and if so how do i go about getting one? Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.


Yeah I was trying to go to that shoot but i have got to work!  Hope to get to a couple more before summers out!


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
I have a 2 day 3-D shoot this weekend. 40 targets today and 20 on Sunday,this is a 1 arrow marked yardage shoot. Should be a good time for all. This is a fun range to shoot. I will be shooting my HT-3's for this shoot. I need to order more but need to get some stuff squared away at the post office. When my son moved to FL. he did a change of address and now all my mail is going there. It seems the post office doesnt look at the middle initial on this, his is "J" and mine is "L" so everything is all jacked up....lol
Here is a link to the shoot for those that would like to see what we do here in So. Ca. http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/MojaveApril 2011snakeinvitational.pdf


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> What is the weight of those Mike?


The GT 22 inserts are 31 gr


----------



## MICCOX

bACK TO THE TOP FOR THE MORROWING CREW


----------



## alfabuck

Harvest Time is the bomb!!!!!!lovin my HT-3s!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12RingKing

You shooting for hoyt now John?


----------



## alfabuck

12RingKing said:


> You shooting for hoyt now John?


No im just shooting my Hoyts for 3d this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12RingKing

So you just use the Inspire for indoor?


----------



## MICCOX

Say John there looking good how did you shoot on Saturday


----------



## alfabuck

12RingKing said:


> So you just use the Inspire for indoor?


I use it for everything including 3d but i just like my Alpha Elite a little better so im gonna shoot it for 3d this year. I might hunt with the Inspire this season.


----------



## kellynmb

Ok guys if your in the Myrtle Beach SC area in Aug. WIll be having a 3-D shoot at Basspro shop. Will be shooting from elevated stands out to 40 yard . It will be none yardage and NO SPEED ZONE shoot what you brong. It will be 10 targets now details on prizes yet but will be good. Come and shoot.


----------



## zestycj7

Well It wasn't to bad of a weekend shooting. I ended up bringing home :third: place again....:BangHead:
At least I always know who I have to out shoot, two friends of mine who are ex national champs. We shoot all the shoots togeather. Maybe some day I will beat them...oh who am I kidding, I could never carry that much beer around that range.....LOL
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Afternoon bump


----------



## DocMort

Hey HT guys, question for you all..... Any way possible to get HT3' 300's up to 480+ grains


----------



## ChaseK

Tried callin my order in today. Reckon I'll call tomorrow. What's the best number to reach em at for staff orders?


----------



## MICCOX

Say leave tham a masge a one of tham will call you back


----------



## travski

Well went to the Sask Paper Provincials this past weekend. I shot a 529 barebow at 18 meters and won Gold with my Ht1's

What is Gales # so I can get a couple patches sent out and a hat

Thanks 
Travis


----------



## backwardshooter

Check your e-mails. I got 2 this morning and they want us to fill out order form instead of calling. They said the phones are ringing off the hocks from dealers and regular buisness. That is a good thing, I guess it means we are doing a good job getting the name out there.


----------



## ChaseK

backwardshooter said:


> Check your e-mails. I got 2 this morning and they want us to fill out order form instead of calling. They said the phones are ringing off the hocks from dealers and regular buisness. That is a good thing, I guess it means we are doing a good job getting the name out there.


Yeah I got them too. That'll work just ain't got a scanner lol. I'll make it work though!


----------



## bartman

Guy's,
Thanks for all that you do for HTA!!!

Send us some pictures of you so we can post on our website...we're proud of you all...


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning Bart and the rest of the HTA crew


----------



## bowhunter819

Yeah i got the Two Emails this morning..I have been telling all my buddies about Harvest Time archery and i know that 2 or 3 of them paced there order..I have to wait until next week to place mine...Freakin Bills!!! 

Back to the top for HTA!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Trying to place an order but for the life of me I can't find what the shipping is for staff members?!?!? Anyone care to help please?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

The last few orders I placed for some arrows was around 10.00 for priority mail


----------



## bowhunter819

DesignedToHunt said:


> Trying to place an order but for the life of me I can't find what the shipping is for staff members?!?!? Anyone care to help please?


Yeah i am intrested in this aswell because i will be ordering my arrows next week!


----------



## MICCOX

If you anyquestions you can E-mail Jason and he can help you out


----------



## bowhunter819

Miccox, that was my next step!


----------



## bowhunter819

Contacted Jason, and he says that it is a 10$ flat rate for anyone in the upper 48!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Just became a member of the team and I have to say with all the stuff I have read I am AMPED!!! Can't wait to get some of the arrows in my hot little hands. Thanks Bart, Jason and all the rest of the HTA staff for the honor of representing an up and coming company! Can't wait to see what the future brings.


----------



## MICCOX

Say BowHunter it is nice to have on the team there are some great guys on here


----------



## Double S

Looks like my profile is up on The HT site. I have a pretty face made for Radio. :wink::shade:


----------



## bushmasterar15

I better check and see if I'm on there.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning peeps.
Hope ya'll have a great day.
I guess I should give a look on the web sight too......Nope not there....
Don.


----------



## bcstrat

Need to get my stuff sent in too.


----------



## MICCOX

Double S said:


> Looks like my profile is up on The HT site. I have a pretty face made for Radio. :wink::shade:


Say Double S that is a face onley a mother could love

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Say Double S that is a face onley a mother could love
> 
> I hope you all have a great day


You could also add...a face my wife once loved too. :beat: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## MICCOX

That is funny


----------



## bowhunter819

Double S said:


> You could also add...a face my wife once loved too. :beat: :set1_rolf2:


Key words in that Sentance..."once loved" LOL J/k buddy

to the top for HTA


----------



## Double S

bowhunter819 said:


> Key words in that Sentance..."once loved" LOL J/k buddy
> 
> to the top for HTA


It's all good. I have my Bow and HTA arrows to keep me company. :kiss:
Just kidding..I have a great wife. Someone has to work to pay for my Archery Addiction.:whip2:


----------



## bowhunter819

Double S said:


> It's all good. I have my Bow and HTA arrows to keep me company. :kiss:
> Just kidding..I have a great wife. Someone has to work to pay for my Archery Addiction.:whip2:


LMAO..i have a feeling that she is the one crackin the whip and your the one working to pay for you addiction!

Thats the way the world goes round!


----------



## MICCOX

bowhunter819 said:


> LMAO..i have a feeling that she is the one crackin the whip and your the one working to pay for you addiction!
> 
> Thats the way the world goes round!


That is for sure my wife is always cracking the whip


----------



## Atchison

Atchison said:


> I hate the rinehart racoon target, got a 5 on it in all three rounds last night...way to screw up a night I'm heading for 290 if it wasn't for 4 shots....honestly how can one target give me fits, the bow was shooting lights out?


I really hate this target! Again three rounds at it, two shots in the head and one in the front leg....still have yet to even get an 8 the last two weeks....something about this target at 33yds is killing me (its not the distance as I didn't have an issue with the other targets (some just as small) at that distance

Rest of my round with my HT2 - great, very consistent shooting....my arrows just don't like racoons!!

:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## bowhunter819

Sounds like you need to get a Racoon and practice. I know on one of the coruses around here they have a Rinehart "Rabbit" its all perched up but is out at 42 yards and that thing is a chore to hit!!


----------



## Atchison

I mean I'm not even close to hitting this thing yet my round wasn't bad....I had 18 Tens (14 in the 12 ring) and the 7 8's I had.....(If I was using HT3 I'd have 22 Tens)....just that stupid racoon and one "whoops" letting the release go before I was even aiming but I still hit the big bear....HAHA


----------



## bowhunter819

HAHAHA..i know what you mean! I cant wait to get my arrows in!


----------



## MICCOX

Say i know what you bothare talking it is Rineharts little bear tha give me trouble


----------



## Slippy Field

Mine just arrived today, I can't wait to bust some nocks!


----------



## Atchison

Little Bear I can 10 Ring or atleast 8 most of the time...even the 5's are just misses









Raccoon with a Bigger area I usually am lucky to get a 5 His front arm and head are shot up from me pretty good though...HAHA









I really didn't think it was possible to have target panic on just one type of target!!


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys anyone know what a finished weight is for the ht3's with inserts 125 grain points 3 blazers and pin nocks. 30 inches long 300 spined


----------



## born2slay

got my HT-2's finished up last night. They're shooting beautifully.... Just need some clear nocks and they'll be ready for action.


----------



## mdewitt71

Got mine today....................


----------



## bowhunter819

AWSOME!!!! Cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Man do the new lables look great I will have to get some order


----------



## Double S

The new labels are sweet!.


----------



## backwardshooter

The new labels do look awesome. Just got in from shooting and my HT-2s shot better than I did. I just got off work at 6am and Im ready for bed. Its not thatbright out at 6:20 in the morning.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning guys hope you all have a great day


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys I have a ton of fat boy points laying around do the Virtues accept them?


----------



## bowhunter819

Hey Fellas, im getting ready to place my order on some HT-2's and was wondering what spine i should go with the 400 or 350's. I shooting a Ross @ 70# and a 28.5" DL. Im leaning twords the 350's. But what do you guys think? And the Ht-2's come with inserts and nocks right..

Thanks guys Cant wait to get them in and shootin!!!


----------



## Double S

bowhunter819 said:


> Hey Fellas, im getting ready to place my order on some HT-2's and was wondering what spine i should go with the 400 or 350's. I shooting a Ross @ 70# and a 28.5" DL. Im leaning twords the 350's. But what do you guys think? And the Ht-2's come with inserts and nocks right..
> 
> Thanks guys Cant wait to get them in and shootin!!!


Take a look at the Sizing chart,
http://www.harvesttimearchery.com/arrow-sizing-chart/

Looks like 350 for you if you use a hard cam. But make sure by checking the chart and letting them know on the order form your Dl and DW.

I'm at 59-60 pounds 28.5 Dl. So I'm using 400's.

Simon


----------



## bowhunter819

Yeah i looked at that a couple of times..But i am a medium cam and i am right on the brink of 350-400. Would the 350's be to stiff do you think?


----------



## Double S

bowhunter819 said:


> Yeah i looked at that a couple of times..But i am a medium cam and i am right on the brink of 350-400. Would the 350's be to stiff do you think?


That's how i was. I don't want to tell you something wrong. I would email or call and ask Jason before ordering just to make sure.


----------



## bowhunter819

No problem will do..just to be safe! Thanks for the help Simon!

-Nick


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening guy I hope all your weekend goes well


----------



## bowhunter819

Good Morning Team hope everyone has a nice Easter Weekend!


----------



## 12RingKing

Happy Easter weekend to everyone. I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## kellynmb

Easter weekend down here is crazy with people in town, Love it though.


----------



## Double S

Good morning to all. I'm getting ready to take my son out Easter egg hunting.


----------



## mdewitt71

Man, storm hit BIG TIME, wreaked havoc on everything. 
I got some cleaning to do outside as soon as the rain clears.


----------



## Double S

Prayers sent from Washington State to St. Louis Missouri and all affected area's.


----------



## backwardshooter

Double S said:


> Prayers sent from Washington State to St. Louis Missouri and all affected area's.


x2, they got hit hard


----------



## shortrod

What size FOB's will fit the HT-2's and do they make one that will fit the HT-1 ?


----------



## zestycj7

Evning everyone. 
Well it's going to start costing me double for everything archery now. I took my wife to get her new bow. She picked out a pink PSE Chaos. We just came in from out in the back yard from shooting, she is on fire. This is going to be "SO AWSOME!!!!"
My best friend is now going to be my shooting partner.


----------



## 12RingKing

shortrod said:


> What size FOB's will fit the HT-2's and do they make one that will fit the HT-1 ?


Standard FOBs fit the HT2s. Get the Easton AXIS sized FOBs for the HT1s for skinny shafts. They currently don't make any for large diameter shafts...atleast I don't think they do.


----------



## bowhunter819

zestycj7 said:


> Evning everyone.
> Well it's going to start costing me double for everything archery now. I took my wife to get her new bow. She picked out a pink PSE Chaos. We just came in from out in the back yard from shooting, she is on fire. This is going to be "SO AWSOME!!!!"
> My best friend is now going to be my shooting partner.
> View attachment 1059295


Congrats, Looks like some pretty good shooting!!


----------



## Double S

zestycj7 said:


> Evning everyone.
> Well it's going to start costing me double for everything archery now. I took my wife to get her new bow. She picked out a pink PSE Chaos. We just came in from out in the back yard from shooting, she is on fire. This is going to be "SO AWSOME!!!!"
> My best friend is now going to be my shooting partner.
> View attachment 1059295


Very cool. It's always great to have a shooting partner. I wish my wife was interested.


----------



## MICCOX

Say hope you all have a happy Easter


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope everyone is enjoying their day with their families! Happy easter everyone! Go hunt some eggs! And guys, leave your bows at home! LOL


----------



## DocMort

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## mdewitt71

bowhunter819 said:


> Yeah i looked at that a couple of times..But i am a medium cam and i am right on the brink of 350-400. Would the 350's be to stiff do you think?


I was right on the line too between the 400s and 350s. 
I was told by several dealers and Bart himself, that 350s would be the way too go. Especially if I was to shoot fixed broadheads. 
Not that 400s won't work, I was getting bullet holes with them at 100 grain flied tips but, if I ever wanted to add a pound or two in draw wt. or shoot 125 grain heads the 350s would do it no problem. 
So far, the 350s are working fine for me and I am glad I went with the stiffer spine.


*Hope everyone's Easter is going well..........*


----------



## MICCOX

Happy Easter to all my HTA family


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Easter everyone. When I get home from a short vacation my HT-3's should be in.


----------



## Double S

Happy Easter to all. Let's get some Stars on this Thread Folks!. Top of the page, Click on "Rate this Thread". Let's get 5 stars.


----------



## kellynmb

Happy Easter every one.


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening guys hope you all had agreat Easter


----------



## backwardshooter

rain, rain, rain thats all its doing here in Pa. I want to shoot but my yard is like a swamp and it seems there s no end in sight.


----------



## MICCOX

Say I know what you are talking about we have had rain and snow the last two day


----------



## Atchison

bowhunter819 said:


> Yeah i looked at that a couple of times..But i am a medium cam and i am right on the brink of 350-400. Would the 350's be to stiff do you think?


If you are going to cut the arrow closer to 28" or even a shade under depending on your setup you could probably get away with the 400 but if it were me I'd go stiffer


----------



## bowhunter819

Atchison said:


> If you are going to cut the arrow closer to 28" or even a shade under depending on your setup you could probably get away with the 400 but if it were me I'd go stiffer


Yeah i ordered the 350's i figured that a tad stiff wouldnt hurt..

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## pumba

Hi all, just got back from shooting at the World Bowhunting Championships which were held here in Australia, while I was the only person shooting HTA arrows I got quite a few positive comments on them.


----------



## Double S

pumba said:


> Hi all, just got back from shooting at the World Bowhunting Championships which were held here in Australia, while I was the only person shooting HTA arrows I got quite a few positive comments on them.


Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## pumba

Deffinately had a blast met up with Michael Piece, who owns Predator Archery in California, his Mum and two of his staff shooters Karen and Karl. Had them over for a BBQ and a few beers. Couldnt meet a nicer people. Then I stayed on and shot our National Titles which was held at the same venue. Just a shame I didnt have any HTA appareal to wear while on the range.


----------



## kellynmb

Did sound like a great time. Had a shooting shirt made at atomic jerseys they are real cool.


----------



## bowhunter819

kellynmb said:


> Did sound like a great time. Had a shooting shirt made at atomic jerseys they are real cool.


Care to post up a Pic or two??


----------



## MICCOX

Yes I would like to se it to


----------



## wvbowhunter06

how do you get on shooting staff


----------



## Double S

wvbowhunter06 said:


> how do you get on shooting staff


Go to the http://www.harvesttimearchery.com/ contact page.


----------



## MICCOX

kellynmb said:


> Did sound like a great time. Had a shooting shirt made at atomic jerseys they are real cool.


Come on Kelly we need pics of that jerseys


----------



## garrickt

Finally was able to place my order so now I feel like an official staff member:teeth:


----------



## bowhunter819

Kelly, why are you holding out on those Pics!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

bowhunter819 said:


> Kelly, why are you holding out on those Pics!!!!


2x on that


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

So I'm out tuning my HT 3's and end up tearing up a couple of pin nocks and pin bushings cuz they are flying great. I noticed when I was shooting out to 65 yards that after about 45-50 yards they are starting to fishtail a bit so I'm thinking of adding more weight to the tip but does anybody know what tips will fit the HT 3 shaft and provide more than 100 grains? Also what about the pin bushings?


----------



## backwardshooter

HT-2s performing great,morning bump for an awesome company and staff.


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> So I'm out tuning my HT 3's and end up tearing up a couple of pin nocks and pin bushings cuz they are flying great. I noticed when I was shooting out to 65 yards that after about 45-50 yards they are starting to fishtail a bit so I'm thinking of adding more weight to the tip but does anybody know what tips will fit the HT 3 shaft and provide more than 100 grains? Also what about the pin bushings?


Say Tom I know the fatboy unibushing will fit but I dont thank that will give you what you are looking for


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom I know the fatboy unibushing will fit but I dont thank that will give you what you are looking for


Yeah Mike I knew that the Uni bushings worked with the HT3's Somebody posted a pic up here awhile ago. I'm trying to get the weight out of the tail and throw some more up front. I'm thinking since the Easton bushings work their nibs might as well. I'm gonna hit of Bear Creek for lunch and give them a try since they are so close to work.


----------



## mathews-4-life

Jason thanks for the quick response back,i received the contract and will be sending it back to you shortly and looking forward to joining the HTA team and getting some of these awesome looking arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say 4-life welcome to the team


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

O.K. so after going to several different shops today to find some heavier glue in points for my HT3's I came up with this,I am SOL. Easton fat Boy glue ins will work but they only go up to 100 grains. I checked Gold Tip,Carbon Express and a few others and most were too small or too big. I did however find a company that does glue in tips all the way up to 200 grains for the Fat Boy's but they want a WOPPING 39.99 per dozen!!!! Another option I was thinking of is using a insert and screw in tip.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom go with the uni bushing and the MicroLite nock and that will give you a little more FOC


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys.


----------



## Double S

I did a little turkey hunting this morning. I couldn't get them to come off the mountain side. They just held up on top. I wasn't going up there. I fell down and slid and destroyed my bow last spring in that area. Shale rock.


----------



## bowhunter819

Double S said:


> I did a little turkey hunting this morning. I couldn't get them to come off the mountain side. They just held up on top. I wasn't going up there. I fell down and slid and destroyed my bow last spring in that area. Shale rock.


Well thats not good..I have only messed my bow up once and it fell about 8 feet because the rope broke!


----------



## kellynmb

pic's on the way put on tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter819

kellynmb said:


> pic's on the way put on tomorrow.


Bout time!! lol.j/k

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## backwardshooter

Got a shoot sunday cant wait to kill some foam. First shoot since I cut part of my finger off. Its feeling good so I hope I dont have any problems.


----------



## johnh1720

MileHighOutlaw said:


> O.K. so after going to several different shops today to find some heavier glue in points for my HT3's I came up with this,I am SOL. Easton fat Boy glue ins will work but they only go up to 100 grains. I checked Gold Tip,Carbon Express and a few others and most were too small or too big. I did however find a company that does glue in tips all the way up to 200 grains for the Fat Boy's but they want a WOPPING 39.99 per dozen!!!! Another option I was thinking of is using a insert and screw in tip.


PDP makes adjustable weight nibbs for the fatboys that will work fine. They are what I am using.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Thanks for the info John, talk about a price difference!! I did however talk to Gale yesterday and found out that Harvest Time carries a 120gn glue in for the HT-3's and with using the Easton Uni Bushing and Microlight nock I can cut nearly 16gn off the tail end.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## ChaseK

Got my HT-1s from the ASA in Augusta today. Thanks for hookin me up guys! Looked like y'all had plenty of traffic through halls booth yesterday and today. 

I ended up even in Novice. Was 18 up after a run of 12s and 14s but killed that with 8s and ended 8 up on the 2nd half of the course. Gonna try and stick a hog with my new arrows here n a few weeks though!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HTA team I hope you all are have a great weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

Just got in from my first 3d since my accident and shot a 279 with 9x. Was fighting some wind and rain but had a good time. The average shot was 30-35 yards in hunter class. Longest shot 45 yards at a ram across a small valley.


----------



## ChaseK

What vanes are y'all finding works well with yours HT-1s?


----------



## MICCOX

I have been shooting the Fusions and have had great luck with them


----------



## ChaseK

10-4. Any idea if an Arizona EZ-fletch will work with them being such a smal diameter?


----------



## MICCOX

ChaseK said:


> 10-4. Any idea if an Arizona EZ-fletch will work with them being such a smal diameter?


That I do not know


----------



## ChaseK

I reckon Ill find out!

Thanks man.


----------



## kellynmb

Shot in club shot today my HT-3's were awesome shot a 281 had 6-12's had fun with some great arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Kelly great shooting but we still want pics


----------



## gav123

Hey just wondering if anybody has had problems with there Harvest Time arrows splitting on the know end. I have 5 out of six that I have bin shooting for about a week that are cracked. Can't seem to get eny answers through emails to higher ups.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I have not had any problems with any of my HT's cracking or splitting and I have even busted some of my pin nocks and still no cracks.


----------



## zestycj7

No probs here with any of my HT-2's or 3's. I have even had nocks blown off the back from hitting solid on stuff and they have held up fine.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

I havent had any problems with my HT-2 and I shoot 30-45 minutes a day and have been slamming them in tight groups. Im using pins also, I think that is what is saveing them.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning guys and gals lets all have a graet week


----------



## Atchison

This is what happens when people want to play "shoot at each other's nocks" against HT arrows! 30 yards direct hit he sent one down for use to aim at I step up....bang!, only reason mine didn't stay in is I use the gold tip easy pulls...


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting


----------



## kellynmb

No problem with splitting my are shooting great.


----------



## Atchison

kellynmb said:


> No problem with splitting my are shooting great.


That's a GoldTip XT Hunter all splintered up from a HT-2 Arrow


----------



## gav123

Well I dont know what to say I know the arrows im shooting are cracked and lots of people here where I'm from are askin me how they are holding up. I havent sead to much about them they shoot great but the crack's in them have me wondering. There are lots of guys in my club that are interested in shooting them but they are consurned aswell not very good publicity i think.


----------



## backwardshooter

Still raining here in Pa. My yard is like a swamp and I might have to get the feild mower from the farm down the road to mow my grass. It would be nice to shoot without waders on.


----------



## Atchison

gav123 said:


> Well I dont know what to say I know the arrows im shooting are cracked and lots of people here where I'm from are askin me how they are holding up. I havent sead to much about them they shoot great but the crack's in them have me wondering. There are lots of guys in my club that are interested in shooting them but they are consurned aswell not very good publicity i think.


Give Harvest Time a call directly and talk to them, they have a great team with people to talk to!


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the morning


----------



## bowhunter819

To the Top AT'rs


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

It was good to see you guys in GA this weekend. Hope to be in Kentuck in 3 weeks. Good Luck with everything!

Andy


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HTA


----------



## Durzil

My HT-2's are holing up great! Love the way they fly.


----------



## zestycj7

Just ordered 1 doz. HT-1's and a Doz. HT-2's. I have the Ca. State Broadhead Championships on the 28th and 29th. I hope to take my HT-3's to a top finish in my class. Will be shooting them with 75 grain Muzzy 3 blade heads.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don good luck this weekend


----------



## ChaseK

Man these HT-1 inserts are tight! Didn't get one in in time so it's stickin out about an 1/8" haha. 

Scuffed them up with some sandpaper and it's workin like a charm! Fletchin em with a Arizona EZ-Fletch Mini and 2" Fusions. They're goin on pretty good so far. 

Really took the time to cut em on both ends, squared them with a G5 ASD and cleaned em with alcohol wipes real well. Should be good to go! Can't wait to sling em at some deer in a few months.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Evening bump from Ohio. This is the first night that it hasn't rained since I arrived, Sunday!


----------



## MICCOX

ChaseK said:


> Man these HT-1 inserts are tight! Didn't get one in in time so it's stickin out about an 1/8" haha.
> 
> Scuffed them up with some sandpaper and it's workin like a charm! Fletchin em with a Arizona EZ-Fletch Mini and 2" Fusions. They're goin on pretty good so far.
> 
> Really took the time to cut em on both ends, squared them with a G5 ASD and cleaned em with alcohol wipes real well. Should be good to go! Can't wait to sling em at some deer in a few months.


 You will like the way they fly and they hit hard the HT1 are some great arrows


----------



## bowhunter819

Yeah i am shooting the HT-2's right now and am planning on getting some HT-1's in time for hunting season!!! Thanks Chase for the Tip i will keep that in mind!


----------



## ChaseK

Sendin mine back. I reckon I got some of the crappy inserts. Only have about 5 out of the dozen that will work. I spent literally 15 mins on each insert sanding off the anodize cuz they weren't fittin. Had about 4 that the insert stuck about 1/4" out and they had glue on em so they were ruined too haha. 

Called Bart an I'm shipping them back. Gonna get some new ones and the new inserts thatre due out next week. Hope to get ek sorted out. I shot the couple good ones an like em a lot. They penetrate like crazy!


----------



## backwardshooter

My HT-2s are still performing awesome, wont shoot any other brand. Keep up the good work Bart and crew.


----------



## backwardshooter

Just found out I took 3rd at the shoot on sunday in open class with a bowhunter set-up. Harvest Time pulled through for me again.


----------



## zestycj7

This weekend will be my wifes first 3-D shoot. She will be rocking her new HT-1's if I can get them built in time. I will keep ya'll posted.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning guys.

I will be hit my first 3D shoot this weekend with the HT3 I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I wish I was shooting with ya Mike but the wife graduating with her Masters is just a tad more important.


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I wish I was shooting with ya Mike but the wife graduating with her Masters is just a tad more important.


Tom you would be in trouble if you missed her graduating I will try to see you at the next one.


----------



## mathews-4-life

Thanks bart for allowing me to sign up at the Georgia Pro-AM an be part of the team. Can't wait to get my ht-3's

Dink Radley


----------



## MICCOX

Say welcome to the team 4-life


----------



## alfabuck

My HT-3s are shooting lights out out of my Alpha Elite. Been practicing hard to make the first leg of the triple crown next weekend. Cant wait to sling some HTs there.


----------



## champus

Which nocks ( not pin nocks ) fit into the HT-1 ?
Easton, Bohning,.......... . ?


----------



## travski

champus said:


> Which nocks ( not pin nocks ) fit into the HT-1 ?
> Easton, Bohning,.......... . ?


Bohning F nocks I do believe


----------



## champus

travski said:


> Bohning F nocks I do believe


I was told so too but I think, they will crack the shaft. 
This is the reason I am looking for other options !!!

The HT-1are great shafts for a small money !!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

Evening bump. Good luck to all that are shooting this weekend.


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Got my HT2s on Friday and cant shoot them because bow is in shop waiting for a part that broke on me....


----------



## bowhunter819

Finally Got my arrow wraps and got them put on these HT-2's are great and i think im gonna try the HT-1's for Hunting season!


----------



## alfabuck

My HT-3s are shooting phenominal right now. I am currently shooting 400 spine arrows at 335gr with screw in points. I cant wait to go to Bedford this weekend to put them to the test. Good luck to everyone getting out and shooting this weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

cool I love my HT-3's they shoot alsome shoot the best round yet with them.


----------



## zestycj7

Got my HT-1's and 2's on Friday. Got some of each fletched up. 
I ended up shooting a 268 out of a 280 max. My HT-3's flew like darts.
My wife shot an even 100. It was her first shoot, and she shot barebow. She really likes the HT-1's but she said they go to fast and she can't watch them on the way to the target, At one of the targets she wanted to know if I wanted her to knit me a sweater, she thinks her shafts look like knitting needles...LOL
Her first shot on the 40 yard practace bale she went high right and hit the target frame, first arrow shot was history, cracked it about 1.5" at the tip....11 to go...LOL. It was the most fun I have ever had out shooting. It is awsome to have my wife enjoying this with me. Only thing is it's going to start costing me double now....LOL
I will post pics later today when I get them downloaded from my camera.
Don.


----------



## DocMort

Ordering some ht2's either 350's or 300's friday might go with the 300's so I can shoot 125 grain tips


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guys I have some trouble nock left tear am I to steff or what this is with my HT3 400 at 28" 100gr up front


----------



## zestycj7

Some pics from Saturdays 3-D.
These shots were from about 40-45 yards.


----------



## MICCOX

Nice pics Don
And good morning to the HTA yeam


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Hey Mike, I found that I needed to go heavier up front with my HT-3's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bowhunter819

Don, great pics and thats really good for shooting bare bow w/ fingers!!


----------



## kellynmb

cool pics love them


----------



## bowhunter819

Yeah this FOB stuff could get expensive when i am gouping this close..i might have to spot shoot now!!! This was at 40 yards tonight!


----------



## bowman_77

Hello folks, Joe here from Thomson Ga

I have a question on the HT1 what vanes are yall using on them.


----------



## DocMort

Hey Joe, I hear that alot like fusions on those HT1's


----------



## bowman_77

thanks, will check them out..I really like the blazer X2 on the bigger shafts but wasnt sure how they would work on the smaller ones. Thanks again

Joe


----------



## Fast Ed

Fax sent yesyerday


----------



## newbster98

I built my HT-2's with gateway razr feathers and have to say they fly amazing in the wind


----------



## pumba

Hi MAte am using the Bohning X vanes for all my target shooting and the 3" fusions for hunting as I use fixed blade broadheads for hunting hogs in Australia


----------



## bowman_77

Well I order som fusion Neons for the HT1 them babies are going to be loud. lol


----------



## MICCOX

Yes I am using all Fusions on my arrows they work great


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I have a 2 arrow unmarked 25 target 3-D this Sunday. Lets see if she can repete her good showing like last weekend.
She is excited to shoot her new HT-1's.
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck to everyone attending the first leg in Bedford this weekend, i hope to see some of you guys out there!!


----------



## kellynmb

good luck at the shoot this weekend.


----------



## bartman

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks Kell it should be a fun time except for the drive lol!


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah i will be the only guy there with a pink bow. I should be easy to find lol!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Nothing wrong with shooting a pink bow my man, I shoot one as well!


----------



## backwardshooter

alfabuck said:


> Oh yeah i will be the only guy there with a pink bow. I should be easy to find lol!


John, I thought you where going for the green Alpha.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys 

I thank John will loke good shooting that pink bow


----------



## alfabuck

backwardshooter said:


> John, I thought you where going for the green Alpha.


I was but I got a heck of a deal on the pink one and I have 2 people close to me with breast cancer so I figured I would represent for them. Believe it or not I love it... It grew on me. Plus it is a shooter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> I thank John will loke good shooting that pink bow


Thanks mike I think I pull it off well haha!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Say John just let the bow do the talking for you


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all shooting this weekend. Everyone should do well shooting the best arrows on the market. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys and gals hope you all have agreat weekend of shooting


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I will be out shooting the 2 day 3D event out at the American Bowman club.


----------



## kellynmb

alfabuck said:


> Oh yeah i will be the only guy there with a pink bow. I should be easy to find lol!


ya nothing wrong with a pink bow as long as it hits were you shoot. lol


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all, and to all a good shoot.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
I will be going out today to try and get some HT-3's set up for broadheads.
I have the California State Broadhead Championships on the last weekend of the month.
This is a 2 day 3-D event. I am really hopeing to be able to get Harvest Time in the top 5. 
Here is a link for the shoot. http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf
Don.


----------



## Kimberley

Gale

Set the girl up here!! Need a 280grain total for my new bow. What do you suggest? 25inch dl, 56lbs. 3-D and spots.

Thx Kimmy


----------



## bowman_77

Here are my HT3 fletched with yellow fusion noens.


----------



## Double S

bowman_77 said:


> Here are my HT3 fletched with yellow fusion noens.
> View attachment 1072923


Looking good. :thumb:


----------



## Kimberley

bowman_77 said:


> Here are my HT3 fletched with yellow fusion noens.
> View attachment 1072923


nice arrows joe


----------



## MICCOX

Joe the arrows look great


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks guys



Kim, how are things your way.


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I will be out shooting the 2 day 3D event out at the American Bowman club.


Say Tom how did the shoot go this weekend


----------



## alfabuck

Well Steph and i just got back from Bedford yesterday and we had a great time. I ended up shooting a 391 with 16Xs in AHC :thumbs_do.....shot too many 8s. Steph ended up with a 395 in FHC and placed 8th which i am so happy for her.We have to get her shooting some Harvest Time arrows soon, i have to look and see how light of a setup we can get for her. We are going to hit all three legs of the crown and worlds this year so hopefully you will see some better scores out of both of us. I hope the rest of the crew who made it to Bedford shot well!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say John it sounds like you had a time know matter how you shot you will do better next time tell Steph congrats


----------



## Kimberley

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Kim, how are things your way.


Great and getting better...NO SNOW but it was cold this weekend. Shot 2 down yesterday with my new bow that only had 15 shots thru her. How are you doing?


----------



## bowman_77

Kimberley said:


> Great and getting better...NO SNOW but it was cold this weekend. Shot 2 down yesterday with my new bow that only had 15 shots thru her. How are you doing?


Doing ok, working all the freaking time.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys and gals I hope we all had a great weekend


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom how did the shoot go this weekend


Wow did they have a challenging course!! We had shots up to 62 yards,steep downhill,steep uphill.across creeks and ravines. I would say they probably have the best outdoor course in Colorado that I have been to. I shot poorly on the marked section (not sure how that happens when the distance is known LOL) but came back and smoked the unknown portion. Oh well,there is always the final leg of the riple Crown this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

Good Morning....here are some HT-1s hot off the jig


----------



## MICCOX

Say bowman those are some sweet looking arrows
AND GOOD MORNING ALL


----------



## bowman_77

MICCOX said:


> Say bowman those are some sweet looking arrows
> AND GOOD MORNING ALL


thanks


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening guy hope you all have agreat week


----------



## zestycj7

Besides the pin nocks what is everyone useing on the HT-3's? I have been useing the larger orange pin nocks and for some reason that I can not figure out why, they are falling off my string when I get to full draw. I shoot fingers. I had a dry fire on my bow and twisted a cam and had the string wrap around my arm last Monday when I was shooting in my back yard. I didn't know the nock was off the string when I released.
Sence that happened I have had be carefull the arrow doesn't come off the string at full draw, could they just be worn out?
I shoot almost 100 arrows every night.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don try the fatboy uni-bushing and see if that will help you out


----------



## alfabuck

Im using the Easton Fatboy super uni bushings with the QAD Tune a nocks. It is one of the lightest if not the lightest setup you can run.


----------



## DocMort

Fat boy G bushing Zesty that is what I would go with. send me a pm if you go that route.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I was using the Bohning pin nocks and had no problems with them. I was having a little trouble with the FOC so I changed them out to the Easton Super uni bushings and their microlight nocks. On a side note I got in contact with Mr. Menzer over at Competion Archery Products and he sent me a dozen of his pro points for free to test out to see how well they work with our Harvest Time arrows! Now that's pretty awesome customer service.


----------



## bowman_77

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I was using the Bohning pin nocks and had no problems with them. I was having a little trouble with the FOC so I changed them out to the Easton Super uni bushings and their microlight nocks. On a side note I got in contact with Mr. Menzer over at Competion Archery Products and he sent me a dozen of his pro points for free to test out to see how well they work with our Harvest Time arrows! Now that's pretty awesome customer service.



Thats a sweet deal, how about send me 6 of them too try. :wink:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

bowman_77 said:


> Thats a sweet deal, how about send me 6 of them too try. :wink:


Ah man I wish I would of seen this earlier before I used some liquid nails to glue my tips in. I would of hooked you up!


----------



## bowman_77

lol...Ive got a hacksaw that will take'em right out.


----------



## Atchison

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## zestycj7

Thanks for the tips, guys. I have the California State Broadhead Championships Memorial day weekend. I have my HT-3's flying like darts. I just am kind of gun shy about the nock comeing off the string before the shot.
I will play around with some of the different set ups this weekend.
Don.


----------



## Double S

Good morning HTA Family. I'm getting ready to go out and shore fish for trout.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I was at the range today tuning up my HT3's and was dialing in my 40 yard pin and decided to call it good!









HT3=417 grains
Elite GT 500=63 lbs
DL=29 inches
280 FPS


----------



## bowman_77

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I was at the range today tuning up my HT3's and was dialing in my 40 yard pin and decided to call it good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT3=417 grains
> Elite GT 500=63 lbs
> DL=29 inches
> 280 FPS


looks like some of my shooting. Nice group.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom that is some nice shooting keep it up


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang TGIF


----------



## kellynmb

pics look great and some good shooting


----------



## zestycj7

If the world is still in the morning, my wife and I have a 3-D we are shooting. Got to show off my new HT-3's. Pics to follow after the shoot.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope all goes well today


----------



## backwardshooter

Had a good day. Church, baseball tourny, and ended my day shooting my bow. My son was hot with the bat this weekend and almost hit a home run. They took third in the tourny. Proud of the team.


----------



## zestycj7

My wife (Sue) and I had a good day shooting. We both took home 1st place in our classes.
The shoot was 42 targets, 1 arrow, marked yardage.
Got alot of goos coments on my HT-3's, and they all flew like darts.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don great pics and congrats on your first place


----------



## kellynmb

ya greatpics


----------



## bowhunter819

Don congrats to you and your wife! Great shooting..not to mention with fingers and no sights! 

Congrats!!!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning gang


----------



## Double S

zestycj7 said:


> View attachment 1078695
> View attachment 1078701
> View attachment 1078699
> View attachment 1078696
> View attachment 1078702
> View attachment 1078703
> My wife (Sue) and I had a good day shooting. We both took home 1st place in our classes.
> The shoot was 42 targets, 1 arrow, marked yardage.
> Got alot of goos coments on my HT-3's, and they all flew like darts.
> Don.


 Congrats to you both.


----------



## bowman_77

can someone till me what size uni bushing fits the HT3. I am wanting to use the g nock bushing.


----------



## MICCOX

Say bowman the HT3 will take the Easton Fat boy uni bushings


----------



## bowman_77

MICCOX said:


> Say bowman the HT3 will take the Easton Fat boy uni bushings


thanks, but do you know the size of them like 2314 or something in that nature


----------



## zestycj7

I know you can use the 2213 insert for the pionts in the HT-3's. Thats what I used so I can shoot broadheads.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Bump for the best shafts on the planet.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning all. Hope ya'll have a great day.
Don.


----------



## bowhunter819

Good Morning All...Nice Day here in DE!


----------



## mdewitt71

Anyone got some HT2 400 spine shafts in the white labels left to give a fellow staffer a deal???????????????
PM if so. :wink:


----------



## travski

Took my stepson out hunting bear on Saturday for the first time. We had 4 different bear come through in less than an hour. He was some excited to see a bear up close and personal for the first time. I was shooting my RER Longbow at 50lbs shooting full length HT1 400 spine with a 175gr VAP broadhead on the front of it. I had a very nice quartering away shot on a pretty cinnamon bear at 18 yards got a complete pass through on him and he ran 30 yards and that was it. My arrows are weighing in at 540grs


----------



## MICCOX

Say congarts on the bear


----------



## zestycj7

I will be shooting this shoot this weekend, http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf.
I tryed talking my wife into shooting it as well, but she says she isn't ready for a big shoot like this yet. I think she would do fine but it's a no go. She will just be takeing pics.
I will be shooting my HT-3's with 75 grain 3 blade Muzzy heads. I got them flying likes darts and hope to put in a good showing for Harvest Time Archery.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

zestycj7 said:


> I will be shooting this shoot this weekend, http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf.
> I tryed talking my wife into shooting it as well, but she says she isn't ready for a big shoot like this yet. I think she would do fine but it's a no go. She will just be takeing pics.
> I will be shooting my HT-3's with 75 grain 3 blade Muzzy heads. I got them flying likes darts and hope to put in a good showing for Harvest Time Archery.
> Don.


With the way you have been shooting lately Don I have no doubt that you will do well..:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say good luck Don you will do well


----------



## zestycj7

I got some pics of my new HT-3's all flethced up. These are what I will be shooting the State broadhead shoot with.
They are feathers by Gator Vanes. each segment is 1" long and they are 1" tall. I cut them down in hight to 3/8", seem to fly a bit faster. I have my bow set right at 60# and my shafts are 28.5 from the end of the big pin nock to the cut carbon and they are flying at 270.4 fps. I also built me a new magnetic flipper rest,works awsome.
Thats fast enough for shooting fingers.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don avery thing looks great good luck


----------



## Drifter0678

kinda late to be asking, but do you need any shooters in New Mexico?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Drifter go to the web and send tham a E-mail they will get back with you


----------



## alfabuck

Good ole Mike!!Whats up buddy, any shooting this weekend for you?


----------



## pumpkineater

Sent contract back cant wait to order and shoot your arrows


----------



## bartman

Drifter0678 said:


> kinda late to be asking, but do you need any shooters in New Mexico?


Yes we're still looking for shooters...contact [email protected]


----------



## Double S

travski said:


> Took my stepson out hunting bear on Saturday for the first time. We had 4 different bear come through in less than an hour. He was some excited to see a bear up close and personal for the first time. I was shooting my RER Longbow at 50lbs shooting full length HT1 400 spine with a 175gr VAP broadhead on the front of it. I had a very nice quartering away shot on a pretty cinnamon bear at 18 yards got a complete pass through on him and he ran 30 yards and that was it. My arrows are weighing in at 540grs
> 
> 
> View attachment 1080586


Congrats on a sweet bear.


----------



## bartman

Double S said:


> Congrats on a sweet bear.


send pictures to us so we can post on our website...


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I drew my elk tag that I have been whating this sould be a good year


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Congrats Mike, sure it be a good time.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope you all have agreat weekend


----------



## kellynmb

Congrats on the elk tag does sound like a get year.


----------



## Double S

Harvest Time Archery needs to stop making Great Arrows! :wink:

I just got another RobinHood...But this time I got it on Video.


----------



## travski

nicely done congrats


----------



## backwardshooter

Cool vidio Simon. Your write they make too good of an arrow. Ive been shooting pins and have to straighten them all the time.


----------



## Double S

backwardshooter said:


> Cool vidio Simon. Your write they make too good of an arrow. Ive been shooting pins and have to straighten them all the time.


Thanks Scott. It's supposed to end up on the HTA Website. I'm not sure who from HTA replied to my video on the Facebook page.


----------



## MICCOX

That is some fine shooting DOULBE S


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> That is some fine shooting DOULBE S


Your too kind my friend. lol. I was shooting to the left. At least my grouping stayed in the same spot.


----------



## MICCOX

Double S said:


> Your too kind my friend. lol. I was shooting to the left. At least my grouping stayed in the same spot.


Yes I seen that but it was still some fine shooting keep it up


----------



## bartman

Double S said:


> Harvest Time Archery needs to stop making Great Arrows! :wink:
> 
> I just got another RobinHood...But this time I got it on Video.


I hope you sent this to [email protected] and maybe he will post it on our website


----------



## Double S

bartman said:


> I hope you sent this to [email protected] and maybe he will post it on our website


Hi Bart. I posted it on the HTA Page on FaceBook. Someone from HTA stated that they were gonna add it the HTA Website.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Well guys I drew my elk tag that I have been whating this sould be a good year


 I forgot to congratulate you. :thumb:


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone,
My wife and I had a great time at the Ca. State Broadhead Championships. Saturday was awsome other than some wind and I shot good. Sunday was another story. The weather really sucked, we had rain, snow, sleet, hail and sun off and on all day. The wind must of been a steady 30mph non stop. I shot like poop but was able to end up in 3rd. place for the weekend. This was a brand new place for the shoot and the lay out was awsome, it was just like you were out spot and stalk hunting. Lots of steep up and down shots was a blast.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Double S said:


> Thanks Scott. It's supposed to end up on the HTA Website. I'm not sure who from HTA replied to my video on the Facebook page.


 I think it is on there now. They had it on facebook last night.


----------



## backwardshooter

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone,
> My wife and I had a great time at the Ca. State Broadhead Championships. Saturday was awsome other than some wind and I shot good. Sunday was another story. The weather really sucked, we had rain, snow, sleet, hail and sun off and on all day. The wind must of been a steady 30mph non stop. I shot like poop but was able to end up in 3rd. place for the weekend. This was a brand new place for the shoot and the lay out was awsome, it was just like you were out spot and stalk hunting. Lots of steep up and down shots was a blast.
> Don.


Don, looks like an awesome time, and congrats on the shoot.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don congrats on some great shooting


----------



## Double S

Congrats Don!. :thumbs_up


zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone,
> My wife and I had a great time at the Ca. State Broadhead Championships. Saturday was awsome other than some wind and I shot good. Sunday was another story. The weather really sucked, we had rain, snow, sleet, hail and sun off and on all day. The wind must of been a steady 30mph non stop. I shot like poop but was able to end up in 3rd. place for the weekend. This was a brand new place for the shoot and the lay out was awsome, it was just like you were out spot and stalk hunting. Lots of steep up and down shots was a blast.
> Don.


----------



## Double S

backwardshooter said:


> I think it is on there now. They had it on facebook last night.


 Yes. I added it to the FB page of HTA last night. It's too early to see if they will add it to the HTA website itself.
If you guy's are on FaceBook, Look me up...I'm Simon Simons. I have a Profile Pic in Black and white with a NWTF hat on and a Goatee.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the best arrows out on the market


----------



## kellynmb

ya havent shot any better


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Atchison

Best Arrows on the Market!


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## zestycj7

I have another 2 day State shoot this weekend. It is the NFFA Southwest Sectional Outdoor Championships. http://www.orancobowmen.org/flyers/NFAA Sectional 2011.pdf.
The weather is suppose to be nice, so it should be a great weekend.
Time to give Harvestime another good showing ( I hope).
Don.


----------



## bcstrat

Awesome arrows. Accidentaly shot one that went through my double sided wood fence. Not a thing wrong with the arrow. Got my second set this week to go with my new Z7 Tactical.


----------



## Double S

Looks like my Video and two others made it on the HTA's Video's and Friends Section.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys & gals hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great day of shooting it is of to work for me


----------



## kellynmb

had club shoot today placed fourth HT-3's were shooting great


----------



## Double S

kellynmb said:


> had club shoot today placed fourth HT-3's were shooting great


Congrats Kelly.


----------



## MICCOX

kellynmb said:


> had club shoot today placed fourth HT-3's were shooting great


That is great Kelly congrats


----------



## paheadhunter

Congrats Kelly


----------



## bcstrat

Good job Kelly.


----------



## zestycj7

Well the NFAA Southwest Sectionals is over.
It was the first time I have shot anything like this, it was alot of arrowrs....LOL
We shot 28 field and 28 animl targets yesterday. I finished with a crappy 387 for the field round and 487 for the animal round on Saturday. Today we shot a 28 target hunter round and I shot a 366, ended up with a 1240 for the weekend finishing in 2nd place behind Gary McCain. My HT-3's flew like darts all weekend, just wish I could of given a better showing for Harvest Time Archery.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don 2nd is a great start for your first field congrats


----------



## Double S

Congrats Don. Way to go!.


----------



## MICCOX

TTT for the best arrows out there


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

HT-2s, the best hunting shafts on the market. Love them.


----------



## backwardshooter

Afternoon bump for the best arrows out there.


----------



## AGPank

I signed up today and ordered some HT-2's 300 spine for hunting and HT-3 400's for target/3d. 
I hear there is a .422 diameter in the works too. I can't wait. 

BTW - ordered today and shipped out the same day!


----------



## paheadhunter

I'm very exicted for that .422 arrow. Really waiting to hear about the ACC type shaft!


----------



## bcstrat

Had a great time this past Sunday shooting my new set of HT-2's. All shot great!


----------



## MICCOX

Hta bump come shoot some of the best arrows out on the market to day


----------



## Double S

Good evening my HTA Brothers and Sisters!. I hope all is well.


----------



## Atchison

Hello Everyone Today!

Anyone know when/if HT is going to be getting shirts/hats available?


----------



## MICCOX

Atchison said:


> Hello Everyone Today!
> 
> Anyone know when/if HT is going to be getting shirts/hats available?[/QUOTE
> They have hats and patches all ready shoot tham a Email


----------



## Atchison

MICCOX said:


> They have hats and patches all ready shoot tham a Email


I've emailed Randy about some other stuff and included it in the email....maybe I should try Jason...


----------



## bcstrat

You will not be disapointed shooting any of the HTA arrows.


----------



## MidFlight

I signed on...ordered arrows the same day and they shipped the same day....impressed so far..!


----------



## MICCOX

Say guy it is TGIF cant wait for the new insert outserts for the HT1 hope Bart was right when he said the 15th


----------



## Atchison

Finally got all my new wraps, vanes, etc together, will be setting up my HT-2 this weekend - best arrows I've shot by far!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Mike, and the rest of the gang at Harvest Time.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don are you shooting this weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all shooting Erie. Make us proud.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang one more day of work.
I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning Mike,
Yes I am shooting this Sunday. I will be shooting the California State Field Championships, I wil be shooting at the Oranco Bowmen location....http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/2011 state field flyer1.pdf
I will be shooting my Harvest Time HT-3's.
Wish me luck.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Best of luck to all those competing this weekend. I took the weekend off to get ready for the non stop 2 day competing for the rest of the month.


----------



## muck

my cousin order some arrows last week. i cant wait to see them and how they shoot. if i like them i'll jump abord too. I've heard nothing but possitive things so far.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

HTA bump


----------



## Atchison

Bumpin Great Arrows


----------



## johnh1720

muck said:


> my cousin order some arrows last week. i cant wait to see them and how they shoot. if i like them i'll jump abord too. I've heard nothing but possitive things so far.


Believe me you will be onboard soon.


----------



## strikefirst

I bit the bullet and ordered mine tonight. I also have a guy from the office ordering this week too. Can't Wait!


----------



## MICCOX

I will tell you you will love the HTA arrows as much as i do


----------



## zestycj7

I decided to shoot my HT-2's instead of the HT-3's this past weekend, and they flew like darts the same as the HT-3's.
A few pics.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Nice pics don


----------



## roosclan

Well, I made the mistake of assembling my arrows before weighing the shafts, so I weighed them after I installed the inserts, weights, and nock.

HT-2 shafts cut to 28 1/8", PDP insert +20gr of PDP screw-in weights, Bohning Blazer nock. The nocks I weighed varied by .1gr just by themselves. The weight of the 8 arrows ranged from 269.4gr to 269.7gr. (I'm using FOBs so I just left them off when weighing).

I'd call that pretty consistent weight...


----------



## backwardshooter

Good shooting Don, like your pics. Roosclan you wont be disappointed with the arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope you all are having a great week


----------



## kellynmb

Well looking for deer season to start already have some trips plained.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning it sure has been quite


----------



## bartman

Not here!


----------



## MICCOX

Yes Bart you guys have been hopping just keep up the great work


----------



## bushmasterar15

Some of the best arrows I've shot. Can't wait to get some of the .400 Redemptions. I have some dealers wanting to see them.


----------



## AGPank

My HT-2's 300's all weighed within 1 grain when made up. My first time out with them and my hunting bow since last fall and I am pleased so far. I plan on using the HT-3s on my field bow. My first group at 45 yards...









No complaints from me. They are flying great with the VaneTec 3.0SS


----------



## Double S

AGPank said:


> My HT-2's 300's all weighed within 1 grain when made up. My first time out with them and my hunting bow since last fall and I am pleased so far. I plan on using the HT-3s on my field bow. My first group at 45 yards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No complaints from me. They are flying great with the VaneTec 3.0SS


 That's some good shooting AGPank!. :thumb:


----------



## MICCOX

That is some fine shooting


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HTA gang it is TGIF


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Hey Mike are you gonna do the Shoot For the troops tomorrow out at Golden?


----------



## MICCOX

Cant get off work would love to be there


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys 
And Tom good luck at the shoot to day hope you guys have fun


----------



## Double S

Good evening HTA Staffers.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys I hope you all have a great fathers day I know I will spending the day with my girls


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## backwardshooter

HT-2s performing great. Havent shot a better shaft yet.


----------



## tpcowfish

Recently tried the HT-2 's , dont think you can buy a better arrow for the money


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I had a blast at the shoot this weekend. We both took 1st place in our classes.
Sue was shooting some of my HT-2's I cut down after blowing up the ends. They flew great for her as did my HT-2's.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don congrats to you and your wife


----------



## MidFlight

Finaly had a chance to put together some of the HT-2 .400 shafts, cut them, installed easton cb uni-bushings with g-nocks and fletched them up with some 1.5" QuickSpin's...the 6 I made up yesterday had a 1/2 grain variance over the completed shafts....the raw shafts were scary close in weight on my electronic scale....I only shot them a few times yesterday as it was 109 degrees out but they looked very promising.


----------



## johnh1720

Man I love these arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

HTA bump


----------



## kellynmb

Ya I have to say the arrows are something they fly great ,Have to order a nother doz. for hunting season love them.


----------



## MidFlight

Here are a 1/2 dozen HT-2's ready for battle...they are flying and grouping very nice!


----------



## MICCOX

Say those look good what uin bushing did you use


----------



## MidFlight

MICCOX said:


> Say those look good what uin bushing did you use


Thanks, CB Unibushing with G-nock


----------



## Atchison

Glad I joined the team, just fletched up my .001 HT-2 this weekend (pics up tomorrow) and shot yesterday for the first time in almost 2 months....first two arrows the fletchings were touching at 25yds....shot another dozen or so times, never shot more than 3 arrows and every time were grouped like they were hand placed

Great Arrows!


----------



## MICCOX

Just waiting on the new insert outsert to get out to get my HT1 going


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I will be joined by some family and good friends for this shoot this Sunday.....http://www.orancobowmen.org
Should be tons of fun, it was last year. Can't wait to bite into one of thier cheeseburgers with grilled onions between targets .....YUMMMM.
I can't make up my mind if I want to shoot my HT-2's or my HT-3's.....LOL
Don.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Evening bump for HTA.

Hope to get some HT-1's ordered soon! I really like the looks of those green/black HT-2's.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Mike,
Good luck to all that are shooting in tournies this weekend.
Don.


----------



## AGPank

I see the HT-4 are available now. Anyone have any yet?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Waiting for payday to order some up


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom which ones are you going with


----------



## backwardshooter

morning bump for the best arrows on the market


----------



## harvyh

Got my HT2 500 .001 week b4 last. Fletched em with Blazer 2'' and used the easy-pull 100gn points. Shot at the club last Sunday and pulled off a PB (380 from possible 400 - Australian ABA 3 arrow round on 20 unmarked distance animal faces). These are GREAT arrows!

Cheers
Harvy


----------



## MICCOX

That is some nice shoot 

And you are shooting the best arrows out on the market


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom which ones are you going with


I want to try the new Redemption's. With the ASA state shoot next month I need to get them tuned and flying straight. I took second place last year I need a first place this year!


----------



## MICCOX

Say good luck to all of you that are going out to shoots this weekend


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## bcstrat

Representing Harvest Time here at the Montana State Field Shoot in my home of Billings, MT today.


----------



## roadster21

Good luck bcstrat.


----------



## MICCOX

Say bcstrat good luck


----------



## MICCOX

Afternoon bump


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!!!! I hope everyone is enjoying their arrows and weekends!


----------



## pumba

Anyone wanting to try tge Harvest Time Arrows in Australia Eagle Archery is the sole distributor of the Arrows into Australia. The HT2 fly great out of my MR7.


----------



## BBD8PT1

I would but shoot gold tips.......


----------



## Atchison

Took 2nd Place in the Shooters for Hooters Benefit Shoot this weekend with my HT-2 (if I didn't flinch on that lion and take a miss I probably would have won...HAHA) 281 on a 30target course (scored 11) with a 0 on one target...can't complain!

Arrows flew great! (expect the one that broke on its 3rd ever flight...well it flew great just straight into a piece of steel bar)


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting congrats


----------



## zestycj7

The shoot my wife and I shot on Sunday was a blast. I shot like poo poo, ended up with a 3rd. place. My wife shot real good and took home another 1st. place. She beat out 2nd place by 2 points.
I didn't get any pics, sorry
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don we all have bad day but tell the wife congrats


----------



## MICCOX

Say has any one herd if the new insert are ready for the HT1


----------



## bcstrat

Shot a whopping 1541 out of 1708 at our State Field shoot this past weekend. Not great but still happy with my performance being this was my first REAL shoot. Had a few brain farts, but I learned alot. Arrows flew great. Didn't have any issues with them except for the one I lost when my finger got a little trigger happy before I was set.


----------



## backwardshooter

has anyone heard if they got more hats and patches in? I still havent recieved mine yet.


----------



## Atchison

backwardshooter said:


> has anyone heard if they got more hats and patches in? I still havent recieved mine yet.


Just got mine yesterday sent late last week, send a note to Jason


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope you all have a great week


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Bump to the top for the late crowd!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning HTA guys


----------



## zestycj7

Mornin Mike,
And the rest of the Harvest Time crew.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

First weekend off in over 2 months and no shoots close to me. That stinks.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.

I wish I could get a weekend off but I hope you injoy it


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the best new arrow out on the market to day HTA


----------



## 12RingKing

Hello to the crew!!!! I hope everyone is having a great summer so far! Enjoy the long weekend and have a happy 4th!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys I hope you all have a great 4th


----------



## 12RingKing

Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope everyone has a great day shooting!


----------



## MICCOX

Well you all have a great weekend I am heading out in the morning to scout for my elk


----------



## 12RingKing

Went out to the stand this evening to try and get me a hog. I didn't see anything but ***** and rabbits. Pretty disappointing but it's been really dry around here for awhile. I did see a few copperheads climbing a tree. That was pretty cool!

I hope everyone is doing well and having fun this weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

Well my scouting trip was great we seen 30+ head and 7 or 8 of tham were bull can wait for the season to start


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck with the elk Mike. Sounds like you found a good area.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks to good buddy that has hunted for some 25 year it should be a great year


----------



## 12RingKing

Good luck with the Elk! Wish I could come with you! I bet it's tons of fun!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Doug you have a great 4th 

And we can work on a trade whitetail and hog hunt for a elk hunt


----------



## mdewitt71

I hope everyone has a Great Independance Day. :darkbeer:


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, meant to chime in here earlier, sent in my contract and got the word I am on..... will be picking up my Black Centroid 29/70 on Wednesday and plan on getting some HT-1 300's and shooting some 4" Sheild cut feathers on them


----------



## MICCOX

Say make shur you get some pics up of your new bow and welcome to the team


----------



## archeryhunterME

MICCOX said:


> Say make shur you get some pics up of your new bow and welcome to the team


will do, working 5P-5A dispatch and then headed to the shop when I get out and ready, will be tired but not tired enough to shoot it a bunch


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the best arrows out on the market


----------



## Atchison

Got my patches...now where to put them....


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kellynmb

whats up HTA shot for about 3 hours today hot.


----------



## backwardshooter

I haveyet to receive my hats and patches for my kids and I. I sent them an e-mail and they said they would flag it so I get them on the next shipment. That was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I got my Centroid yesterday.... AWESOME! put my order in for the HT-1's also


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## paheadhunter

hey all just got a new bow in the mail. 09 Vectrix XL and I'm backing it down to 60 lbs to try and set it up to shoot some indoor with this winter. What spine of the new HT-4 arrows does everyone think I should go with for a 60 lb 29" draw?


----------



## AGPank

What do we have to do for hat and patches? 

Does anyone know if the HT-4's points are available? I thought I saw them on the site last week and can't find them tonight. I was ready to order.


----------



## AGPank

Never mind, I found them, just didn't pop up on the screen after selecting arrows. Go to the accessories and they are there.


----------



## Babyk

I am interested 
how do I get my hands on these to give them a try??


----------



## AGPank

You can order from the website 
http://www.shopharvesttimearchery.com/pages/arrows
or there are some who sell them here in the classifieds or over the internet. South Shore Archery Supply carries them.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning averye one I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## MICCOX

TTT for the best arrows on the market give tham a try


----------



## kellynmb

looking for hat and patches too, Was waiting on the new ones to come in.


----------



## AGPank

My HTA-3's are shooting great. It's a good thing I installed unibushings because it has saved some arrows, but lost some nocks.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hello everyone. Love shooting my HT-3's now need to get some of the HT-4's.


----------



## roosclan

My HT-2s are going strong. I have FOBs on my them for hunting, so I can't wait to get some HT-4s for 3D shoots.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guy how are you guys likeing the HT4 I thank I will be ordering mine in a week or two


----------



## MICCOX

Man o man where is avery one it is to quite over here


----------



## AGPank

My HTA-4's shipped today. I should be sighting them in by the weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

ya would like to know how the ht-4s shoot, If they shoot as good as the HT-3s they are going to be great


----------



## MICCOX

kellynmb said:


> ya would like to know how the ht-4s shoot, If they shoot as good as the HT-3s they are going to be great


Yes I would like to know how they shoot I am shure that they will shoot just like all the HTA arrows do


----------



## ChaseK

Are the new insert/outserts for the HT-1s available yet?

Been waiting for them so I can send mine back to them for an exchange cuz the old inserts cracked 8 out of 12 shafts. 

Anybody got the info? Thanks!!


----------



## MICCOX

No word yet of tham by ready I hope soon


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## archeryhunterME

any idea how long the shipping takes? just curious when I will see the arrows, I ordered them last Thursday. Thanks - Chris


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## AGPank

Wow, the HTA-4's were on my door when I got home! All were +/-1 grain! I think these are going to be a great 3D and indoor arrow.


----------



## backwardshooter

My HT-2s are still performing awesome. Way to go HT.


----------



## 12RingKing

The best arrows on the market by far!


----------



## archeryhunterME

Just fletched up 6 of my HT1's, these things are awesome! will be putting them on the scale tomorrow to see how much they weigh and sight in my Centroid with them!


----------



## MICCOX

archeryhunterME said:


> Just fletched up 6 of my HT1's, these things are awesome! will be putting them on the scale tomorrow to see how much they weigh and sight in my Centroid with them!


So what inserts came your HT1 are they the new one


----------



## bartman

Sam Newsome from Shrewd Archery assured me that they will be ready late next week.....


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks for the up date Bart


----------



## archeryhunterME

MICCOX said:


> So what inserts came your HT1 are they the new one


I am not sure, they were silver and seemed quite heavy


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Bump back to the top for some awsome arrows and company.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning Don how have you been


----------



## zestycj7

Been busy, 
Been redoing my back yard, removed 4 stumps and one tree. Going to rototiller than level everything and put in a new sprinkler system and plant a new lawn. Been doing that the last 2 weeks. 
Got my clubs 3-D shoot today 30 targets. Shooting my HT-3's with Muzzy 3 blades. And Sunday I will be shooting another local club 3-D.
I have to have some fun and rest....LOL.
How you been Mike?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Just bussies at work and out scouting for elk it will be a great year


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don headed to work I will talk to you soon


----------



## bcstrat

Received a Gold medal today for the Field/Hunter shoot at the Big Sky State Games.


----------



## 12RingKing

Congrats man! Good job. Way to represent!


----------



## backwardshooter

Just saw on facebook that Gale moved on. Good luck to him in what ever he is doing.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Travis congrats buddy that is some nice shooting


----------



## MICCOX

backwardshooter said:


> Just saw on facebook that Gale moved on. Good luck to him in what ever he is doing.


Say Scott are you saying that Gale is leaving HTA if that is true I would like to wish him the best of luck.
Say thanks for avery thing Gale


----------



## MidFlight

Looks like I am going to have a chance to put an HT-2 thru an Antelope....come on September!!


----------



## zestycj7

Sue and I had a great day out at the shoot today. The weather was so awsome we decided to just keep on the ole flip flops, no need to wear them old hot boots....:wink:
The ram was a 40 yard shot and Sue smoked me on the target.
The last pic is of Sue trying to shoot sights and a release for the first time. She said she thinks she likes no sights better, less stuff to worry about....LOL
Don.


----------



## pumba

Shot at an Australian Bowhunters Association tournament here in Australia on the mid north coast of New South Wales this Weekend shooting a 70# MR7 and using HT2 300 in .003. We shoot at paper targets at unknown distances out to 48m, I shot good enough to take out bowhunter unlimited Flight 2 (shooting pins, release aid, stabiliser under 12"). The arrows performed brilliantly once again.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don those are some great pics I will be going to send you my old big game brochuer if you will send me your address


----------



## MICCOX

After noon bump for the best arrows out


----------



## zestycj7

Shot a local 3-D shoot today. I shot a 414 for 3rd. place. My buddies, Jerry shot 416 for 2nd and Rick shot a 420 for first.
This was a real fun shoot and it's rare that I get this close to Jerry and Rick. But I am starting to knock on thier doors just a bit louder as time goes on. They better watch out.....LOL
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that sounds like you will be giving tham run for there money great shooting


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I hope everyone is shooting well and enjoying their Harvest Time arrows!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

My new Vengeance arrows came in Saturday so today is the day to build them and get em ready for this weekends ASA shoot.


----------



## zestycj7

Bump for the best Arrows and company out there.
Don.


----------



## AGPank

Congrats to the great shooting this weekend.

I've been getting a few questions about HTA arrows on the Athens website. Will HTA be sorting arrows by weight or guarantying the weight tolerance? The HTA-2, 3, and 4's I've bought have been within +/-1 gr or right on, but I didn't see anything on the web.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to every one at Harvest Time!


----------



## MICCOX

Well guy went out and shoot the ht4 with a 170 gr up front and they fly great a hit hard as a rock


----------



## 12RingKing

Awesome....that's good to hear mike!


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Don just sent you a PM


----------



## 12RingKing

Evening everyone! I can't wait until the weekend gets here! Time to shoot some more foam!


----------



## MICCOX

MICCOX said:


> Well guy went out and shoot the ht4 with a 170 gr up front and they fly great a hit hard as a rock


Sorry guy this post above is a typo ht4 was my HT1 with 170 gr are flying great and hiting like a rock


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Mike and the rest of the HTA gang.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don good morning to you have you order your HT4 yet


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say Don good morning to you have you order your HT4 yet


 Mike,
Yep I ordered them yesterday. I hope to get them by the first of the week.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say don which did you go with the 400 or 350 and what point waight are you going to use


----------



## zestycj7

I ordered the 400's and the 100 grain glue in points.
I am shooting 57 pounds and my shafts are going to be cut at 28.5". I want to try and stay as light as I can. I will be shooting these for 3-D and want to try and stay close to 270 fps.
Don.


----------



## AGPank

I've been shooting the HTA-3's for a few weeks in my target bow and I was thinking they were a fat shaft...I finally shot the HTA-4's tonight out of my 3D set-up and they shot great. 28.5" carbon length, 100gr points, about 367gr total weight. Only 3gr heavier than my old X-ringers with similar set-up, but will pick up a lot of lines.


----------



## FlCracker13

I've been shooting the HT2 for about 2 months and they shoot awesome. Harvest Time hit a homerun on these arrows. Hopefully next Saturday July 30th I can break them in on a nice South Florida Buck.


----------



## 12RingKing

Glad to hear everyone is enjoying their Harvest Time arrows! They are the best on the market....period!


----------



## kellynmb

need to order some new arrows ht-4s and some ht-2 400s


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys you need to check out Steve Archery he just set me up with some HT2 and they look great


----------



## 12RingKing

I've seen his ad on the site....I'll check him out.


----------



## zestycj7

WHere can I get some patches and a hat?
When I ordered my HT-4's, I never saw anything about them or how to order them.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

When I ordered my arrows I didn't receive any either... So IDK how to get any! lol


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning guys I had got my hat and patches from Gale when he was still with the team try by shooting Jason a email


----------



## zestycj7

Got my HT-4's today. Boy these are some fat shafts. It was to late to go to the archery shop once they got here, so my wife and I went to Bass Pros, what a waste of time. No nocks to fit these shafts or inserts. So no shooting or fletching these untill next week sometime...
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don did you like the pink and blue arrows that Steve did up for me


----------



## MidFlight

Ben shooting my HT-2's for a while now...great shaft and they have proven to be very durable. I am gonna have to break down and try some HT-4's for 3d....


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say Don did you like the pink and blue arrows that Steve did up for me


 Mike,
I showed them to Sue, she and I both like them. You should be able to watch them all the way to the target, good job.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

I got one of my new HT-4's built. I shot it and it flys like a dart.
It weights in right in at 356 grains, thats 2 grains lighter than my HT-3's. The FOC is right at 8%. Thats with a 100 grain glue in target point. The shaft is cut at 27-5/8".
The top pic shows a HT-3 and a HT-4 so you can see the size differance.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well looks like I need some HT-2's soon. Hunting season is getting ready to start. 
Don those HT-4's look good.


----------



## 12RingKing

Those Ht4's are huge!!!! lol


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning to everyone. I hope ya'll have a great week.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say don the HT4 look great I will have to order mine soon just got to get hunting out of the way


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
I wish I had to get hunting out of the way...Ah, but I forgot, I don't hunt anymore, dang it.:wink:
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well Don we will have to get you out here to hunt with me in CO.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I hope everyone is enjoying their HT arrows and had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AGPank

I finally am getting the HTA-4's sighted in.

Here's some at 20.










And my best at 65










They are flying great with the VaneTec Swift 2.25's

These are going to be my 3D and indoor arrows. I may add heavier points for indoor, but right now I'm at 28.5" carbon, 100gr point, unibushing and f-nock = 367 gr.

The Exceed 300 is 29.5" dl and at 55lbs, calculated speed from OT2 = 287fps.


----------



## 12RingKing

Thos are soooooooooo big! It's almost cheating! lol But they are definately worth a good looking at!


----------



## 12RingKing

Nice shooting btw! lol


----------



## MICCOX

Man that is some great shooting


----------



## AGPank

12RingKing said:


> Thos are soooooooooo big! It's almost cheating! lol But they are definately worth a good looking at!


I thought my x-ringers were big. They will fit inside of these! They make the HTA-3 almost look like a hunting shaft.


----------



## bushmasterar15

AGPank said:


> I finally am getting the HTA-4's sighted in.
> 
> Here's some at 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my best at 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are flying great with the VaneTec Swift 2.25's
> 
> These are going to be my 3D and indoor arrows. I may add heavier points for indoor, but right now I'm at 28.5" carbon, 100gr point, unibushing and f-nock = 367 gr.
> 
> The Exceed 300 is 29.5" dl and at 55lbs, calculated speed from OT2 = 287fps.


Are these the .400 spine ones? I need some of these soon.


----------



## 12RingKing

AGPank said:


> I thought my x-ringers were big. They will fit inside of these! They make the HTA-3 almost look like a hunting shaft.


When I saw Don's pictures of his HT4's and HT3's I thought he had an HT2 siting on the table not an HT3...lol


----------



## zestycj7

Nice shooting there Buddy.
I will be using my HT-4's for 3-D. I don't shoot indoors.
I have my first comp with them on the weekend of the 5th-6th.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## whynotv2

Do the HT4 bare shafts come with atleast the unibushing/nock collar?


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening guys hope you all had a great day


----------



## Dylanl

Has anyone heard about the new lighter HT-1 inserts? I thought they were supposed to be available by this week?


----------



## zestycj7

Evening, Mike.
I just did some shooting with my HT-3's and the one HT-4 I have fletched up. I shot 5 shots each through my chronograph and the numbers are...average speed of the HT-3's was 267.8 fps and the HT-4 was 270.4 fps.
My bow is set dead on 60 pounds and the shafts are cut at 28.5 carbon to carbon and I have the draw set on my bow dead on at 28".
These HT-4's are awsome and fly like a dart.
I have a big 2 day 3-D shoot on August 5-6th. It will be a good shake down on these new lodge pole shafts.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don what was the finched waight on your HT4


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say Don what was the finched waight on your HT4


 Mike,
They weigh in right at 356 grains with an FOC of 8%.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Don you have tham cut down to 28" or 28 1/2"


----------



## zestycj7

The shaft is cut to 28 1/2"
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Great shooting AGPank. Love the HT arrows, best on the market. Has any staffers gotten thier hats and patches. I signed in March and havent gotten mine yet.


----------



## MidFlight

backwardshooter said:


> Great shooting AGPank. Love the HT arrows, best on the market. Has any staffers gotten thier hats and patches. I signed in March and havent gotten mine yet.


Drop Jason an email and I am sure he will hook you up.


----------



## AGPank

My HTA-4's are the 400 spine. They came with bushings that fit a typical .246 nock. I had some 2613 unibushings that fit the f-nock. I like to only have to buy one size nock so I like the unibushings when I can get them to fit up. They do weigh 21 grains + an f-nock of 7 gr. My finished weight is 367 gr.


----------



## backwardshooter

MidFlight, I have e-mailed him twice and havent gotten anything yet. Everytime I do they say they are out and are waiting on more. Then I see a new shooter posting pics and they havea hat. In my contract it said I was to receive 1 hat, 2 patches for each of my kids and I since we are all on staff.


----------



## Learn2turn

Is the staff shooter offer over?


----------



## bartman

backwardshooter said:


> MidFlight, I have e-mailed him twice and havent gotten anything yet. Everytime I do they say they are out and are waiting on more. Then I see a new shooter posting pics and they havea hat. In my contract it said I was to receive 1 hat, 2 patches for each of my kids and I since we are all on staff.


I see over 1000 hats and at least 200 patches setting in the warehouse. Please try Jason again and I am sure he will ship them out ASAP
Call him at 567-203-6175 ext 2


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning HTA looks like the HT-4 are shootung great need to order me some.


----------



## zestycj7

bartman said:


> I see over 1000 hats and at least 200 patches setting in the warehouse. Please try Jason again and I am sure he will ship them out ASAP
> Call him at 567-203-6175 ext 2


 Bart,
I sent Jason an e-mail also.
I would love to have patches and a hat.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys been gone for a couple day it dont look like that I have missed much


----------



## 12RingKing

Nope....everyone's out shooting!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang


----------



## sbeauter

Any advisory slots still open?


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don how are the HT4 shooting for you


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
They are shooting awsome. I am going to do more shooting today.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don, How you been? I'll be getting some of them HT-4's soon. Did you get the with them or purchase seperately?


----------



## zestycj7

bushmasterar15 said:


> Don, How you been? I'll be getting some of them HT-4's soon. Did you get the with them or purchase seperately?


 Mark,
I have been doing good, you?
You left out a word....Did you get the ???? with them or purchase seperately? 
If you are asking about points, they were separate, nocks were sent to me by Steve at Steves Archery arrows because they forgot to send them to me from Harvest Time. They are so busy there they don't have time to breath.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

*My HT-4's*

Got my HT-4's all fletched up and they are flying awsome at 30 yards.
I am going out to the range in the morrning to give them a good shake down run.
I also made a new center for my stabilizer, tell me what ya think.
Don


----------



## ronc141

Are you still going for staff shooter?


----------



## 12RingKing

Hey gang! I had a real productive weekend out shooting. I thin kI have put roughly 1000 shots through my Invasion shince I got it in Feb/Mar. I think it's time to retune it given it's the factory string. Good luck to everyone that has shoots tmrw! Go HT!


----------



## MICCOX

Say you had better reword that


----------



## bushmasterar15

zestycj7 said:


> Mark,
> I have been doing good, you?
> You left out a word....Did you get the ???? with them or purchase seperately?
> If you are asking about points, they were separate, nocks were sent to me by Steve at Steves Archery arrows because they forgot to send them to me from Harvest Time. They are so busy there they don't have time to breath.
> Don.


Don sorry about the missed word have had a migraine for over a week and it doesn't let up. Will send you PM.


----------



## zestycj7

Mark, go to the store and get some fresh ginger, the kind thats mashed up in the little jar. I have heard that if you make a potice with it and put it on your temples it's suppose to knock a migraines butt. My son suffers from migraines and I told him and he said it worked for him. Just Google it and check it out.
I hope this helps.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Is this Archery Talk or Medicine Talk!?!?!?!?!?!? LOL just kidding!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys got my arrows from Steve and they look great.
Going out to day and give them a run to see how they fly.


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing said:


> Is this Archery Talk or Medicine Talk!?!?!?!?!?!? LOL just kidding!


It's archer's helping archer's. Now get back to getting some pics of you shooting the Invasion with the HT arrows.


----------



## zestycj7

Well I wasn't able to make it out to the range today..lots of heavy rain and thunder. I did do some shooting in my back yard when the rain let up. My brother-in-law was shooting the HT-4's with solid balck and yellow feathers and I was shooting the black and yellow barbed feathers.
I left 2 shafts full lenght so he could try them out, man was he impressed. He is saving up for a doz. of his own now....LOL
All the shots were between 20 and 30 yards, mostly at 25 though. When I ordered the nocks I got a dozen and a half and I only have 2 spare nocks left. I have never shot this many knocks off in such a fast period. I am going to have to order up an extra Doz. just to keep on hand....LOL
All I can say is that Harvest Time has a major hit on thier hands with these big shafts. They are all I will be shooting for 3-D's from now on. They fly like darts and are fast as all get out. 
Next weekend I have a big 2 day 3-D shoot up in the San Bernardino Mts. It's a 1 arrow unmarked yardage shoot. The targets will range anywhere from 10 feet to 80 yards. I hope to repete my first place finish of last year, this year with my HT-4's.
I know for sure they will be turning alot of heads at the shoot as no one out here really is into shooting fat shafts. Maybe I can start a new trend and there will be alot of sales for Harvest time.
Here are the pics from today in the back yard.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

nice group arrows look great


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that is some nice shooting


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great week.
Don.


----------



## MidFlight

zestycj7 said:


> Got my HT-4's all fletched up and they are flying awsome at 30 yards.
> I am going out to the range in the morrning to give them a good shake down run.
> I also made a new center for my stabilizer, tell me what ya think.
> Don
> View attachment 1124371
> View attachment 1124372
> View attachment 1124373


Just gotta say....that stab is pretty sweet!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good afternoon gays I would like to give ronc141 a warm welcome to the HTA team.


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon to you too, Mike.
Did you get to shoot your new arrows yet?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don how is avery thing going.
The new HT2 are shooting great I will have to take my hat off to Steve he does some great work.


----------



## ronc141

Thanks Mike I should have done this along time ago. Now my scores will go up a ton.
Ron


----------



## MICCOX

That is right Ron now you will blow some one out of the water.
Just keep up the good shooting.


----------



## Double S

I refletched some HT-2 with some wraps and 3 inch Fusions.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Well I took my HT-4's out this weekend to compete in the Rocky Mountain State games and took a respectable 6th place. Here is a picture of what happens when two other arrows are hogging up the 11 ring and it's my turn to shoot!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom you are the man way to shoot.


----------



## MICCOX

Double S said:


> I refletched some HT-2 with some wraps and 3 inch Fusions.


Those are some great looking arrows but they could use some white nock.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Those are some great looking arrows but they could use some white nock.


Your right MICCOX. I didn't have some at the time. I'm making an order.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning gang hope you have a great day


----------



## zestycj7

Good afrtenoon everyone.
I just back from the surgury center. I had to get a set of cervical facet blocks in my neck on the left side. I had the right side done 2 weekes ago.
I hope this helps, if not I will be going in at the end of the year to have 3 disks replaced in the bottom of my cervical spine.
It sucks when your old and all worn out.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I hear ya Don, I have 2 herniated disks in my lower spine that I have been dealing with since December


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## zestycj7

Evening bump for HTA,
Don.


----------



## Double S

I wish you the best and a healthy recovery Don. I am medically retired due to a back injury. Two back surgeries and all the kings men couldn't put me back together. lol. In pain and on meds for the rest of my life and I'm only 36. I pray that you do better. 


zestycj7 said:


> Good afrtenoon everyone.
> I just back from the surgury center. I had to get a set of cervical facet blocks in my neck on the left side. I had the right side done 2 weekes ago.
> I hope this helps, if not I will be going in at the end of the year to have 3 disks replaced in the bottom of my cervical spine.
> It sucks when your old and all worn out.
> Don.


----------



## Double S

I just got my 1970's browning Cobra recurve up and running. I'm having a blast shooting it. But I need to get some HT arrows for the bow. Any recommendations?. it's a 50 pound bow with a 50 pound AMO. I'll be putting the feathers on myself. Right helical feathers?

p.s. don't forget to check HT's facebook page. Josh, with HT needs assistance with putting a video together with HT users. Check out the page for more info.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don you take care and the wife & I will prey for a healthy recovery


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Double S did you get some white nocks yet.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys the weekend is about here


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Say Double S did you get some white nocks yet.


Yes. I ordered some. Then i was looking through my Archery tackle and found a dozen hidden behind some other stuff. I need to order some proper spined HT arrows for my Browning Cobra. I also need to order some feathers for it too.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the morning crew.


----------



## zestycj7

Eveining everyone. My weekend starts tonight. Going out to the range in the morning to shoot my new HT-4's. Going to see how they fly at long range. Then on Sat. and Sun. I have a 3-D shoot. My wife and I will be shooting 40 targets on Sat. and 20 targets on Sunday. This is a 1 arrow unmarked yardage shoot. The targets will range anywhere from 10 feet to 80 yards.
As always this is going to be a real fun shoot. They are going to have along with the regular shoot a William Tell ( foam wig heads with apples on top,you move further back after each round and shoot untill there is a winner), Running Pig( 3-D pig on a zip line) and Balloon shoot. Games on Saturday night and a big raffle on Sunday night durring the awards.
I will try and get as many pics of the weekend as I can to post up.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don good luck and go have fun that is what it is all about.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Late night bump for HTA


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys TGIF


----------



## MidFlight

I have another Dozen HT-2's heading this way...gonna get em ready for deer and antelope!


----------



## zestycj7

I just got home from the range, all I can say is these HT-4's fly awsome. I did blow one up though. I hit the target pin at 70 yards and splintered the end of the shaft at the point and popped the nock insert out. I looked for about 1/2 an hour for it but it was no where to be seen. I did pick up 5 yards on my point on, it's way cool, now it's 45 yards. I like it better than my old 40 yard point on.
I shot an NFAA Animal round and a Hunter round, 14 targets each. I scored a 266 for the Animal and a 217 for the Hunter.
I can't wait till this weekends 3-D shoot. It's going to be a blast with these new shafts.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don that is awesome.


----------



## ronc141

Ordered some HT-4s yesterday. I hope I can get them to fly as good as you all have. I'm mainly getting them for indoors.
Ron


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that is some great shooting let us know how the shoot go this weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

ronc141 said:


> Ordered some HT-4s yesterday. I hope I can get them to fly as good as you all have. I'm mainly getting them for indoors.
> Ron


Say Ron you better let me know when you get your arrows for I can chack tham out.


----------



## Double S

I received by Zeon fusion vanes this morning. I decided to fletch two HT-2's for some fletch testing.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## zestycj7

Got home a bit ago from the Shoot. It was an awsome weekend out shooting. Lots of great friends and famaly. The corse was layed out really nice. The targets were anywhere for about 10 out to a big stand up bear that had to be close to 70 yards.
We shot 40 targets on Saturday and 20 today. They had a real nice big raffle at the end of the shoot. They gave away 3 new compounds a custom recurve 2 hunts to the Big Horn Canyon Ranch ( here in Ca.) and a ton of other stuff.
My wife, Sue ended up finishing in 4th place. My HT-4's flew so awsome for my brother-in-law and myself, I let him use 5 of them, they were fletched with the solid yellow and black feathers.
After it was all said and done I came home with only 3 HT-4's between the 2 of us. My brother-in-law lost 2 and broke 3. I lost 1 and broke 3.
Oh and I ended up finishing the weekend in 1st place.
My wife lost all but 2 of her arrows. This was a costly weekend on shafts. The last pic was a tough 65 yard shot, they had the goat placed so that you had to shoot under some branches at about 15 yards and over a dead fall tree at about 50 yards.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

A few more pics. The little guy is my nephew, he took first in his class, non-sights fingers. The guy with me is a good friend of mine, Bill Waltz, he took 2nd.
Don.


----------



## Double S

Congrats Don!. It looked like a blast. Congrats to all involved. Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## MICCOX

Congarts Don for a great finish.
It looks like a great time.


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great week. 
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning to you to Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I need to make another order!!!! lol I got my hat and patches and a sticker. They look sweet. Thanks Bart!


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump for the best arrow company on the planet.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

I lost an old friend last night. I was shooting 80 yards and dropped out of the shot and missed my target. The arrow skipped and I cant find it anywhere. I probably had 500 shots on that one arrow. Im lovin the HT-2s. They are the best arrow I have ever shot, bar non.


----------



## ronc141

I got my HT4's yesterday. Guess I'll be setting them up tonight. If anybody has any recommendtions on how too set them up for indoors, I'm all ears and eyes.
Ron


----------



## ronc141

I should have added at I'm going with pin knots, 4 in feathers, and 150 pionts up front.
Ron


----------



## zestycj7

Ronc141,
That sounds like a good combo.
I am using a 3" long feather with the 100 grain points and the standard nock inserts and nocks.
Total arrow weight came in at 356 grains at 28-3/4" long shafts.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. It's hump day......yeeeeeehawwwww
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Yes you are right Don it is hump day thank for the reminder.


----------



## ChaseK

Anymore word on whether the new inserts are ready for the HT-1s yet?

Getting down to the wire and I gotta get something figured out shortly on mine that had a bad batch of the old style ones.


Tried to call them today but I reckon Bart is at Worlds.
Thanks.


----------



## solocam9696

Looks like ill order my HT 2 and HT 3 next week I'm really looking forward to shooting Harvest Arrows.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. Only 24 hours left and it's the weekend(doing 12 hr. days).
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Dang Don I wish it was going to be that way for me got to work tell saturday.
Well I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the best arrows out on the market.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone, it's Friday......
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning Don any shoots this weekend.


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say good morning Don any shoots this weekend.


 Morning Mike.
Nope no shoots this weekend. My wife and I will be going out to the range for the day on Sunday.
We will be shooting 3 14 target rounds, Animal, Hunter and a Field.
Don.


----------



## ChaseK

Anybody know the best number to call to get ahold of HT?

Trying to get my arrows sorted out before the season...


----------



## kellynmb

Good moring HTA


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for the best arrows on the market


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Mid-day bump for HTA!


----------



## MICCOX

After noon bump


----------



## ronc141

Don,

I put together some ht4, how do i post some pixs on here so everyone can see them? I see that you have posted some here, your help is needed.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## ronc141

Sorry Don looks like the wife knew what she was doing. Haven't had a chance to shoot them yet, but i think they look pretty good.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Ron the arrows look great.
That right are wifes are the ones that keep us out of trouble.


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Anybody know the best number to call to get ahold of HT?
> 
> Trying to get my arrows sorted out before the season...


Chase call them at 567-203-6175


----------



## zestycj7

Ron,
Your HT-4's look awsome, they will fly just as good as they look.
Don.


----------



## gruen99sg

Good evening everyone
I want to introduce myself my name is Steve Gruenwald and owner of www.stevearcheryarrows.com
Let me know if i can help you guys out.

thank you
Steve
after 6pm cst is best
830-830-2191


----------



## MICCOX

Say Steve it is good to see you over here hope to see more of you on here.


----------



## gruen99sg

MICCOX said:


> Say Steve it is good to see you over here hope to see more of you on here.


thank you sir


----------



## MICCOX

After noon bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Well put the oldest one in her first day of Kindergarten man do I fill old.


----------



## MICCOX

Man where is avery one at.


----------



## AGPank

My computer is dying. I think a virus got past my AntiVirus software. I've tried repairing with no luck. I'm down to mobile now. I'm now shopping for a new pc.


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Well put the oldest one in her first day of Kindergarten man do I fill old.


 Mike,
Wait till she is turning 25, thats when you really feel old. My son will be 25 in Nov.
Don.


----------



## gruen99sg

Hi Guys
Off today, wife got chemo today. then home to build some arrows.
Steve


----------



## MICCOX

Say Steve how is the your wife doing.


----------



## gruen99sg

MICCOX said:


> Say Steve how is the your wife doing.


she is doing okay we have one more round of chemo then back down to texas to MD Andersom to get a bone marrow byopsy. Thats will be in oct so we need prayers.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Steve prayers are set and we will keep her in are prayers.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## gruen99sg

MICCOX said:


> Good morning gang.


Were are all the harvest time shooter at mike


----------



## MICCOX

Say steve I do not know it has been to quite over here.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Good morning folks!


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump.


----------



## Double S

Ordered more HT-2, 400 this evening.:dancing:


----------



## JMaier

Just got my HT-2 300s the other day... Fixed all my problems I was having. I ordered the .006s because they were cheaper. I didn't know if a 300 spine was going to work and didn't wanna spend more than I had to on a test.. Just waiting for the pay check to get me some HT-2s in the .001 flavor.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I did some playing around with some paint on my bow, I wanted it to match the fletching on my HT-4's, Yellow and Black. I still need to shoot it with clearcoat.
What ya think?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that is going to look sick.


----------



## Double S

Looks great Don!.


----------



## AGPank

Is that a shadowcat riser?

Looks good so far. Do you paint it yourself? What process do you use?


----------



## zestycj7

Yep it's a Shadowcat.
Don.


----------



## HamptonSM

MICCOX said:


> Well put the oldest one in her first day of Kindergarten man do I fill old.


My oldest started 3 grade Wednesday, seemed like yesterday was her first day of Kindergarten, enjoy the next few years man, they'll be gone before ya know it.


----------



## zestycj7

Got my bow all back togeather and tuned. It shoots my HT-4's like darts. These were shot at 20 yards.
Don.


----------



## gruen99sg

zestycj7 said:


> Got my bow all back togeather and tuned. It shoots my HT-4's like darts. These were shot at 20 yards.
> Don.
> View attachment 1141109
> View attachment 1141110
> View attachment 1141111
> View attachment 1141112
> View attachment 1141113


Looks good, and nice shooting don


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Afternoon bump.


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone. My brother-in-law and I went out to the range today for awhile, It was awsome weather out there today,mid to high 70's.
My HT-4's flew great as they always do.
I think I might be the first person shooting the HT-4's to draw blood.
Here are some pics from today and the HT-4's blood.
Don.


























And the first blood pic...LOL


----------



## MICCOX

How did you do that Don it looks like you got to close.


----------



## zestycj7

LOL....Went up to pull the arrows and didn't see that one, it was high right in the target. Walked right into it......dee ta dee.:tongue:
Don.


----------



## Double S

Look what showed up in the Mail today. My New HT-2 harvesters and Magnus 100 gr stingers. My Muley hunt starts Sept 1. I haven't decided on the fletching yet. I'm gonna see if i stick with my Fobs or go with the 3 inch fusions.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys one last scouting for elk be for opening day on the 27th.


----------



## MICCOX

Wel it has been a long day it stared at 2am I had to drive for 2 hour to get to my hunting spot got there be for the sun was up I seat over looking a valley as soon as the sun came up I strared to see elk at my late count it was 60+ lot of small bulls and 2 bulls that will go 300+ it was a great day.


----------



## gruen99sg

Wow!! now thats a perfect day.make sure we get to see pic to


----------



## MICCOX

Say Steve I have to get one be for I can take pic and time will tell.


----------



## zestycj7

Thats awsome Mike. It sounds like you are going to have a great Elk hunt, lucky dog....:wink:
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

After noon bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Evening bump here is avery one.


----------



## Double S

Evening picture bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Say DS the HT2 look great.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Say DS the HT2 look great.


Thanks you. I'm saving the newer HT-2's for later on. My old label HT-2's are shooting great so I just cleaned them up and put new wraps on them. Here's the business end.


----------



## MICCOX

So DS when does your season open


----------



## Double S

My Muley hunt starts on Sept 1. I'll be going out the first day but I got called up to help teach hunters Ed. on the 2,3, and 4th. Bummer but the kids and Adult beginner hunters come first.


MICCOX said:


> So DS when does your season open


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

HT-2 s look great you will love them.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## zestycj7

Good evening everyone.
I swirled my other Shadowcat today when I got home from work. This one turned out better than the first one.
Here are some pics. And a like to the video I put on You-Tube.
Don.
http://youtu.be/61n8_Gkpt7E


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that thing rocks you need to let us know what kind of paint you are useing


----------



## Double S

Great job Don. I'd like to see my Nemesis in green or red like that. I bet it will even look better with the clear coat on. let us know when you post the clear coat video. I "liked' your video.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning from Colorado guys hope you all have a great day.


----------



## zestycj7

Mike, I used Testors model paint.
I and going to see what one of my HT-4's will look like with this as a crest.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don you mite have to go in to the the bow dipping buisness.


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say Don you mite have to go in to the the bow dipping buisness.


 LOL...I wouldn't mind doing bows on the side.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump.


----------



## ronc141

Finally got to shoot these, they shot great. Best group I've had with any arrow.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys head for a one day elk hunt after work on saturday I will report back to all of you when I get back on monday.


----------



## blinginpse

where do i find info on your arrows. I would be intrested in possibly tyring to get on your staff if you have any open positions. How does a person go about that?


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Well guys head for a one day elk hunt after work on saturday I will report back to all of you when I get back on monday.


 Mike,
I envy you big time.
Best of luck on your hunt, shoot straight and punch a big old hole right through the pumper.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

blinginpse said:


> where do i find info on your arrows. I would be intrested in possibly tyring to get on your staff if you have any open positions. How does a person go about that?


 You should find all the info you are looking for at......http://www.harvesttimearchery.com/
Don.


----------



## ronc141

Bump for a great arrow company.


----------



## MICCOX

Come on guys here are all of you been gone for a day and no one has put us back on the top.


----------



## ORROSS334

Heading out in the morning to Harvest a bull elk with my HT2's........feeling lucky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

ORROSS334 said:


> Heading out in the morning to Harvest a bull elk with my HT2's........feeling lucky!!!!!!!!!!!


Say good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning to all the Harvest Time staff.
This is a short week for me. I work a 9-80 work week and this Friday is my off day. 
I will be haveing a 4 day weekend......YEEEEEE HAAAAA.:darkbeer:
Good luck to all that start hunting this weekend.
Don.


----------



## gruen99sg

Hi guys
sorry I I have not check in...I Ben building arrows
Steve


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump


----------



## kellynmb

Deer season opens Thursday but have to work but I am off friday need back strap.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Kelly good luck on your deer hunt.


----------



## Double S

Two more days!. WootWoot!.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.

This is going to be a long week for me because I will be leaving next tuesday for a five day elk hunt.


----------



## Double S

1 more day.


----------



## AGPank

I have about 2-1/2 weeks before I head out to Colorado for elk season. I saw the HTA newsletter today, looks good.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Right on AGPank! What part of Colorado are you hunting?


----------



## AGPank

Unit 12, which is between Craig and Meeker. My grandparents have some property up there.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys 6 more day tell my elk the count down is on.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Mike, and the rest of the Harvest Time crew.
Mike, 
Once you get out to hunt, I wish you the best of luck.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks Don I hope you have a great day.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Mike send a HT threw one nice bull. Good Luck


----------



## ChaseK

9 days til I'll be in a treestand! Can't freakin wait. Got my HT-1s back from HT today. Gonna refletch them and try and get them sighted in in time for the opener. Should be a wicked set-up and I doubt I'll have a problem at all with penetration. My Glendel doesn't even try to stop these things lol. The wooden fence has a problem with em too. Haha


----------



## archeryhunterME

Opener starts the 10th here and I am ready with my HT1's. I was just looking at the new e-mail they sent out and looking through the catalog, nice looking shirts,hats,window sticker, anyone know if we can purchase those?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good luck to all hunting. Any word if HT will be making a lightweight shaft.


----------



## Double S

I took this fella around 4 pm this afternoon in a CRP field. I call him "Tough Buck". He was bedded down in some sage. I had the wind to my advantage as I made my way to him...slowly. When the wind died down...I stopped...When the wind picked up...I moved. I basically crab walked sideways making sure that I was in Shooting position just in case he heard me and got up. I got to 21 yards and stopped. I had one sage blocking his view of me. I must have ranged the bush he was beside 100 times. I got into shooters position and Yelped at him. I saw his Antlers move left then right...then he got up. I place my 20 yard pin on the right front armpit and fired. I couldn't even hear the impact because of the wind. He bucked up once and dropped to his front knee's. I figured this is it....Nope!. He gets back up and trots off away 40 yards and beds down under another sage. It felt like a great shot but I started to second guess myself. I waited about 20 minutes glassing him. I thought he had expired but he picked his head up again, I knew he was wounded bad. With the high heat I couldn't back out and come back later, the meat would spoil plus i didn't want him to suffer. I slowly made my way toward him again using the same tactics. I got into 20 yards of him again and got into my shooters position. I had a west to east wind and it was picking up. I yelped to him and nothing happened...I yelped again, His antlers moved...He was weak. I finally just yelled. He slowly gets up and I aimed for the same right front armpit again. Fired. I see the impact and the blood blow out. He turns around facing east to try to go uphill to get away from me.,he didn't make it. He made it about 25 yards east and rolled. I could see all four hoofs up in the air in the sage. A couple of jerks of the hoofs and he expired. My son Arrived as well as a friend to help out. I gutted him out and we used a tarp to drag him out. After I got him skinned out I could see two puncture holes on the right side, the entrance, almost touching. I call him a "Tough Buck". I was using 371 grain HT-2, 400's with 100 grain Magnus Stingers.

He has 6 points on the left side but the eye guard is under the 1 inch rule. So I'm calling it 5. 
The right is 4 plus 1 eye guard way over the 1 inch rule. That's a 5. 










Double tap,


----------



## MICCOX

That is agreat story and a great buck congrats.


----------



## zestycj7

DANG Simon,
Now thats a real nice buck, a big :thumbs_up and congrats. Is the a blacktail or a muley?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don how is avery thing going.


----------



## retribution

bushmasterar15 said:


> Good luck to all hunting. Any word if HT will be making a lightweight shaft.


Ummmm how much lighter can they get mark???the ht2 are only just over 7gpi...at 29" w/100 tip any bow would be litterally smokin with these......and i know cause my retty is flingn em at 294fps,at only 27" dl,dead on 69 lbs(73 max)...


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Say Don how is avery thing going.


Hey Mike,
Everything is going good here going out to the range later this morning. I have the Ca. State 900 Championships next weekend, so I will be shooting lots of arrows today and tomorrow,
I will be shooting my HT-4's for the win in my class.
Isn't Elk season about to start for you?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Elk seson started last saturday but some of us have to work I will leave on tuesday for 5 days.


----------



## Double S

Thanks Don. it's a Muley.


zestycj7 said:


> DANG Simon,
> Now thats a real nice buck, a big :thumbs_up and congrats. Is the a blacktail or a muley?
> Don.


----------



## Double S

Night bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys two more days and the hunt is on.


----------



## backwardshooter

Congats Simon. I have a month before whitetail archery so I am getting excited. Good luck Mike on the elk.


----------



## Double S

backwardshooter said:


> Congats Simon. I have a month before whitetail archery so I am getting excited. Good luck Mike on the elk.


Thanks backwardshooter!. I wish you, everybody a safe and fun hunt.


----------



## MICCOX

Man that is one nice buck.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Man that is one nice buck.


Thanks. I wish you the best on your hunt. Be safe and Godspeed to you.


----------



## MICCOX

Guys this will be my last post tell I get back from my elk hunting trip.
I hope you all have a great week I will be back on monday.


----------



## Double S

Happy Hunting MICCOX!.


----------



## zestycj7

Good luck,Mike.
Shoot straight and get lots pf pics.
Don.


----------



## AGPank

nice animals. Good luck Mike.


----------



## Double S

Bump.


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for the best arrows on the market.


----------



## ChaseK

Gonna get my HT-1s tuned up with broadheads tomorrow. Can't wait to get in a tree!


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning.


----------



## backwardshooter

I have my last shoot of the season tomarrow, it is a 42 target bowhunter shoot. Really looking forward to it. My HT-2s will pull me through.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I will be shooting in the Ca. State 900 championships today. I will be shooting my HT-4's trying to bring home the gold once again. I have to defend my title from last year....:wink:

Man this is going to be a long day and a ton of arrows. At least the weather man says the temp. is suppose to be under 100 this weekend, that will be nice, it's been on the average right around 106 the last few weeks.


----------



## bartman

Bring it home!!!



zestycj7 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I will be shooting in the Ca. State 900 championships today. I will be shooting my HT-4's trying to bring home the gold once again. I have to defend my title from last year....:wink:
> 
> Man this is going to be a long day and a ton of arrows. At least the weather man says the temp. is suppose to be under 100 this weekend, that will be nice, it's been on the average right around 106 the last few weeks.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I am back home still with a emty tag But I have 2 more weekend we will see.


----------



## zestycj7

Well I shot the last of the California State shoots today, it was the 900 Championship.
There wasn't a good turn out for today, because it was mostly finger non-sights,compound, recurve and long bow. We did hve one guy shooting scope and fingers and a guy shooting FITA. I guess tomorrow is going to be the big day with all the sighted shooters.
They won't have the results for at least 2 months, they are slow...lol.
Here are a few pics, sorry I didn't get a lot, I forgot to take them....hee hee.
I was shooting the HT-4 lodge poles with the yellow and black bared feathers.
These were the 60 yard target.
I finished the day with a score of 724 and 5 x's.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

More pics.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> Well guys I am back home still with a emty tag But I have 2 more weekend we will see.


 Mike did you see or get any shots?
Gots to be real sneeky, now get out there next weekend and be sneeky.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Don those are some great pics.
And yes I will be a little more sneeky


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys.


----------



## AGPank

My family said the evenings are starting to cool down in Colorado. Last year's elk hunt was hot. I'm hoping for a strong rut this year.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Opening day 8 pointer all in velvet last evening. Shot was 12 yards and slightly quartering too, I put the pin on the middle of the shoulder and let him have it. I was shooting my HT1's with 125 GR Striker Mags (545 grains) and 4" feathers. The arrow went through the front leg and broke when it hit the back of the other leg. When I gutted it out, you can see in the pics, the insert bent and broke the arrow which caused it to splinter. The heart had 3 carbon splinters sticking out of it when I pulled it out, if you look closely in the pic you can see one sticking straight up profiled on my arm and the bloody spot facing the camera is another sticking out. The deer only made it about 50 yards and piled up. 

The insert bent and arrow broke but that was deffinately no easy on the arrow shot and I trust anything would have broken haha, so far I am liking the arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say that is a great story and one nice buck congarts.


----------



## zestycj7

Congrats on the Buck, nice shooting.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Shot my last shoot of the season today and shot a 404 out of 420. The shoot was 42 target 10-8-5 scoreing. I shot down 10 on the first 21 targets and only dropped 6 on the last 21. All in all I think I did pretty well, I havent been able to shoot competition for about 4 months because of working 7 days a week. It was an awesome day just being in the woods and shooting my bow. Praise GOD.


----------



## kellynmb

Man looks like every one is having a good start on the season.


----------



## Double S

Congrats on your kill!. :thumb:



archeryhunterME said:


> Opening day 8 pointer all in velvet last evening. Shot was 12 yards and slightly quartering too, I put the pin on the middle of the shoulder and let him have it. I was shooting my HT1's with 125 GR Striker Mags (545 grains) and 4" feathers. The arrow went through the front leg and broke when it hit the back of the other leg. When I gutted it out, you can see in the pics, the insert bent and broke the arrow which caused it to splinter. The heart had 3 carbon splinters sticking out of it when I pulled it out, if you look closely in the pic you can see one sticking straight up profiled on my arm and the bloody spot facing the camera is another sticking out. The deer only made it about 50 yards and piled up.
> 
> The insert bent and arrow broke but that was deffinately no easy on the arrow shot and I trust anything would have broken haha, so far I am liking the arrows.
> 
> View attachment 1161017
> View attachment 1161018
> View attachment 1161019
> View attachment 1161020


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope you all have a great week.


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump, Howdy everyone.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

What up HTA hope everyone is good


----------



## bushmasterar15

Has any heard if HTA might make a light weight arrow yet?


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump


----------



## zestycj7

bushmasterar15 said:


> Has any heard if HTA might make a light weight arrow yet?


Have you looked on the Harvest Time web site?
Don.


----------



## ronc141

Morning bump


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great weekend. Mine starts today...got to love a 9-80 work week.
Don.


----------



## MidFlight

I have a few HT-2's just itchin' to do a double lung pass thru....cant wait to give them the chance...just a couple more weeks to go.


----------



## zestycj7

I crested a few of my HT-4 shafts to match my bow.
They are getting fletched as I type this, pics of the finished arrows later.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

zestycj7 said:


> Have you looked on the Harvest Time web site?
> Don.


I have Don but didn't see anything listed are if they might have some in the works.


----------



## zestycj7

bushmasterar15 said:


> I have Don but didn't see anything listed are if they might have some in the works.


 Mark,
What kind of weight are you looking for?
BTW, I have an X-Addict t-shirt, the ppl from x-addict are nice ppl, shot the first day of the NFAA Southwest Sectional with the owners son.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Finished HT-4 pics.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Those are nice arrows don. But the grass looks real good too! We're in a record drought here...the grass is burned bad.


----------



## bushmasterar15

zestycj7 said:


> Mark,
> What kind of weight are you looking for?
> BTW, I have an X-Addict t-shirt, the ppl from x-addict are nice ppl, shot the first day of the NFAA Southwest Sectional with the owners son.
> Don.


Jon from X-Addict is good people along with every else with him. Was just trying to get lightweight IBO arrow 320 grains or under.


----------



## gruen99sg

Good Morning anyone


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning,Steve and the rest of the HT gang.
Sue and I are going out to the range today to warm up for a 3-D on Sunday. It's a one arrow unmarked yardage 42 3-D target shoot.
Targets will be anywhere from 6' to 80 yards. I will be shooting my HT-4's, best arrows out there.
I will get as many pics as I can remember to take.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Sue and I went out to the range today to do a bit of shooting. We shot the first 14 targets on the Valley range. My wife killed one of my newly crested arrows. She calls it her Maid Marion...LOL
I hit the spot and my arrow fell down covering the bottom target and she nailed it. I think if my arrow wouldn't of been in the way she would of hit the spot. This was a 25 yard target.
I hate when carpet targets get the centers shot out.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don the arrows look great how muck waight did it add to your arrows.


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
I figure they weight about the same as a wrap. I checked my FOC and it didn't change, but I haven't weighed them to see if it made any differance.
Don.


----------



## shootertg

Wonder when I can expect 3D points and pin nock bushings to be instock for the HT-4 Redemption. Heard good things about Harvest Time want to give them a shot.


----------



## MICCOX

Morning gang hope avery one is doing fine.


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for the best arrows on the market.


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump.


----------



## MICCOX

well guys it mite be some time be for you see me on here I have lost my job so I wiill be looking for work hope I can find some thing soon.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> well guys it mite be some time be for you see me on here I have lost my job so I wiill be looking for work hope I can find some thing soon.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope and pray that you find work.


----------



## zestycj7

MICCOX said:


> well guys it mite be some time be for you see me on here I have lost my job so I wiill be looking for work hope I can find some thing soon.


 Dang Mike, that really bites. I am sorry to hear that. I hope you are able to find work fast.
Whay kind of work do you do?
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Don I have been a bow tech for Sportsmans warehouse for 6 years.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Ah Mike that sucks bad bro. Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom thanks you mite check and see if any of shops up there would need some help.


----------



## archeryhunterME

another deer down with the HT1's


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning to everyone. I hope you all have an awsome weekend.
And to Mike, I hope you are able to find a job soon.
Hey Archeryhunter,
Nice little Doe, congrats.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys thing are looking up I found part timr work with the pro shop.
I would like to thank all of you for thanking about me.


----------



## Double S

Does anybody have any experience with beiter nocks?. I would like to purchase some for my HT-2 400's. Does anybody know which Beiter nock would fit this shaft? Thanks in advance. 

Good to hear MICCOX!. :thumb:


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning everyone.
Mike congrats on finding work, lets all toss a prayer out there that this turns into a full time job for mike..
Simon,
Sorry can't help you on the nock thing, might want to shoot Jason an e-mail, he might know.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Simon I believe they are super nock size and Beiter has a listing for that size.


----------



## Double S

archeryhunterME said:


> another deer down with the HT1's
> View attachment 1170132


A big Congrats archeryhunterME. make sure you send it to the HTA for their pic section.


----------



## Double S

Thanks guys. I contact techsupport online at lancasters and he stated that they are super nocks, 19/2 size.


zestycj7 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Mike congrats on finding work, lets all toss a prayer out there that this turns into a full time job for mike..
> Simon,
> Sorry can't help you on the nock thing, might want to shoot Jason an e-mail, he might know.
> Don.





backwardshooter said:


> Simon I believe they are super nock size and Beiter has a listing for that size.


----------



## ftw1422

Hi all. Glad to be a part of HTA Staff shooters!!!


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up HTA ready to do some hunting


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning gang. It was two good days at the new job.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump for HTA.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Well good morning gang. It was two good days at the new job.


Good to hear Mike,what shop picked you up?


----------



## MICCOX

Went to work for Bill.


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump.
Jason, are the shooter shirts in yet?
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

Glad to see a fellow archer back at work congrate mike.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Kelly thanks still looking for some full time work but i will take what I can get.


----------



## Double S

I received my new Beiter 19-2 hunter nocks. They fit my HT-2 400's. They fit great and all of them weighed the same. 11 grains. You can see the measurements compared to the Bohing double lock nocks. They give me a little more room between the string and my Fobs too. 

Sorry for the wrong bags for the products. Beiter nocks on the right and the beiter #2 PushNPull tool.


















Bohning Double Lock nock









Beiter Hunter 19-2 Nocks


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys things are looking up I am going in to talk to the owner of Mossback Game calls wish me luck.
And wish you all luck that get to start hunting on oct. 1


----------



## zestycj7

Thats great news Mike. 
I wish you all the luck that you get the job.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks Don I will will keep you all posted.


----------



## backwardshooter

Well archery season starts at daybreak tomarrow and my daughter and I cant wait. We will be hunting off the ground in the morning and hopefully in the trees in the afternoon. Really windy here and I think Nicole would not like the treestands. Its her first year bowhunting.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Scott good luck to you and your daughter dont for get pics.


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump.


----------



## kellynmb

Ready for last shoot of the year our club chap. shoot off.


----------



## zestycj7

Good luck at your shoot, Kelly.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

First day of archery season over and only saw 2 doe on our way out of the woods. It was real windy and rained all day. Looks like better weather next week. good luck today Kelly.


----------



## MICCOX

I hope avery one is out in the woods hunting and having great luck.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up HTA hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## zestycj7

No hunting here, did my yardwork and went shoping with my wife for a new pair of slacks, shirt and tie. I am going to a wedding nect Saturday....ukey:
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## kellynmb

Need to order some new arrows I think maybe HT-4 or some more HT-3s.


----------



## kellynmb

whats HTA hope every one is having a good day


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## MICCOX

Come on where is avery one.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. Anyone have any good deer pics, showing your Harvest Time arrows doing what they do best ?
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

My daughter almost had a shot at a spike last night but the deer did not turn the right direction. She was shakeing so bad she could hardly walk. Shareing time in the outdoors with family is priceless. Harvest Time all the way.


----------



## archeryhunterME

here is another 8 point down with HT1's


----------



## MICCOX

Say congrats that is one nice buck.


----------



## zestycj7

Congrats on the nice buck.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Don how is avery thing going.


----------



## backwardshooter

Congrats on the nice buck. No luck in nw Pa. yet, but things are looking promising. My HT-2s need to draw some blood.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning, Mike. 
Things are going good here, how you doing?
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

That's a nice buck.


----------



## roosclan

No luck yet. I got busted twice this past week and didn't get a shot. Of course I'm hunting from the ground without the benefit of a blind. I had to make a deadfall blind, and since it disturbed the deer's environment, they were looking right at me. They never spooked, but they never gave me a chance to draw my bow, either. Next week should be better since they'll hopefully be used to the change by then and I'll have my new ASAT 3D Leafy camo.


----------



## kellynmb

congrats on the nice buck. Have been seeing some deer no shooters yet. We had our club championship yesterday I placed first shooting HT-3 500's have to love HTA.


----------



## backwardshooter

Good job Kelly on a great shoot. I havent seen any shooters yet either. Good luck to all.


----------



## zestycj7

Some of my in-laws and my family and I shot a club shoot today. It was a 2 arrow 42 target 3-D.
We had just over 200 shooters show up, it was a real good turn out. The range was set up real nice with some awsome targets.
The weather couldn't of been any nicer, it was in the low to mid 80's. 
My son was in from Fl. for the weekend (had a wedding to go to) and didn't kown about the shoot untill the day before he was to fly out here. I told him to bring his sight and peep and we could set up my back up Shadowcat. We went out Friday so he could sight it in, this was the first time he has ever shot this bow. I gave him some HT-2's that had left, 8 of them, to shoot. This was also his first time shooting with his mom. Well my son finished 4th out of 29 shooters in his class- Adult Male Bowhunter freestyle. My wife finished 2nd in her class Adult Female Bowhunter non-sights-fingers. I finished 3rd with my HT-4's in the Adult Male Bowhunter class non-sights-fingers.The first pic is my son, DJ. Next is my wife, Sue. Then me and some target pics, and lastly my son acting like he got a big whitetail.
All in all it was a great day.
Don.
ATTACH=CONFIG]1181738[/ATTACH]


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don it looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## backwardshooter

Just got in from my mornig hunt with no luck. Its raining steady and the wind is blowing hard. Hope the wind dies down this evening and I can put my HT-2s to work.


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for the best arrows on the market


----------



## backwardshooter

Just found out my 14 yr old daughter (Nicole) took 3rd place at our local Bowhunter weekend shoot. She was using HT-2 500s. She was shooting in the adault wemans class. I am so proud of her, and she is working real hard to get better. The shoot was a 42 target 10-8-5 scoreing.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Scott tell her congrats that is great.


----------



## backwardshooter

Temp dropping a little today, and the wind is out of the NW. It should be a good day in the woods. Harvest Time all the way.


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the best arrows out on the market.


----------



## zestycj7

Good afternoon Mike.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Back at at you Don I have got good news I start a full time job with Mossback Game Calls on monday.


----------



## zestycj7

Thats AWSOME, congrats Mike.
Anyone seen Bart or Jason around? They have been kind of quiet lately.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Have not seen tham around .


----------



## backwardshooter

Im really getting tired of all this wind and rain.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys had a great day at the new job.


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
So you likeing it so far? What they have you doing there?
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Did some shooting on my side yard, man these HT-4's fly good.
Don't mind me talking to myself, I always do...lol
Don.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buya3aQ5uGA


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don that is a grate grope.
What I am doing is poring molds for the game calls.


----------



## MidFlight

Here is a buck I took with an HT-2....complete pass through and the Harvest Time HT-2 is still like new...ready to go to work again!


----------



## zestycj7

Nice buck, congrats.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Any HT shooters going to Vegas in 2012?
I will be there again this year, shooting my HT-4's
I am hopeing to finish better than 16th like last year.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Chad that is a nice buck congrats.


----------



## kellynmb

nice buck congrates


----------



## backwardshooter

Nice buck. HT-2s are great arrows.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## Double S

Hello Folks. I hope all is well. Did you guys get the HTA Email?.


----------



## zestycj7

Howdy DS. I can't read my e-mail from work, whats it about?
Don.


----------



## amberalert

Hello, 

My name is Amber. I am now the Shooting Staff Coordinator for Harvest Time Archery. I look forward to working with everyone. If you have any questions feel free to ask. If you would like to become part of the shooting staff email me at [email protected] and I will get you set up with all of the info. Hope everyone is having a great hunting season! God Bless!


----------



## zestycj7

Welcome aboard, Amber.
Any word on the shooter shirts yet?
Don.


----------



## Double S

amberalert said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Amber. I am now the Shooting Staff Coordinator for Harvest Time Archery. I look forward to working with everyone. If you have any questions feel free to ask. If you would like to become part of the shooting staff email me at [email protected] and I will get you set up with all of the info. Hope everyone is having a great hunting season! God Bless!


Nice to see you over here Amber. Thanks for the Email replies.
Simon.


----------



## amberalert

Don, not that I have heard. I have only been in this position for 4 days though lol. I will find out and let you know.

And Simon, thank you for getting me on this site!


----------



## Double S

amberalert said:


> Don, not that I have heard. I have only been in this position for 4 days though lol. I will find out and let you know.
> 
> And Simon, thank you for getting me on this site!


Welcome to ArcheryTalk. A lot of the HTA Staffer's are on here... all over the site. If we can be any help just holla!. :thumb:


----------



## amberalert

zestycj7 said:


> Welcome aboard, Amber.
> Any word on the shooter shirts yet?
> Don.


Any chance you can email me at [email protected] ?


----------



## zestycj7

Amber,
E-mail sent.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

welcome Amber look forward to sending you a order.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Amber it is nice to have you aboard let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. Anyone going out shooting today? My wife and I are going to be going out to the range today.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Don it is is my olds girls B-day so on shooting for me to day.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up HTA hope everyone is having a great season


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great week.
I just got the results for the Ca. State 900 Championships....I got a 3rd place, down from 1st of last year.
Don.


----------



## Double S

Good afternoon to all. Congrats on the great shooting Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Simon,
Thanks and thas a dang good looking bow.:thumbs_up
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don congrats.


----------



## zestycj7

Thanks Mike.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well gays I hate to do this but I will be saeling avery thing I have need to get some money. and I will get back in to archery I hope by next fall. but I will will still be on AT to talk with all my buddys.
Thanks guys you all have been great.
Mike


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
I thought you were back to work?
Sorry to hear this buddy.
I hope and pray everything goes your way soon.
Don.


----------



## Double S

MICCOX said:


> Well gays I hate to do this but I will be saeling avery thing I have need to get some money. and I will get back in to archery I hope by next fall. but I will will still be on AT to talk with all my buddys.
> Thanks guys you all have been great.
> Mike


Sorry to hear about your situation Mike. Prayers to you and your family for a quicker recovery.
Simon


----------



## backwardshooter

Youll be missed Mike. Stay in touch, I feel we are all like a big family.


----------



## MICCOX

Sa guys thanks for al the kind thoughts I will stay in thouch.


----------



## AGPank

Sorry to hear it Mike.


----------



## zestycj7

Good Afternoon everyone.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning everyone. This is my Friday, so have a great weekend everybody.
Don.


----------



## shortrod

I got board last night what do ya think?


----------



## zestycj7

Looking real good. How are they flying for you?
Don.


----------



## amberalert

If there are any staff shooters on this thread that have not sent me their most updated address, email address, phone number. Please do so. I have important news to share with you. SEND IT TO [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## shortrod

Haven't shot them yet, but I am sure they will fly great as all HT do! Amber I sent you my info email the same day as i received it , I was also wondering do we have to reapply for 2012?


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Hey Amber I sent my information as well but have not heard back. I figured you have been pretty busy though. [email protected]


----------



## AGPank

zestycj7 said:


> Any HT shooters going to Vegas in 2012?
> I will be there again this year, shooting my HT-4's
> I am hopeing to finish better than 16th like last year.
> Don.


I'd like to go, haven't priced the trip out yet and I'll have to see how it plays out at work.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys hope you all are doing fine.
sure miss not having my bow but got to get back on our feet.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up HTA hope everyone is having a great season.


----------



## MICCOX

Up for the evening.


----------



## zestycj7

My wife, Sue and I will be going to a 3-D turkey shoot today put on by Cherry Valley Bowhunters, one of the local clubs out here.
It is a 42 3-D target, 1 arrow, unmarked yardage shoot. They have Doe tags and Mulligans if you want.
This is going to be a real fun shoot, we are going to be joined by some of our family members and some good friends. There shound be about 7 of us in the group. The weather man is calling for a high of 78 deg.
I will be shooting my HT-4's today, killing me some foam.
I will try to get a bunch of pics to post up later today.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don sounds like lots of fun wish you and your family the best of luck.


----------



## zestycj7

Well we are home. It ended up getting up the the mid 80's today, a bit warmer than my wife wanted. Oh well...lol
Sue ended up bringing home 1st place a good friend of mine, Bill got first in the fingers non-sight class, another friend of mine,Dave got 2nd and I had a real bad day, ended up with a 3rd.
I broke 2 of my HT-4s, both when I bounced them around through the scrub oak brush.
Pics are of Sue, Bill and myself.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Don those are some great pics and it sounds like you had fun.


----------



## Double S

Looks like you guys had a blast. I wish it was 80 degree's right now. I'm not ready for fall and winter.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope you all have a great week.


----------



## zestycj7

Good Morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Good morning Don. Looks like you had a good time at the shoot. There is nothing like shooting with good friends and family.


----------



## backwardshooter

Back to the top for great arrows.


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for the best arrows on the market


----------



## Double S

Good morning HTA Family!.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I spent all weekend moving my mother out of my brothers house. Now I have the next week off to hunt.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I hope you all have a great week.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning Harvest Time.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang hope u all are fine.


----------



## backwardshooter

Had a good and bad morning. Good is I saw 4 deer all bucks. Bad news I missed an 18" 8 point at 20 yards and then missed again at 25. Stupid mistakes, all on me.


----------



## AGPank

I've been shooting the HT-4's more out of my Afflixtion. I thought it would be hard to find a big shaft that flew as good as my x-ringers, but I was wrong. They are flying great, here's a group at 50yds.


















HT-3's are nockbusters too.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Nice shooting! I busted a couple of the Redemtions while I was sighting them in as well.


----------



## rustydog32

just purchased some HT-1's wow!!! they penetrate and group extremely well I'm most impressed with penetration my bag target wont stop them.


----------



## backwardshooter

Snowing like crazy here in nw Pa. will be in the woods in less than an hour. I hope I dont loose another arrow today.


----------



## zestycj7

To everyone going out hunting this weekend....Best of luck to you, shoot straight and put it through the pocket. Let Harvest Time put it in the freezer.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Happy Saturday everyone. I hope everyone has a great weekend and is lucky out hunting.
Don.


----------



## Double S

Good morning HTA family. Finally have some light dusting of snow on the highway.


----------



## zestycj7

I have a 3-d shoot tomorrw, 42 targets,unmarked yardage, one arrow.
Going to be shooting my HT-4's.
Pics after the shoot.
Don.


----------



## Boone823

I am looking for sponsors for my 11yr old son. He Texas state indoor champion. First in Gander Mountain archery open two years running along with several other first place. We would like to try them. [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Double S

Boone823 said:


> I am looking for sponsors for my 11yr old son. He Texas state indoor champion. First in Gander Mountain archery open two years running along with several other first place. We would like to try them. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Go to the website.
http://www.harvesttimearchery.com/contact-us/


----------



## backwardshooter

Archery season is over in Pa. and no deer on the ground for me. I messed my only good chance, but I guess thats why I do it ,the challenge. Now its time to set up for targets.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up HTA glad to back up and running having problems with comp.


----------



## zestycj7

Had a good day out shooting today. Shot a 2 arrow 21 target 3-D. I ended up in 2nd. 5 points behind my buddy Jerry that won it.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

More pics.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Don it looks like a good time I wish it was still warm here.


----------



## Double S

Nice pics Don. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## backwardshooter

Nice pics Don. Cold and rain here. Wish it was warm and sunny so I could do more shooting.


----------



## kellynmb

back to work today was on vac, will be hunting on friday


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to those still hunting. My HT-2s are still performing great.


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone,
As seen from the pics I post, almost all my shooting is at 3-D shoots and nothing indoors.
Well I am going to be shooting Vegas in Feb. and need some help.
I will be shooting a Martin Shadowcat set at 55 pounds, 28" draw. I will be shooting the 400 spine HT-4's. 
What would all of you that shoot alot of paper suggest would be the best shaft length, point weight, fletching length be for shooting barebow.
Last year I just shot my outdoor arrows, finished back in 16th place. 
Any help on this would be great.


----------



## zestycj7

Where is everyone?
Did ya'll fall off the planet?
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hey Don, Im still here. I think everyone is to busy hunting. My archery season was over on the 12th. Im getting set back up for target with my HT-2s.


----------



## kellynmb

good morning HTA


----------



## zestycj7

Morning ,Kelly.
Where is North Myrtle Beach?
Don.


----------



## Double S

Hey Don. I spoke to Louie. My gators are on it's way!. wootwoot!. I will be using glue that he recommends.


----------



## zestycj7

Simon,
Thats awsome. What HT shafts are you shooting?
On my HT-3's and 4's I use 3 segments(3") and cut them down to 3/8" tall. They fly like darts all the way out to 80 yards.
Don.


----------



## Double S

zestycj7 said:


> Simon,
> Thats awsome. What HT shafts are you shooting?
> On my HT-3's and 4's I use 3 segments(3") and cut them down to 3/8" tall. They fly like darts all the way out to 80 yards.
> Don.


I'm gonna have them on some brand new HT-2's. 400's. What grain FP's are you using?. I use 100 grains.


----------



## zestycj7

Simon,
I am using the 100 grain glue in target points.
On the HT-2's I have, I used 2 segments(2") cut down with the screw in inserts and 75 grain field points. I did try 3" but for the skinny shaft I got better flight with the 2".
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning HTA, Happy Friday.
Don.


----------



## Double S

Good Morning HTA family. Darn 4.6 earthquake woke me up this morning at 5:09 am. Went back to bed. lol


----------



## zestycj7

Good Saturday everyone. I hope everyone has a great weekend.
Weather permitting Sue and I have a 3-D shoot / double birthday bash on Sunday.
2 good friends of ours that we shoot with had birthdays this month, Bruno turned 80 on the 10th and Louie the Gator Man turned 75
last Monday.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Well I just sent in my entry for Vegas.
I am entered in the Champoinship Barebow Division. Next payday I will get my rooms for Sue and I.
Now I just need a new doz. HT-4's and start shooting 100's of shots per day.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don I wish you all the luck out in Vegas.


----------



## zestycj7

Thanks, Mike.
I hope to put Harvest Time in the top 5 this Year.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

south carolina just above myrtle beach


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning to everyone at Harvest Time. I hope everyone has a great week.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Had a AWESOME weekend! I shot the best score of my life on the 3D range this weekend. If my HT3's were not in the 10 ring they were in the 11!


----------



## zestycj7

Thomas,
Thats awsome, congrats on the great shooting.
Don.


----------



## Double S

I wish you the best at Vegas Don. By the way, I just received my Gator vane order.


----------



## Double S

I'm trying out some different lengths on the Gator Vanes I received this morning. My first time fletching Feathers.


----------



## zestycj7

Looking great there, Simon.
Don.


----------



## ronc141

Don

I shoot HT 4s 400 spine, 150 up front, 3 4" feathers, and 29" carbon to carbon indoors. I'm shooting an Elite XLR 50 lbs 29" draw. I hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## backwardshooter

Great shooting Thomas. Good looking arrows Simon.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## kellynmb

good morning HTA hope every one has a great holiday season


----------



## MICCOX

Say happy Thanks Giving to all the HTA TEAM.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## ronc141

Good morning all, we need to get back to the top.

Ron


----------



## zestycj7

Good Sunday everyone.
I hope everyone has had a great weekend.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

godd night HTA


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one hope you all have a great week.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Mike.
How have you been?
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up HTA


----------



## zestycj7

Not much, Kelly.
Just sitting here at work eating breakfast.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Morning HT crew. Was going to shoot this morning but the wind is terrible. Not good for tuning.


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump


----------



## Double S

Good Evening HTA family.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone, hope your day goes well.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Happy Friday everyone.
What ya'll have planed for this weekend?
My wife and I will be shoot a 3-D shoot on Sunday.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Trying to get set back up for target after hunting. I have a 5-spot tournament to go to on the 16th and have to get dialed in. Im a little nervous because there will be some pro shooters I will be going up against, but looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang .


----------



## RattleSnake1

Anyone know when the tips for the Redemptions (HT-4) will be back in stock? It's time to start getting ready for spot season here in the north and want to get things moving soon.


----------



## kellynmb

Its that time of year 3D season


----------



## zestycj7

Good Sunday morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Back TTT for some true frainds.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

Best arrows hands down. so its up to the top for Harvest time


----------



## kellynmb

Rainning here hope everyone is hsving a great holiday.


----------



## Longbow42

Too bad they don't make a .250 spine HT-1, Victory is coming out with a .250 spine VAP.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning Harvest Time.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good mornig Don hope avery thing is going good to day.


----------



## MICCOX

evening bump for a great group of guys.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I hope your day goes well.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone has a great weekend, this is my Friday.
You have to love a 9-80 work schedule, 3 day weekend every other week.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

I took this week off to deer hunt(rifle season) and have not been out yet. This year I just cant stand picking up my rifle. I would rather carry my bow. My nieghbor has all the deer in my area scared to death and there is no way I would be able to get close enough to get a shot. He has 1 buck and 2 doe out of the patch that I hunt, he should be done.


----------



## AGPank

Getting ready for the NAFAC shoot tomorrow. I could use another week of practice, but should be a great time.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I hope your day goes well.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Afternoon bump for the best arrows out.


----------



## kellynmb

ready for 3D season end of jan. Can't wait going to shoot some state shoot also.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good luck Kelly.
And good morning to all my the rest of you guys.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Would anyone know what other arrow mfg. componits will fit in the HT-4's?
Tips, unibushings ect.?
Thanks.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don try the XXX componits from gold tip I thank that is what Ron is using.


----------



## AGPank

I hear Easton full bores work. I have 2613 unibushings and x-killer 150gr points, no problems and good fit.


----------



## ronc141

Say Don I use Gold Tip XXX points and Easton G nocks on my HT4s. They work real well for me.

Ron


----------



## RattleSnake1

AGPank said:


> I hear Easton full bores work. I have 2613 unibushings and x-killer 150gr points, no problems and good fit.


Are the X-Killer points a little loose fitting in the HT-4?


----------



## bartman

We have the 80 and 100 grain target points in stock for the HT-4 Redemption's in both the Paper Puncher and 3D. With us having the only 400 spine we feel we didn't need to have anything heavier than the 100 since our spine is soft enough. No need to put 150-300 grains up front to try and soften the spine


----------



## zestycj7

My club had it Christmas Charity shoot today.
It was awsome weather and we had an awsome turn out..
I ended up in 2nd place for the day with a 314 for the day.
My HT-4's flew awsome all day and had lots of people asking about them.
Here are some pics from the day.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Here are a few more.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

Looks like you guys had a great time, Looks like fun


----------



## RattleSnake1

bartman said:


> We have the 80 and 100 grain target points in stock for the HT-4 Redemption's in both the Paper Puncher and 3D. With us having the only 400 spine we feel we didn't need to have anything heavier than the 100 since our spine is soft enough. No need to put 150-300 grains up front to try and soften the spine


Glad to hear they're back in stock Bart, but the website still shows all HT-4 points being "out of stock".


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning Mike, and the rest of the HT crew.
Don.


----------



## Double S

bartman said:


> We have the 80 and 100 grain target points in stock for the HT-4 Redemption's in both the Paper Puncher and 3D. With us having the only 400 spine we feel we didn't need to have anything heavier than the 100 since our spine is soft enough. No need to put 150-300 grains up front to try and soften the spine


Great to hear bartman. Thanks.


----------



## Longbow42

bartman said:


> We have the 80 and 100 grain target points in stock for the HT-4 Redemption's in both the Paper Puncher and 3D. With us having the only 400 spine we feel we didn't need to have anything heavier than the 100 since our spine is soft enough. No need to put 150-300 grains up front to try and soften the spine


What about a .250 spine HT-1? That would be great. The market is bigger than you might think, still not huge. Thanks!


----------



## AGPank

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are the X-Killer points a little loose fitting in the HT-4?


Mine weren't, fit good. Both are 27/64 shafts.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning Don.


----------



## DocMort

Morning guys long time no talk


----------



## backwardshooter

Does anyone know if the office is open at Harvest Time. I have sent e-mails to Bart and Amber both and have not heard from either of them.


----------



## zestycj7

I always just call them, always get through.
Amber told me that they have been like crazy busy.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. I hope everyones week has been going good.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

hope everyone is hsving a great night


----------



## zestycj7

Good Friday everyone, I hope your coming weekend is a good one.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good evening guy hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I hope your weekend is a good one.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning Don.
Are you and the wife shooting this morning.


----------



## backwardshooter

I had a great time shooting a 3-spot 450 tourny last night. I shot a 438 12x with fixed pins and HT-2s. If I would have had bigger arrows I would have picked up about 6 more points. It was a great time shooting with some good shooters.


----------



## zestycj7

Scott,
Thats some great shooting, congrats.
Mike,
Sue and I aren't shooting today, been rainning off and on today. Sue went shopping with her sister and I am going to mess around with my bow.


----------



## archeryhunterME

last doe of the season with the HT1's.... went in high shoulder and out the spine in between the shoulders and didn't break. I did break 5 arrows this season however


----------



## MICCOX

That is the way to end your season congarts.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Well I just got the email and booked my qualifying time for January's International Sportsman's Expo annual 3D pop up tournament. No the decision begins on what arrow/bow combo am I going to use. Not to mention how does one practice for this sort of thing. It's not like we have that many ranges with a pop up 3D set up around here.


----------



## zestycj7

I would stick with my HT-4's, They are all I shoot for 3-D now.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good Monday morning everyone.
I hope everyone week goes well.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning gang.
Well it looks like a white Xmax here we got about 4" of snow last night.
The south eastern part of the state got any where from 15" to 3'.
I am glad I dont live down there.
Mike.


----------



## kellynmb

Ill stay down south you guys can have that snow lol


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the night.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump where is avery one.


----------



## AGPank

I shot the HTA-4's at the first 3D shoot on Sunday. They performed very well and I definitely caught some lines that my old 24/64" shafts wouldn't have caught.


----------



## S.Wells

First practice night for me tonight, for indoor 5 spot leagues. Leagues start the first week of January. I like to shoot at least 1 round everynight a couple weeks before leagues start. I shot ok. 300 with 45 X's. Need to bump that number up to 52-55 X's. But overall I am happy with the results. The HT-4's flew great just I wish I had 125 grain points instead of the 100 grain points. But they seem to be flying fine at 20 yards. It was nice to break the indoor bow out and knock the dust off of her. Shooting paper is fun and I'm glad the time is upon us. If anyone has any 125 grain paper puncher points for HT-4 Redemptions they are willing to sell send me a PM. I am looking to improve my set-up every way that I can.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning gang.
We are geting more snow to day it will be a white Holidays for sure.


----------



## Pin Wheel

thinking about shooting some ht 2 350 harvester .001 arrows out of my new matrix rkt at 52# for hunting only, want to try to keep my speed up as much as possible will this be a good durable shaft for this, never shot harvest time and not really familiar with the specs on them. My draw length is 30" and my arrows will be a 29" carbon to carbon. What do these arrows weigh gpi can anyone tell me?


----------



## backwardshooter

I have been shooting HT-2s 350 for about 10 months. They are very durable and forgiving. I shoot a Hoyt UltraTec 64# 31.5" draw. I am getting 268fps and my finish weight arrows are 384gr with 100gr screw in points. I shoot a lot of 3d and indoor with the same arrow. If you buy .003 and cut one inch off the back then cut length you will have .001 and save yourself some money.


----------



## MICCOX

Back uo for the morning crew.


----------



## backwardshooter

correction, my bow shoots 286 not 268


backwardshooter said:


> I have been shooting HT-2s 350 for about 10 months. They are very durable and forgiving. I shoot a Hoyt UltraTec 64# 31.5" draw. I am getting 268fps and my finish weight arrows are 384gr with 100gr screw in points. I shoot a lot of 3d and indoor with the same arrow. If you buy .003 and cut one inch off the back then cut length you will have .001 and save yourself some money.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Today is my first day of Christmas Vacation. I dan't go back to work untill the 3rd. of Jan.
Happy Holidays everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don you enjoy your vacation.
And wish the rest of you a Merry Christmas.
Mike.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Merry Christmas to all my Harvest Time Archery family!!!! I'm out working today so I hope everybody is nice to the cable guy today..


----------



## MICCOX

Say Merry Christmas to you Tom and to the rest of the HT family.


----------



## MICCOX

Christmas bump.


----------



## backwardshooter

Merry CHRISTmas to everyone at Harvest Time.


----------



## kellynmb

MerryChrismas everyone


----------



## S.Wells

Merry Christmas to the Harvest Time Crew. 

P.S. still looking for 125 or heavier points for my HT-4's. If anyone has some they would be willing to sell please PM me.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## zestycj7

God morning everyone.
I hope your Christmas went well.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Late eveing bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good morning avery one hope your week goes well.


----------



## backwardshooter

3d starts Jan. 8 at my local club and cant wait. Still shooting the old style HT-2s from last year and they still hit where I put them.


----------



## zestycj7

Good afternoon everyone. I have off work till the 3rd.
Been going out to the range shooting and running the tractor mowing. I never knew mowing could be so much fun. When I get it all finished I will post up some pics.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Let's see some pics of your setup HT-4's. I need to get some soon for indoor.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys.


----------



## zestycj7

Good day everyone.
I hope everyones week has been good.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Late evening bump.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Ttt


----------



## kellynmb

whats up HTA


----------



## MICCOX

Where is avery one.


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
I was wondering the same thing?
It seems there is a very samll contingent of staff shooters that actually post in this thread. I wonder if everyone just goes into facebook to post?

Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don let's see some pics of your HT-4's


----------



## RattleSnake1

Got to play with the spot bow today, and I'm wondering if I want to go to the Redemptions when the Virtue are shooting so well. Shot 5 rounds of 5 spot and never dropped an X. I think I need to ponder on it a bit more yet.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Snake I would stay with the Virtue for now it looks like thay are working well.
Well guy as most of you know I have been with out work sence September.
Well I start tomorrow night at Black Jack Pizza so it will do for now.
Mike


----------



## backwardshooter

Happy new year guys, hope 2012 will be good to all.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Happy New years avery one.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## zestycj7

HAPPY 2012 everyone.
I hope that this year brings everyones lives a new begining.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Hope that avery one had a great New years day.


----------



## backwardshooter

I had a great new years day. Now looking forward to the rest of the year.


----------



## MICCOX

Back up


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Double S

Good evening HTA family.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guy.
Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up HTA


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Well I got my Monster all tuned up and ready to shoot tomorrow night at the Humphries pop up 3D shoot. I got my tee time for 8pm and hopefully I will make the cut for the top 36 to move on to Saturday afternoon.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom good luck tomorrow night.


----------



## johnh1720

Just wondering how all you guys feel about this new deal with Muddy?


----------



## MidFlight

johnh1720 said:


> Just wondering how all you guys feel about this new deal with Muddy?


Dont know what to think just yet....I guess time will tell...


----------



## zestycj7

MidFlight said:


> Dont know what to think just yet....I guess time will tell...


 x2. I will calling Amber tomorrow for some HT-3's.
Don.


----------



## ronc141

Bump for the evening guys.


----------



## AGPank

I hope it works out well for them...and us too.


----------



## backwardshooter

Im with the rest of you. I sure things work out.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I have my first shoot of the year today. It's my clubs Stumps and Varmint novelty shoot.
Next weekend I have 2 big shoots I am shooting on the same day. The first is the CBH-Ca. State indoor Championship it is a 450 round then I take an hour lunch break. Next I will be shooting the NFAA Southwest indoor sectional this is 2 300 rounds back to back.
It is going to be a bit of a long day and a butt load of arrows.
I will be shooting my HT-4's.
Don.


----------



## MidFlight

zestycj7 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I have my first shoot of the year today. It's my clubs Stumps and Varmint novelty shoot.
> Next weekend I have 2 big shoots I am shooting on the same day. The first is the CBH-Ca. State indoor Championship it is a 450 round then I take an hour lunch break. Next I will be shooting the NFAA Southwest indoor sectional this is 2 300 rounds back to back.
> It is going to be a bit of a long day and a butt load of arrows.
> I will be shooting my HT-4's.
> Don.


good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Well I shot for qualification on Friday night and made it in. Then comes Saturday and I slowly watched my score fall off the ladder as they were only taking the top 32 for the shootoff. I was 33 out of nearly 100. So I'm out of the big money shoot for Saturday but they went and put up a consolation bracket for Today and I qualify 10th out of 33 so I'm feeling pretty good. The first round goes by then it's my turn and what do you know I'm out in the first round!!!!! 

If you EVER get a chance to shoot Humphries pop up 3D I highly recommend you try it. It was a kick in the past,ultra nerve racking if you end up shooting at the pro speed! Overall I had a great weekend.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tom that is not bad.
Are you comeing down to Springs this weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

johnh1720 said:


> Just wondering how all you guys feel about this new deal with Muddy?





MidFlight said:


> Dont know what to think just yet....I guess time will tell...


Indeed time will tell, but I know Muddy makes some tremendous products so hopefully all goes well. My biggest question is what will come of the staff? I know when Aldila took over that "other" company the only staff that remained was the pro or national staff. I hope we all get to continue to represent HTA, but even if not; I believe the wife and I will continue to shoot HTA arrows regardless of the outcome unless quality drops or prices go through the roof. I think things will be more clear after the dust settles from the ATA show.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

MICCOX said:


> Say Tom that is not bad.
> Are you comeing down to Springs this weekend.


 Sorry Mike I'm not gonna make it down this weekend.


----------



## backwardshooter

I just got an email and I believe they let Amber go. It seems like Muddy is starting to clean house.


----------



## zestycj7

backwardshooter said:


> I just got an email and I believe they let Amber go. It seems like Muddy is starting to clean house.


 Yep, they let her go yesterday,
Don.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

zestycj7 said:


> Yep, they let her go yesterday,
> Don.


This makes sense as to why she hasn't been returning emails...

Who is the new contact person?


----------



## zestycj7

In Ambers e-mail she stated that the number for Muddy is 877-366-8339
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Here is a link to Muddy.....http://gomuddy.com/publish/posts/21/muddy-and-harvest-time-archery-hta.html
Don.


----------



## morphious

I got that email also and was wondering what was up. I know they went to muddy, but what are we going to do as contacts


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Well, I bet dollars to Pesos the staff shooters will get the shaft... no punn intended


----------



## DocMort

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Well, I bet dollars to Pesos the staff shooters will get the shaft... no punn intended


I am with you there, they will keep some but most are gone


----------



## backwardshooter

Ill bet if you didnt get a dealer and sell a lot of arrows we will be down the road.


----------



## AGPank

Seems like we are all thinking about the same thing. Sorry to hear the let Amber go. She really seemed to be doing a good job in her short time there.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## contryboy822

Just go some Ht-4's in last week and they are shooting great. Ready for my first shoot saturday!


----------



## Double S

BowHunter4Lif said:


> Well, I bet dollars to Pesos the staff shooters will get the shaft... no punn intended


I think your right. Muddy already has Staffer's I believe. I think many of us are next.


----------



## zestycj7

Come on ppl, don't give up so easy. Having staff shooters is still the best marketing they can get for the price.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

O.K. so there is another thread in the general section from some of our staff shooters. I'm not sure if you guy's have seen it or read it. From what I'm reading Muddy has increased the prices on the HT shafts and there is some major concerns about this. What I also see is that many of the staff shooters are looking at jumping ship because of it and I don't think that is cool. What I see is shooters getting a price break on a product then if the price goes up it's time to bail because I can get some brand X arrows for cheaper or yadda yadda. If you truly believe in a product that you were backing up in the first place what is the big deal. I have been shooting HT's since the beginning and like most of you I'm anxious to see what our prices will be since the Muddy merger. 

I was bummed to see Amber go because she was alway's sending out emails to us shooters and keeping us in the loop. I hope whoever takes over can give us the same great customer service that she provided. I guess we will see what happens after the ATA show.


----------



## zestycj7

MileHighOutlaw said:


> O.K. so there is another thread in the general section from some of our staff shooters. I'm not sure if you guy's have seen it or read it. From what I'm reading Muddy has increased the prices on the HT shafts and there is some major concerns about this. What I also see is that many of the staff shooters are looking at jumping ship because of it and I don't think that is cool. What I see is shooters getting a price break on a product then if the price goes up it's time to bail because I can get some brand X arrows for cheaper or yadda yadda. If you truly believe in a product that you were backing up in the first place what is the big deal. I have been shooting HT's since the beginning and like most of you I'm anxious to see what our prices will be since the Muddy merger.
> 
> I was bummed to see Amber go because she was alway's sending out emails to us shooters and keeping us in the loop. I hope whoever takes over can give us the same great customer service that she provided. I guess we will see what happens after the ATA show.


 Thomas,
I agree with you on this. Did you notice that the ppl that are talking about jumping ship are ones that haven't posted in this thread?
Most of them I have never seen before.
I thought we as staff shooters we were suppose to post on here giving shoot results and updates on how the arrows perform.
Don.


----------



## morphious

I'm going to call next week for my 3D shafts and shooters package. The shafts that I have shoot have been great, and a long as I am able I support HTA even under a new name. I an so looking forward to ASA this season and plan to attend 2 national events this year.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up guys cant wait to see what happens next been good so far


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

So are you saying that because we don't post here on this thread that we aren't really on staff? I never saw a requirement to post here daily. I am in no way slamming those staff members who do come here and post their shoot results or just to chat it up with others. I have shown my support of HTA everywhere I shoot and volunteer along with talking with my local shops and introducing HTA to them. Last I checked, those were the requirements which were set forth by the application we all signed. Nobody but the Muddy guys know what is really going to play out here and I for one am willing to wait around and see because I love how these arrows shoot and hope to continue to represent them in the future.


----------



## MidFlight

I have a few thoughts.

I have been on staff for HT for 8 months or so.

Before all the Muddy hoopla that I have been reading today I had already made the decision to get off the HT Staff because honestly the only thing I could see the staff being was an outlet for arrow sales.

I stand behind everything I have ever said about HT Shaft's, the HT-2's I have been shooting are a great shaft...I will make the decision weather I will continue to shoot them or not.

I am glad that some of you apperantly were updated or recieved some type of "staff" information...I have never recieved any such thing even after multiple emails and communication on my part over the last 6 months or so.

I have supplied HT with pictures from Turkey and Deer hunts as well as 3d shoots and various other pictures and information without any feedback....I did find one of my pictures posted on the HT FB Page.

The thing that bothered me is that I had an issue with some shafts and a concern about a saftey issue with some shafts that I tried as a staff shooter to bring to light and provide feedback...which is what I thought was one of the reasons for staff shooters....I recieved an email back stating to send them to Muddy with a letter explaining myself....at that point I was pretty much done with the "staff" position.

Moving forward I hope that HT Shafts stay consitent with quality and pricing, to all of you that are on staff I wish you well and hopefully this merger with Muddy still leaves room for you to enjoy your staff position.


----------



## HawgEnvy

I stand by everything I've ever said about my HT-2's. But I sure as hell ain't going to pay for one dzn when I can buy 2dz. It doesn't matter to me,really what I shoot. My arrows will hit what I'm aiming at,regardless of the name on the shaft. I followed through with my end of the deal as "staff shooter". Good luck to HTA in their new endeavor.


----------



## 12RingKing

I must say....I saw this coming. That's partially why I left the staff a few months back. I loved the way the arrow flew, had concerns with chipping and ding in the carbon. They didn't seem to be as tough. It's hard to represent for a company when you know there's quality issues (in my case atleast).

For the price they were great arrows. With them increasing the price to easton ACC levels, I believe they are not up to that quality. Honestly, times are hard enough and now they want to squeeze you out of more money. 

The staff coordinator changes was the first clue guys. There were 3 since I had been a part of the staff. It's pretty disapponting to see such a new company sell out like they have, but the staffers are the reason.

They flooded the market with testers and gave it to everyone that wanted a staff position. The staff position has no clout when they flood the market with them, there were just a ton of people running around expressing how GREAT the HT arrows are. It spread like wildfire and now they feel enough people will buy them at the 159.00 a dozen for BARE shafts. That's crazy!


----------



## ldkendall

Guys

Thanks for hanging in there while we get the merger finished. No doubt we would have liked to get information out quickly. However, contracts and the ATA show prevented that. The show is finally over and we will have time to move forward with HTA. 

The show was awesome for both Muddy and HTA. I spoke to every dealer I could about how they would like to see an arrow company treat them and how they would like to see a shooting staff ran. Great comments and great guys all around. We have moved a ton of our existing Muddy dealers over to HTA and talked with several current dealers. 

For some reason we can't get our hands on a complete shooting staff email list. However, we will continue to try. In the meantime, I wanted to clear up a couple of things. Muddy will have a shooting staff. HTA staff will have the opportunity to be a part of that team. Shooting staff will not buy direct from us long term Our dealers will have a much more important role in selecting and working with staff. We highly value the dealer relationship and will not do anything to intentionally harm it. 

We will work hard to build the best arrow possible. No corners will be cut when quality is at stake. Our prices will reflect the quality of our product moving forward. All prices listed on the gomuddy site are full retail and will continue to be. HTA has been a great arrow and it will continue to be moving forward. I've seen some negative remarks about any price increase and I certainly understand them. Everyone loves a great deal on great product. I can assure you that our goal will not be to become the price leader in arrows. We will loose some customers and have some interesting things said about Muddy because of it. I believe in the long run our strategy of high quality and great dealer support will pay dividends. 

Our few of our team plan to attend all ASA and IBO events. Mark and Lisa Beck and Bart Lawhorn will have our HTA/BloodSport booth. Please stop at the booth and get any questions you may have answered. 

Thanks for reading and I apologize again for the delayed info. 

Larry Kendall
Muddy Companies

I will work with Bart to finalize our plan very soon. Hopefully I can get that emailed out directly.


----------



## z7bowhunter14

i was just wondering what the requirements were to be a staff shooter... im very interested.


----------



## johnh1720

What do we do if we don't have a dealer around us????????


----------



## BowHuntnKY

THE one Thing I LOVED about my HT arrows was the price and quality! This SELL OUT is just typical of everybody in this world.. the rich getting richer and the poor getting poorer. I liked HT being smaller (ish) and BART being on here talking with the archers..now HT is just under Big company and were just buyers.. sad! Although i do liek muddy products especially my muddy harness! LEAVE TEH ARROWS alone Bart and HT had a great thing going...and already in this short time muddy has acquired HT theyve bumped the prices $20.. if thats the case i will not shoot HT OR even use MUDDY products if this is the kind of company they are.


----------



## AGPank

ldkendall said:


> Guys
> 
> Thanks for hanging in there while we get the merger finished. No doubt we would have liked to get information out quickly. However, contracts and the ATA show prevented that. The show is finally over and we will have time to move forward with HTA.
> 
> The show was awesome for both Muddy and HTA. I spoke to every dealer I could about how they would like to see an arrow company treat them and how they would like to see a shooting staff ran. Great comments and great guys all around. We have moved a ton of our existing Muddy dealers over to HTA and talked with several current dealers.
> 
> For some reason we can't get our hands on a complete shooting staff email list. However, we will continue to try. In the meantime, I wanted to clear up a couple of things. Muddy will have a shooting staff. HTA staff will have the opportunity to be a part of that team. Shooting staff will not buy direct from us long term Our dealers will have a much more important role in selecting and working with staff. We highly value the dealer relationship and will not do anything to intentionally harm it.
> 
> We will work hard to build the best arrow possible. No corners will be cut when quality is at stake. Our prices will reflect the quality of our product moving forward. All prices listed on the gomuddy site are full retail and will continue to be. HTA has been a great arrow and it will continue to be moving forward. I've seen some negative remarks about any price increase and I certainly understand them. Everyone loves a great deal on great product. I can assure you that our goal will not be to become the price leader in arrows. We will loose some customers and have some interesting things said about Muddy because of it. I believe in the long run our strategy of high quality and great dealer support will pay dividends.
> 
> Our few of our team plan to attend all ASA and IBO events. Mark and Lisa Beck and Bart Lawhorn will have our HTA/BloodSport booth. Please stop at the booth and get any questions you may have answered.
> 
> Thanks for reading and I apologize again for the delayed info.
> 
> Larry Kendall
> Muddy Companies
> 
> I will work with Bart to finalize our plan very soon. Hopefully I can get that emailed out directly.



Nice to get some feedback. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Hilgy1

Has anyone heard anything about the shooter shirts we paid for? I know Amber was heading that up, but with her gone who is taking care of it. If they are not going forward with it how do we get our money back?


----------



## dw'struth

johnh1720 said:


> What do we do if we don't have a dealer around us????????


We will all be "un-staffed", lol.


----------



## roosclan

ldkendall said:


> For some reason we can't get our hands on a complete shooting staff email list. However, we will continue to try. In the meantime, I wanted to clear up a couple of things. Muddy will have a shooting staff. HTA staff will have the opportunity to be a part of that team. Shooting staff will not buy direct from us long term Our dealers will have a much more important role in selecting and working with staff. We highly value the dealer relationship and will not do anything to intentionally harm it.


And for those of us without a dealer nearby? There are only two shops within a reasonable driving distance of me; one is dedicated Easton/Beman and CX, the other is deeply entrenched in Easton, Gold Tip, and Victory (ack!). They had no interest in adding any other brand. 



> I've seen some negative remarks about any price increase and I certainly understand them. Everyone loves a great deal on great product. I can assure you that our goal will not be to become the price leader in arrows. We will loose some customers and have some interesting things said about Muddy because of it. I believe in the long run our strategy of high quality and great dealer support will pay dividends.


I love my HT-2 arrows and will continue to shoot them; however it's more than just about getting a great deal on a great product. After seeing a review that Jerry at South Shore Archery did on the HT-2, I was convinced. Getting on the advisory staff was a bonus. Having arrows with incredibly consistent spine and a weight variation of only 0.6gr (with inserts installed) on unsorted arrows keeps me coming back. However, if folks can get the same quality for the same or less money elsewhere with a different brand, why would they switch to HTA, especially in this economy where money is tight? 

The first thing Muddy did when acquiring HTA was to jack the price up with no justification given. _*What has Muddy done to the arrows to justify the price increase?*_ If you've improved the arrow in some manner (new machinery, better quality carbon, etc.), then it can be understandable. It just makes it harder for us to get dealers to take a chance on a lesser known brand when the arrows now cost the same as better known arrows with a longer track record of quality. That was part of the appeal of HTA arrows: so much quality for an awesome price. Good quality for the same price as better known arrows of high quality just isn't appealing to dealers. Muddy is shooting themselves in the foot with this move.


----------



## backwardshooter

roosclan, I think a lot of us feel the same as you, I know I do. Well said


----------



## RattleSnake1

Very well stated roosclan.:thumb: I think the majority of people feel the same way, but as pointed out earlier the prices on the website are now the full MSRP rather than the MAP. It doesn't matter what products you're talking about at this point because EVERYTHING is going up in price, and to me it is no surprise at all to see this. I did find it disturbing; however, that some folks were lied to when they spoke with Muddy, and they were told they would remain in place as staff which is clearly not the case. Things change in the business world all the time and perhaps they were simply telling people what they wanted to hear to keep the peace until a more solid/thought out plan could be formulated.
I think it could be interesting to have a show of hands how many folks were on Victory's Advisory Staff before Adila bought them out and only kept the staffers that attended national shoots like ASA and IBO. I still believe in the quality of HT arrows, and I'm hoping the shop we frequent still considers picking them up this year because I like to keep business local at any opportunity. The price point is something that will be considered in the future, but I think for those that believe in a product or THE product won't care.
The one thing this whole deal reminded of was a couple years ago (2009 I believe) when Bowtech raised the number of bows and wanted dealers to carry at least 2 of their lines for the best price points. I watched nearly all but one Bowtech dealer disappear because the shops around here simply couldn't justify or afford to carry that kind of inventory if they wanted to offer other choices in bow lines. I think what a vast majority has already stated will be true when it comes to dealers signing up when they can get the big names they know and trust for the same price or less than a product they've only heard about from staffers if at all. 
Business changes at the speed of the digital world now; just look at the madness in the pits of the stock exchange!:mg: If folks truly liked the arrows before; they will continue to shoot them, and if it was only about the staff title some to many will leave as well as the ones that will drop them on principal, but in the end ARCHERY IS FUN and as long as you're out there keep that in mind.:wink:


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
I have the NFAA Southwest Indoor 600 and the CBH State Indoor 450 this Sunday. I hope to bring my HT-4's to the front of the pack in these 2 shoots.
Don.


----------



## roosclan

RattleSnake1 said:


> I did find it disturbing; however, that some folks were lied to when they spoke with Muddy, and they were told they would remain in place as staff which is clearly not the case. Things change in the business world all the time and perhaps they were simply telling people what they wanted to hear to keep the peace until a more solid/thought out plan could be formulated.


I value honesty over telling people what they want to hear, personally. The email we received from Muddy and what is on Muddy's web site just makes the situation a little more... well... muddy. 

The email says that they have paid staffers called Muddy Direct. Their website says Muddy Direct staff are independent contractors who get a commission for their 10-20 dealer area. So which is it? Paid staff or independent contractors? There is a difference.
They claim these will be small territories to help "ensure a more local presence" -- except 10 dealers in my area would cover almost half of western KS! MD staff _could_ earn between $1,000 and $5,000 _after expenses_. However, in rural areas most of that will be eaten up by travel expenses and I doubt that kind of commission will be possible.
They require MD staffers to go to meets and trade shows and training in Albia, IA, _on their own dime_, yet say that there is no start up cost to being a MD and no salary. If I have to spend my own money at the start to get to IA for training, plus to dealers and trade shows and meets with no reimbursement, then that is a start up cost. I might not have to pay MD $100 or whatever to become one, but there _is_ a start up cost.
They say they "will work with each local dealer about shooting staff needs." How many local dealers _really_ feel the need to have shooting staff for an arrow? For bigger ticket items like bows, I can understand, but for an arrow? Say goodbye to most shooting staff positions. Rather, since they've already eliminated shooting staff in the last email, don't expect too many to get back on, whether they want to or not. I just don't see there being that many shooting staff positions available in the near future.
 



> I still believe in the quality of HT arrows, and I'm hoping the shop we frequent still considers picking them up this year because I like to keep business local at any opportunity. The price point is something that will be considered in the future, but I think for those that believe in a product or THE product won't care.
> The one thing this whole deal reminded of was a couple years ago (2009 I believe) when Bowtech raised the number of bows and wanted dealers to carry at least 2 of their lines for the best price points. I watched nearly all but one Bowtech dealer disappear because the shops around here simply couldn't justify or afford to carry that kind of inventory if they wanted to offer other choices in bow lines. I think what a vast majority has already stated will be true when it comes to dealers signing up when they can get the big names they know and trust for the same price or less than a product they've only heard about from staffers if at all.


I still believe in the quality of HT arrows and I will continue to use them as long as I have access to them, but the closest Muddy dealer is over 3hrs away. I'm simply not going to drive 3hrs just to pick up a dozen arrows when I can drive 40 minutes to my closest pro shop and get arrows of equal quality at the same price (or less) and not spend an arm and a leg on fuel. Muddy better do a heck of a job getting into rural archery shops...



> Business changes at the speed of the digital world now; just look at the madness in the pits of the stock exchange!:mg: If folks truly liked the arrows before; they will continue to shoot them, and if it was only about the staff title some to many will leave as well as the ones that will drop them on principal, but in the end ARCHERY IS FUN and as long as you're out there keep that in mind.:wink:


For me it isn't about the staff title, but access to the arrows. I'm amazed at how sturdy and consistent these arrows are, but if I can't get them, I can't get them. I love my HT-2, but why should I spend almost $100 in gas for a round trip to a Muddy dealer to pick up a dozen arrows for $110+? I might as well spend $110/dz for some Easton Flatline DOA or $120/dz for ST-Axis and save the difference. I just hope that Jerry at SouthShoreArchery keeps stocking them so I can get them from him.


----------



## RattleSnake1

All good points roosclan. I have ordered several dozen from Jeremy (lkmn here on AT) for folks that wanted to get HT arrows. The last I knew we had ordered 10 or 12 dozen arrows for folks that wanted a good quality arrow at an excellent price point. There is a Muddy dealer about 45 minutes from us here, but I don't feel like driving an 1 1/2 hrs round trip for a dz arrows. I can promise you the whole Muddy Direct thing here probably won't go over well being I could see the two shops that are closest to us have known me for over 20 years, and they simply didn't care what kind of arrows I had because they already carry what they like. The way I see it roos; if we want them bad enough we can always find a way to get them.:wink:


----------



## ronc141

Good luck Don I hope you shoot good.
Ron


----------



## zestycj7

I had a good day shooting today.
For my CBH/SAA Indoor Champoinship 450 round I shot a 390 5x. For the NFAA Southwest Indoor Sectional 600 I shot a 515 7x.
I had a few guys asking about my HT-4's so I directed them to the Muddy website.
I am the fat guy in the blue shirt....LOL
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Morning Don!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

I'm in the same boat a lot of you guys are in. I love my HTA arrows, and I enjoyed being on the staff and trying to promote HTA here in OK. But... the closest Muddy dealer to me is halfway to Dallas. With gas prices the way they are, there is no way I'm going to drive a 3+ hr. round trip to pick up a dozen arrows when I can drive 30 min. to either of the shops that are closest to me, or 45 min. to any of the shops in OKC and buy Easton, Gold Tip, Carbon Express, etc. for the same money. In the several months that I was a staff shooter, I spoke with several shops around here, and in N. TX, and none of them had any interest in expanding their lines to include HTA, simply because they are already carrying what 99% of the archers out there are familiar with and trust. That is going to be the major sticking point in getting these arrows out to ANY pro shops that are not already Muddy dealers.


----------



## RattleSnake1

The last part of your statement there said it all roos. Even if a shop is already a Muddy dealer doesn't exactly mean they'll want to carry the arrows. Muddy makes some awesome treestands, great safety harnesses, and some excellent camera arms. Prior to the Muddy/HTA deal; Muddy was already well established in the industry for having the professional grade equipment I just mentioned, and now they're into some new things with having acquired at least one other company besides HTA. I believe the other one was a scent technology company, but there's bound to be growing pains when a company like Muddy diversifies into other aspects and products of the industry. I'm still waiting for the dozen HT-4s we ordered, and yes...we paid full price so is the staff thing missed here? NOPE. Keep the quality up and the prices respectable and we'll keep shooting them whether they say Muddy or HTA on them.:thumb:


----------



## bcnut5

What kind of vanes are you guys shooting on the HT-4's for 3D and also indoor?


----------



## clemsongrad

bcnut5 said:


> What kind of vanes are you guys shooting on the HT-4's for 3D and also indoor?


Duravane 3D 2.3


----------



## Bowtech11

Hey Mods, you need to close this thread cause Harvest Time does not want staff


----------



## zestycj7

bcnut5 said:


> What kind of vanes are you guys shooting on the HT-4's for 3D and also indoor?


I shoot feathers, 3" Gator Feathers.
Don.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I'm shooting a 4 fletch Bohning mini blazers


----------



## bcnut5

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Rattler

I called muddy yesterday. Looks as if I wasted my time . I need another small dia carbon arrow now. I was getting inconsistancies out of my VAPs. I really don't want to go to acc cause they can still get bent. But that might b my only choice


----------



## zestycj7

Rattler said:


> I called muddy yesterday. Looks as if I wasted my time . I need another small dia carbon arrow now. I was getting inconsistancies out of my VAPs. I really don't want to go to acc cause they can still get bent. But that might b my only choice


Why was it a waste of time?
Don.


----------



## roosclan

Rattler said:


> I called muddy yesterday. Looks as if I wasted my time . I need another small dia carbon arrow now. I was getting inconsistancies out of my VAPs. I really don't want to go to acc cause they can still get bent. But that might b my only choice


Question:
Have the HT-1s suddenly changed due to your conversation with Muddy? Why switch? If they were good, they're still good. Muddy hasn't had any time to change anything about the arrows. The VAPs will still have inconsistencies and the ACC still can get bent. The HT-1s are still good.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Rattler said:


> I called muddy yesterday. Looks as if I wasted my time . I need another small dia carbon arrow now. I was getting inconsistancies out of my VAPs. I really don't want to go to acc cause they can still get bent. But that might b my only choice


Easton has the Axis N-fused and they are very tough and consistent arrows


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I went to a local 3-D today. I shot a 331 for a 1frst place in the bowhunter class. My wife shot a 145 for 2nd. in the Female adult bowhunter freestyle class. I was shooting my HT-4's and Sue was shooting her RugRatz. They all flew awsome. I can tell you the Rugratz are awsome shafts for kids and light poundage shooters.
The pic of Sue is her 60 yard 10 shot.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Looks like a lot of fun Don.


----------



## contryboy822

Just wondering has any body had a problem with muddy yet? I called to get a couple packs of HT-4 pin nocks and still have not received them. When i call it seems like nobody can help me.


----------



## zestycj7

I called and talked to Joe on Tuesday. I ordered 2 doz. HT-4's and a doz. of RugRatz for my wife. She said I should get them this week.
Real nice lady to work with.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

looks like may have to shoot something differant now. Hate it but no dealer near me at all.


----------



## zestycj7

Went to a shoot this past Sunday. Brought home a 2nd. place, 12 points out of first. My HT-4's flew awsome.
I ordered up 2 more doz. HT-4's so they should last awhile. I hope I never have to change shooting these shafts, the best flyers I have found for my bow.
Don.


----------



## ronc141

Does anyone know what other glue in points will work in the ht 1's. I'm looking for some 100 grain points.
Ron


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I have not heard of anybody using glue in points on the HT1's. Interesting idea though


----------



## ronc141

I made up a half doz before using the ones from harvest time, they fly great. I thought maybe someone made them up using another kind of point. Diffinetly will use them for the field round.


----------



## zestycj7

I shot Vegas this past weekend, wore my Muddy HTA shooters shirt.
Due to medical issues with my neck I had a really bad weekend. It looks loke my neck surgury is going to be alot sooner than I thought.
My HT-4's flew aswome all weekend and went right where I pointed them.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

What's up HTA?


----------



## zestycj7

Anyone still shooting HTA arrows?
I am.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don how are you doing.


----------



## tpcowfish

Gonna shoot em till there gone, don't know if i will be buying more till the ,pricing, and quality has been set, and evaluted


----------



## mdewitt71

Still a good arrow. 
I will shoot what I still have but, with the raised pricing I doubt I will be buying more.


----------



## pdgilbert

I loved my HT1's. Awesome arrow.

But I'm a little worried; I read somewhere on the internet ( I'd tell you where, but I can't find it again ) that they were moving the production facility. I needed a new dozen, and they just didn't have any of the HT1's in the spine I wanted. Was waiting for the muddy web store to open, but got tired of waiting after a couple weeks.

I was going to change the spine/point weight anyway, so I ordered some VAPs instead. Sorry Harvest Time, I'm an impatient guy.


----------



## zestycj7

Mike,
I am doing good, you?
I just got in last week my order of 2 doz. HT-4's and 2 doz. Rugratz. That should last me and my wife about a year.
Don.


----------



## roosclan

zestycj7 said:


> Anyone still shooting HTA arrows?
> I am.
> Don.


I am. As long as Jerry at SSA has them and the price doesn't get completely unreasonable, I'll keep shooting them. They're awesome arrows.


----------



## labtech8

I'm shooting the HT-1's, really like the arrows. I have a set of the HT-3's as well, just not shooting them at this time.


----------



## kellynmb

im still shooting mine tell there gone no dealer in area


----------



## ronc141

I'm still shooting ht1, ht2 and ht4. Wish I had a dealer around here. These are some great arrows.


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I went to a shoot on Saturday, it was 7 animal, 7 hunter and 7 3-D targets. We had a good time other than the steady 17 mph wind that was blowing. My wife was shooting her Rugratz and I was shooting my HT-4's. My brother-in-law was shooting HT-3's. My wife and I took home 2nd. place in our classes and my brother-in-law brought home a 3rd.
Didn't get any pics other than a back shot of me in my shooters shirt.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Don you are looking good in that shirt.
Hope the neck is doing better.


----------

